# Jugoso: ¿cómo ganar 100.000 usd en bolsa?



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Amigos, le pongo mítico porque lo será. A quien no le guste, que no lo mire. Al moderador que le incomode, que lo hunda en subforos de diversa índole. Me da igual, con que haya alguno que saque provecho de este hilo, será suficiente.

Antes de anda, buenos días querido gacelerío y demás entes pululantes por el reino de la burbuja.info. Nunca mejor dicho porque hoy estamos viviendo días en los que todos os creéis, nos creemos, inversores infalibles. Ganamos dinero casi sin apuntar a qué comprar. Todo sube y nada baja. Es habitual que el inversor prudente que mete en acciones estables .................. esté con cara de tonto porque toda la mierda sube se llame Colonial, Prisa o FCC. Da igual, el mundo de la bolsa funciona así: un tío compra 130 millones en acciones de autocartera y el valor sube su capitalización más del 15%. No hay vínculo posible para entenderlo, simplemente es el efecto herd que inunda la bolsa.

Anecdótico queda el tema de que Netflix ha presentado unos resultados trimestrales de +32M usd en beneficio y se le obsequia con una capitalización de 23B usd (B de burbuja). En 10 días ha subido el 25% aproximadamente. Qué coño habrá cambiado para que en 10 días valga 5,000B más?.

No lo duden: Netflix, Tesla, Yelp, Linkedin , Pandora etc.... van a caer y mucho. Se dice que el dinero está entrando. Cierto pero también lo es que tiene que salir porque las plusvis tienen un truco: hay que materializarlas para poder disfrutarlas. Es el credo del REWARD.




Bueno, vamos al lío. En este mar de despropósitos inversores (ojo, se puede seguir subiendo hasta 20,000 IBEX porque por poder todo es posible si media la ignorancia humana) que lo único que va a traer son dos cosas:

-Prestigio para el lerdo de RameroJoy como "arreglador" del panorama.
-Un charco de sangre gacela que será encontrada dentro de miles de años y analizada como los restos de un emboscada de los seres dominantes sobre las gacelas.

.............. podemos encontrar un océano de posible reward más o menos previsible. Se trata del carbón usano. Hay que esperar porque aún no hay ningún tipo de señal pero es una verdadera oportunidad de obtener un buen reward que no es otra cosa que el objeto de culto de muchos foreros de buena estirpe y mejor pelaje.
Para que el carbón usano suba no hace falta que se vuelva "verde", que sea impulsado por ObamaTruño etc..... Simplemente hace falta que entre dinero ......... y si está entrando en las tecnológicas usanas que están caras o hipercarísimas ......... ¿por qué no va a entrar en el carbón usano?. Lo hará, lo tienen que tener seguro y la clave va a estar en el reequilibrio del Enterprise Value en donde una mejora de los precios determinará importantes incrementos de beneficios que posibilitarán conversión de deuda en equity y a partir de ahí explosión significativa del valor en bolsa.

Éste puede ser otro hilo para tener en el "favoritos". En el hilo del Ibex tendrán recorrido y noticias constantemente.

Hala, a despacharse con mil y uno comentarios. Respeto ante todo y al que no le guste que vuelva a los hilos "chorras" mientras que los moderadores se lo permitan.


----------



## Topongo (22 Oct 2013)

El tema es con cuanto capital supongo que no menos de 25k..


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> El tema es con cuanto capital supongo que no menos de 25k..



Esa es buena cifra para partirla en 3 pedazos y promediar al alza para que las ganancias del primer paquete actúen como stop loss de los sucesivos .......


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (22 Oct 2013)

¿Arch y Alpha como principales puntales?
¿Entrarán más elementos en la ecuación? :fiufiu:


----------



## Chila (22 Oct 2013)

Alpha verdad?

Y a vigilar precios.


----------



## Domina (22 Oct 2013)

Merece la pena sufrir su Spanglish, sr Janus, ya que sus mensajes suelen ser bastante acertados. I thank you for them.

Edito para decir que 

A Se refiere usted a ANR?
B Esperamos la señal. ::


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Alpha principalmente pero con Walter en mente (ojo con su deuda) y Arch.

El sector tiene que tener algún "caído" por deuda.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Oct 2013)

Me suscribo a este hilo y le sigo en el del HVEI as usual


----------



## amago45 (22 Oct 2013)

Permaneceremos atentos
Gracias !!


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Oct 2013)

Vaaaaaaaaamonos, que le tengo que recuperar a esa perra de ANR el 9% del SL que me revento hace unos meses....


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Oct 2013)

Pillo sitio y a favoritos...


----------



## tesorero (22 Oct 2013)

Interesante como siempre, Janus.

Por favor, moderadores ignorantes sobre qué se habla y sobre todo quien lo habla (por sus muchas y grandes aportaciones), absténganse de hacer el panoli...


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Oct 2013)

Maestro Janus, simplemente mostrarle mi respeto y agradecimiento. Algunos leuros de los que hoy dispongo tienen su firma.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Maestro Janus, simplemente mostrarle mi respeto y agradecimiento. Algunos leuros de los que hoy dispongo tienen su firma.



Pues guárdalos para el carbón o para lo que quieras. Defiéndelos porque han costado mucho ganarlos.

Here we go!


----------



## darwinn (22 Oct 2013)

Gracias Janus como siempre.

Ahora mismo sólo tengo dos paquetes en Amper, uno venderé entre hoy y mañana (tengo que decidirme) y el otro para largo.

El resto para crear una cartera tranquila cuando esto se desplome


----------



## Higgs (22 Oct 2013)

Me apunto señores, espero ser bienvenido y participar en otro pedacito de historia.

Al loro, muy al loro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Oct 2013)

Buenas, para no equivocarnos ¿Alpha Natural Resources (ANR)?


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

That's right.


----------



## Antigona (22 Oct 2013)

¿Qué broker usáis para trabajar con esas acciones?


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Oct 2013)

:XX:

Pillo cacho para cuando venda las solares, reinvertir las plusvis


----------



## calopez (22 Oct 2013)

Se agradece el hilo, pero su lugar adecuado es el subforo de bolsa e inversiones...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Oct 2013)

En resumidas cuentas, quienes hemos invertido en bolsa en estos últimos cuatro años, justo después de los cracks de 2008 y 2010, nos hemos forrado 

Y esto tiene pinta de que se viene arriba, por lo que así seguiremos.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

Pillo sitio. Seguro que va a ser épico :o) 
Por cierto... hace algún tiempo compré Cloud Peak Energy (CLD). 
La tienes en el punto de mira también?
Saludos


----------



## suima (22 Oct 2013)

Pillo sitio...y por supuesto este hilo va directo a los favoritos!


----------



## James Bond (22 Oct 2013)

Pues Sr. Janus su comentario me parece de lo mas acertado, es inevitable que en un futuro, mas cercano de los que algunos piensan, se vuelva al carbón, y como opinión personal a la energía nuclear.

Saludos.


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Oct 2013)

Me sumo al hilo, ahora mismo no sé ni donde disparar con tanta locura alcista ni que hacer, me estoy volviendo lelo. Estaremos atentos a la señal de entrada


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (22 Oct 2013)

Una pregunta que se nos escapa, los 100k machacantes son a partir de otros 100k iniciales o una cantidad menor?

Cómo conseguir 100k a partir de 50k no es lo mismo que 100k a partir de 400k...


----------



## kuroi (22 Oct 2013)

Pillo sitio!!!!


----------



## Juan Palomo (22 Oct 2013)

Merodeando por aquí estaré. Las pequeñas también cuentan, como James River Coal Company, está a $2 pero estuvo a $60 en el 2008. Habrá que mirar lo de los bonos.


----------



## santaclaus (22 Oct 2013)

Seguiré con atención el hilo ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (22 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que esperar porque aún no hay ningún tipo de señal pero es una verdadera oportunidad de obtener un buen reward que no es otra cosa que el objeto de culto de muchos foreros de buena estirpe y mejor pelaje.



Como tenia tiempo, me he puesto a analizar ANR concretamente. Viene de una senda completamente bajista, parece que ha roto la tendencia pero sin embargo no rompe hacia arriba; está en stand-by por asi decirlo. De momento tiene que consolidar el cierre por encima de los 6$; de ahí sí podría subir hasta los 7 sin problema y si lo hiciera, además indicaría un cambio de tendencia que podría llevarnos a donde nuestro mesías nos indica. 

Pero paso a paso, de momento que consolide por encima de 6 y luego hablamos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Oct 2013)

Maestro Janus, ¿Ha empezado a himbertir platita en ANR?
Esta tarde está juguetona, parriba... pabajo. y con bastante volumen para lo que últimamente viene siendo habitual.
Por cierto, que coñazo haber movido el hilo.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Qué broker usáis para trabajar con esas acciones?



Yo IG Markets.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 17:31 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Seguro que va a ser épico :o)
> Por cierto... hace algún tiempo compré Cloud Peak Energy (CLD).
> La tienes en el punto de mira también?
> Saludos



También es sectorial y se deja hacer, menos nerviosa que las altamente apalancadas en deuda.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 17:32 ----------




1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Una pregunta que se nos escapa, los 100k machacantes son a partir de otros 100k iniciales o una cantidad menor?
> 
> Cómo conseguir 100k a partir de 50k no es lo mismo que 100k a partir de 400k...



a partir de 25,000 usd. Se puede y debe multiplicar por lo menos por 5.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 17:33 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Maestro Janus, ¿Ha empezado a himbertir platita en ANR?
> Esta tarde está juguetona, parriba... pabajo. y con bastante volumen para lo que últimamente viene siendo habitual.
> Por cierto, que coñazo haber movido el hilo.



hold, hold, hold, hold.


----------



## kuroi (22 Oct 2013)

Historico:








año 2013








Hoy:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

Que ganas!!!!! Que ganas!!!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## James Bond (22 Oct 2013)

Mirando los balances financieros de ANR veo que lleva ya unos cuantos trimestres de perdidas. https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:ANR&fstype=ii&ei=uKFmUtisLdOBwAO5GQ

Supongo que en breve tiene que salir el balance del último trimestre.


----------



## Juan Palomo (22 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Mirando los balances financieros de ANR veo que lleva ya unos cuantos trimestres de perdidas. https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:ANR&fstype=ii&ei=uKFmUtisLdOBwAO5GQ
> 
> Supongo que en breve tiene que salir el balance del último trimestre.



El 31 de Octubre y, según las previsiones habrá más pérdidas que el trimestre anterior. A esperar.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (22 Oct 2013)

Mr. Janus, expectantes por el acontecimiento!!!

Este hilo puede terminar teniendo chincheta..


----------



## Violator (22 Oct 2013)

Janus ha hablado.:rolleye:

Avíse usted por aquí cuando quiera que opemos a los carbonitas estos


----------



## Hannibal (22 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Janus ha hablado.:rolleye:
> 
> Avíse usted por aquí cuando quiera que opemos a los carbonitas estos



Haremos un Bill Gates a la inversa, ya veo los titulares en la CNBC: "Spanish investors buy the 6% of ANR, this goes pa'rriba!" :XX:


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2013)

Por si no les ha quedado claro. ESPEREN a que Janus les de la entrada o asuman largos Stop loss. El SP tiene que corregir sí o sí (hoy puede haber sido el día de echar a los cortos) y la correlación de ANR está ligeramente positiva, por lo que podría seguir al índice hacia abajo y barrerles si entran ya.

Janus les dirá (supongo) que la entrada en ANR nos la da el dinero en ANR y ninguna otra cosa. Mientras tanto, con una acción como ésta puede pasar cualquier cosa...

Januuuh... eh usté un fisgura...


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Oct 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> Historico:




La leche que volumen lleva no? pinta muy bien
El konkorde en semanal aun no marca entrada, divergencia en MACD... no creo que baje mucho mas, lo interesante es CUANDO empezara la fiesta.. el volumen va bajando poco a poco.


----------



## James Bond (22 Oct 2013)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> El 31 de Octubre y, según las previsiones habrá más pérdidas que el trimestre anterior. A esperar.



Pues entonces a esperar porque tiene toda la pinta de que bajará más a partir del 31, a este valor le veo bastante mas riego que a FCC cuando lo recomendó Janus.


----------



## mario_sg (22 Oct 2013)

cojo sitio


----------



## Krim (22 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Pues entonces a esperar porque tiene toda la pinta de que bajará más a partir del 31, a este valor le veo bastante mas riego que a FCC cuando lo recomendó Janus.



En realidad, no sería la primera vez ni la última que una empresa palma pasta a mansalva y la acción se dispara[1]

[1] Advanced Micro Devices: Manipulación, desplomes, pandoradas y peponazos.


----------



## James Bond (22 Oct 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En realidad, no sería la primera vez ni la última que una empresa palma pasta a mansalva y la acción se dispara[1]
> 
> [1] Advanced Micro Devices: Manipulación, desplomes, pandoradas y peponazos.



AMD es un caso aparte porque bajo mi opinión la acción esta totalmente manipulada como bien dices, lleva días que la están tirando abajo sin motivos después de anunciar beneficios tras un año palmando pasta ::

Pero bueno eso es un tema aparte aquí estamos para hablar sobre el futuro del carbón usano.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En realidad, no sería la primera vez ni la última que una empresa palma pasta a mansalva y la acción se dispara[1]
> 
> [1] Advanced Micro Devices: Manipulación, desplomes, pandoradas y peponazos.



En bolsa, una y otra cosa suelen tener poco que ver. Es un tema de flujos y compras y ventas de dinero.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 23:46 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> AMD es un caso aparte porque bajo mi opinión la acción esta totalmente manipulada como bien dices, lleva días que la están tirando abajo sin motivos después de anunciar beneficios tras un año palmando pasta ::
> 
> Pero bueno eso es un tema aparte aquí estamos para hablar sobre el futuro del carbón usano.



Es muy sencillo, alguien o algunos están vendiendo y mucho. Se ve mucho papel y sin miramiento alguno. El "vuelo" hacia arriba parece que ha finalizado. Ahí no hay que estar.


----------



## josemi20 (23 Oct 2013)

Esta vez sii! Let´s Go!!


----------



## Astrako (23 Oct 2013)

Me apunto, me subscribo, me uno, me... Grande Janus, estaremos atentos y tratando de aportar por aquí. 1000 gracias por todos sus análisis y recomendaciones.

¡Más madera!


----------



## robergarc (23 Oct 2013)

¿Esperamos a que el maestro Janus nos dé la señal de entrada o ya, cuando gustemos, podemos ir entrando?

Ordenadamente, por favor.


----------



## torrefacto (23 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Esperamos a que el maestro Janus nos dé la señal de entrada o ya, cuando gustemos, podemos ir entrando?
> 
> Ordenadamente, por favor.



Esperate a que él de la señal, porque la acción puede bajar mucho más o simplemente tener una volatilidad jodidamente alta y quizás acabes con lagrimones en tu cara


----------



## robergarc (23 Oct 2013)

Zekko dijo:


> ¡Ayer cerró a 7,04!... ¿Vamos ya? ¿Esa es la señal?



Yo veo que ha cerrado a 6,06...

Lo primero es no confundirse de acción...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (23 Oct 2013)

Lo que si puede ser señal es el dolar a 1.38 para ir cambiando divisa quien quiera hacerse con un buen montante de carbón usano.


----------



## Zekko (23 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Yo veo que ha cerrado a 6,06...
> 
> Lo primero es no confundirse de acción...



Cierto, donde lo he mirado estaba mal, ahora ya lo han corregido.


----------



## Xiux (23 Oct 2013)

Una question, el tema $ parece que seguirá su caída, volveremos a ver un 1,5?

o mas ...

será mejor esperar a la señal de Pepinus King pero contando con $ a 1,5


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo IG Markets.





Entras mediante CFDs? Qué apalancamiento recomendarías?


----------



## Norske (23 Oct 2013)

Muy interesante. Unos datos:

A comienzos de 2009 la acción estaba en 15-16 dolares y el futuro del carbón (Central Appalachian Coal) en 60 dolares

En abril de 2011 la acción llegó a estar a 60-65 dolares, cotizando el futuro del carbón a 92 dolares

Ahora el futuro está en 57 dolares (haciendo un mínimo el mes pasado en 52) y la acción está en 6 dolares.

La operación pinta muy bien. La barra mensual de octubre tiene una aspecto muy bueno, pero deberá superar el carbón los 60 dolares para empezar a pensar en una gran subida.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Oct 2013)

Alpha Natural | Acciones Alpha Natural Resources | Cotización ANR
Pues hoy ANR ya va por un 5% en positivo, no está mal el consejo.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Oct 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Alpha Natural | Acciones Alpha Natural Resources | Cotización ANR
> Pues hoy ANR ya va por un 5% en positivo, no está mal el consejo.



Querrá decir que así cerró ayer 8: hoy con toda Europa en rojo supongo que alli la cosa abrirá a la baja. Yo voto por esperar a la señal del maestro; si hoy bajara de los 6 podríamos perder tiempo dentro en una zona lateral hasta que se decida a tirar.


----------



## kuroi (23 Oct 2013)

a la espera de Janus........


----------



## Faldo (23 Oct 2013)

Interesante

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Norske (23 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Querrá decir que así cerró ayer 8: hoy con toda Europa en rojo supongo que alli la cosa abrirá a la baja. Yo voto por esperar a la señal del maestro; si hoy bajara de los 6 podríamos perder tiempo dentro en una zona lateral hasta que se decida a tirar.



Correcto. en la anterior subida estuvo 6 meses entre 15 y 21 antes de su despegue hacia los 65 dolares.

Echando un vistazo a las posiciones de opciones de ANR he visto que el strike de los 5 dolares tienen grandes volumenes de opciones put para los próximos vencimientos. Cotizando la acción tan cerca de ese strike (cotiza a 6 ahora) para mi quiere decir que los que han vendido puts, que es una posicion alcista, no esperan caídas más allá de los 5 dolares para los próximos meses. Vender opciones siempre tiene mucho riesgo (perdidas ilimitadas) y los que las han vendido a 5 dolares lo tienen claro.


----------



## Buryni (23 Oct 2013)

como no, pillo sitio ^^


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Oct 2013)

Dios mio, como esta la tension en el patio!!! 

Janus, ¿por que no aprovechas para patrocinar algo?


----------



## Krim (23 Oct 2013)

Uh, uh, cerrar en verde hoy sería...interesante. O eso creo. Pero bueno, que hablen los que saben .


----------



## torrefacto (23 Oct 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Uh, uh, cerrar en verde hoy sería...interesante. O eso creo. Pero bueno, que hablen los que saben .



Ante todo, esperad a la señal de Janus, porque sino puede haber suicidios por incautos que se tiren ahora a la piscina.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2013)

Se está poniendo calentita...


----------



## kuroi (23 Oct 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Ante todo, esperad a la señal de Janus, porque sino puede haber suicidios por incautos que se tiren ahora a la piscina.



Nos avisará??

Eso espero compañeros, estaremos atentos a la señal


----------



## josemi20 (23 Oct 2013)

En IG Markets esta ANR?? porque no la veo!


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2013)

va esto disparado.....

Yo no entro en estos valores por tema comisiones....no tengo cuenta en dólares así que el broker te jode pero bien....hay que sacarle mínimo un 2% para estar en tablas.....

Sin embargo en ibex con ese 2% ya vendo....

Aún así estaremos atentos y si nos animamos nos animaos cojones! A por el 80% mínimo....::


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Oct 2013)

Janus, cagonlaputa, aclare cuando pueda este lío, estamos posteando en otro hilo iniciado por usted en mayo. también aludiendo a ganar un pastizal. Por cierto, usted también ha posteado en ese hilo.


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Janus, cagonlaputa, aclare cuando pueda este lío, estamos posteando en otro hilo iniciado por usted en mayo. también aludiendo a ganar un pastizal. Por cierto, usted también ha posteado en ese hilo.



Te refieres al de FCC?


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te refieres al de FCC?



Me refiero a éste:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/419382-ganar-200-000-euros-bolsa.html
Sí, creo que es el de FCC.


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2013)

Por eso, ese es de FCC y este del carbón....ahora el "jugoso" como el diría es este....


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por eso, ese es de FCC y este del carbón....ahora el "jugoso" como el diría es este....



Pues eso, aquí andamos "trabajando en el carbón".


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2013)

De todas formas que nadie se agobie...ni se precipite...hace meses estaban bastante más más caras....luego no pasa nada por entrar a 6,80 en vez de a 6,50 en el caso de ANR


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Oct 2013)

Janus champion! Todos somos contingentes pero tu eres necesario!


----------



## Janus (23 Oct 2013)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entras mediante CFDs? Qué apalancamiento recomendarías?



El apalancamiento viene dado por defecto al menos que te refieras el % de tu posición disponible para invertir. Ahí hay que diversificar porque te enculan al primer respiro.


----------



## Captain Julius (23 Oct 2013)

Soy minerooo

y temple mi corazón 

con pico y barreeenaaa


mis saludos al patio. 

como veis, soy absolutamente abstruso en esto.

gracias a todos por la tensión. mi pregunta es de hijnorante,

¿puede el broker naranja de ing, por ejemplo contratar 1000 acciones en usd de wall street?

gracias a janus. gracias a todos por la respuesta


----------



## Janus (23 Oct 2013)

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Muy bueno el volumen de hoy pero hay que esperar a tener nueva confirmación. El punto está medio dolar más arriba en cierre con volumen y a la espera de una nueva vela verde intensa también en volumen.

Esta pudiera ser la buena o no porque se espera unos resultados mediocres con lo que cualquier mierda menor es buena noticia.

Ojo, hay que esperar por si fuese un fake. Tranquilidad.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Oct 2013)

Zavalita dijo:


> Soy minerooo
> 
> y temple mi corazón
> 
> ...



Con el broker de ING sí que puede. De hecho las ANR que llevo las tengo en ING.


----------



## kuroi (23 Oct 2013)

Ayer me puse nervioso y empecé a comprar......

un pellizco pequeño, esperando para pegar un bocado más grande, espero no haberla cagado, de momento vamos bien.


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2013)

Pillo simio


----------



## ruixat (23 Oct 2013)

Toy esperando con to lo gordo.


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Oct 2013)

*Ale!*

Nos vamos a desbocar y la vamos a liar parda!


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 Oct 2013)

Puede parecer una pregunta tonta, pero que es lo que le veis exactamente en esta empresa? Yo no soy experto, pero no veo ningún motivo para meter dinero. Ni sobreventa, ni divergencias... gráficamente nada del otro mundo.

De todas formas, aver si hay suerte y mañana pega el estirón.


----------



## Janus (23 Oct 2013)

Esto nunca es fácil porque cuando hay que comprar el contexto será para no comprar, de la misma forma que en la euforia nadie vende porque están complacidos.

Es posible que el SP comience una corrección de cierta entidad y eso no hay que mirarlo respecto al carbón. Puede estar, y lo ha estado muchas veces, en correlación inversa con el mayor index stock. Es decir, mass-mierda publicando que hay miedo y riesgos de forma que todos acojonados y el carbón fugándose.

Simplemente es un escenario altamente especulativo pero con él pretendo reflejar que motivos para no vender y no comprar siempre van a sobrar.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 23:50 ----------




John Galt 007 dijo:


> Puede parecer una pregunta tonta, pero que es lo que le veis exactamente en esta empresa? Yo no soy experto, pero no veo ningún motivo para meter dinero.
> 
> De todas formas, aver si hay suerte y mañana pega el estirón.



El dinero hay que meterlo cuando los demás lo metan. Un valor no sube en el corto plazo por sus fundamentales sino que lo hace porque alguien, por lo que sea, están enchufando dinero a tutiplen. Motivos puede haber muchos: desde la fe ciega en sus resultados a futuro, por información insider o tan simple porque alguien se ha montado un spread cross sectorial. Los hedge funds hacen mucho de esto último y lo hacen con ráfagas de bastante money.


----------



## Kid (24 Oct 2013)

No lo he dicho antes, pero el sitio lo tengo pillado desde que apareció el hilo.
La gráfica de ANR en la pantalla inicial de mi ClickTrade, a la espera de la orden para hacer el click.
Salut.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> Ayer me puse nervioso y empecé a comprar......
> 
> un pellizco pequeño, esperando para pegar un bocado más grande, espero no haberla cagado, de momento vamos bien.



Protege la inversión, te vendrá bien.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 01:05 ----------

Etiqueta: Janus se juega el buen nombre.


yo diría que quien se va a jugar algo, van a ser quienes entren y se van a jugar su dinero. No se admiten reclamaciones.

Peor lo llevarán quienes no hagan nada y se queden esperando que los demás fallen. Para ellos, guano.


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

Aqui hemos preparado el primer paquete para asaltar anr en cuanto se de la orden.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kuroi (24 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Protege la inversión, te vendrá bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 01:05 ----------
> 
> ...




Gracias por tus comentarios, está claro que aquí todo el mundo debe ser responsable de sus actos y no reclamar nada ,tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo, eso es lo normal.


Por otro lado se agradecen tus opiniones y la de los demás, siempre con respeto.


Estaremos atentos a los movimientos de ANR....

salu2


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Pero que rentabilidad se espera? Y a que plazo¿ Es un chicharro ANR?

Ademas la op la haceis con CFDS o con acciones normales en ING por ej?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2013)

El tamaño de la empresa atendiendo al market capital es aproximadamente 2 veces Prisa y con bastante menos deuda. Un chicharrín usano vamos.
Shareholder Overview for ANR Alpha Natural Resources Inc including Fund Owner Activity, Style, Equity & Debt Ownership, and Enterprise Value


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Pero con que jugais, con CFDS? Es decir, eses 25000 a partir de los cuales apostais por multiplicarlos, que son, en capital invertido en CFDS, o simplemente en acciones puras en ing po rej?

Porque si es con CFDs, paso.. Pero si es con acciones normales, podria meter, pero no 25k ::

Tambien tengo cuenta operativa en broker que admite CFDS, pero no se como manejar esa cifra que dais en cfds.

Veo en el broker de cfds que con unas garantias de 600€ tendria 10.000 de capital invertido en ANR.. Como lo hariais?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pero con que jugais, con CFDS? Es decir, eses 25000 a partir de los cuales apostais por multiplicarlos, que son, en capital invertido en CFDS, o simplemente en acciones puras en ing po rej?
> 
> Porque si es con CFDs, paso.. Pero si es con acciones normales, podria meter, pero no 25k ::
> 
> ...



Situación similar. Yo iría con acciones normales. 
Si no os seguiré con mucha atención desde la barrera 8:


----------



## torrefacto (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pero con que jugais, con CFDS? Es decir, eses 25000 a partir de los cuales apostais por multiplicarlos, que son, en capital invertido en CFDS, o simplemente en acciones puras en ing po rej?
> 
> Porque si es con CFDs, paso.. Pero si es con acciones normales, podria meter, pero no 25k ::
> 
> ...



No te metas en CFD en este santo chicharro señor Rufus que si no vas a perder hasta tu Giulietta XD.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pero con que jugais, con CFDS? Es decir, eses 25000 a partir de los cuales apostais por multiplicarlos, que son, en capital invertido en CFDS, o simplemente en acciones puras en ing po rej?
> 
> Porque si es con CFDs, paso.. Pero si es con acciones normales, podria meter, pero no 25k ::
> 
> ...



Yo jugar o juego con nada, y menos con mi dinero, invierto o especulo, pero para jugar al casino.


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Situación similar. Yo iría con acciones normales.
> Si no os seguiré con mucha atención desde la barrera 8:





torrefacto dijo:


> No te metas en CFD en este santo chicharro señor Rufus que si no vas a perder hasta tu Giulietta XD.



Pero digo yo... Pocos tenemos 25k asi disponibles para especular xD PEro si 1000 o 2000... Pero con eso apenas haces nada.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 12:24 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo jugar o juego con nada, y menos con mi dinero, invierto o especulo, pero para jugar al casino.



O sea CFDS es ir al casino. Habra que olvidar la idea pues... Porque claro, te viene una bajada, y te vuelan las garantias todas.

Por cierto en ING que es mi broker no hay ordenes stoploss para mercado USA... Que haceis, comprais y luego poneis una orden de venta por valor del stoploss?


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pero digo yo... Pocos tenemos 25k asi disponibles para especular xD PEro si 1000 o 2000... Pero con eso apenas haces nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 12:24 ----------
> 
> ...



No. Uso CFDs, he palmado más que el he ganado eso si...te quería decir que sea con CFDs o acciones, no juego, especulo, o invierto.
Yo, cuando janus pegue el banderazo, me metete con acciones. Los CFDs sólo los uso para cortos.


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No. Uso CFDs, he palmado más que el he ganado eso si...te quería decir que sea con CFDs o acciones, no juego, especulo, o invierto.
> Yo, cuando janus pegue el banderazo, me metete con acciones. Los CFDs sólo los uso para cortos.



Ya si yo no he hablado de jugar xD Cuanto vas a meter inicialmente? Yo he pensado sobre 2000 pavos... Y dejarlos hacer xD

Que a mi los cfds me dan miedito y en un plis te sablean la cuenta (aunque realmente, para meter 2000 "virtuales" en cfds apenas necesitarias 100€ de garantias) pero claro, depende del stop que nos diga janus... Si es 5,5 por ej a dia de hoy con cotizacion 6,5, y salta, has invertido 100€ pero perderias 362€ (los mismos que perderias si inviertes 2000 reales)


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Ya si yo no he hablado de jugar xD Cuanto vas a meter inicialmente? Yo he pensado sobre 2000 pavos... Y dejarlos hacer xD



No lo sé aun, vereoms la liquidez que tengo en ese momento pero si liquido algun chicharro puede que entre 5 y 10 mil €.


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Just to clarify...Sobre cuanto capital invertir y cual es el objetivo Janus dixit:

_a partir de 25,000 usd. Se puede y debe multiplicar por lo menos por 5._


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Esperaremos ansiosos pues!


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Just to clarify...Sobre cuanto capital invertir y cual es el objetivo Janus dixit:
> 
> _a partir de 25,000 usd. Se puede y debe multiplicar por lo menos por 5._



Eso suena de lujo, la verdad....me uno al grupo expectante de la palabra de janus.....








Janus si eso es cierto grabaré tu nombre en mi Ferrari con oro de 24 K

::


----------



## Releches (24 Oct 2013)

Otro pendiente del hilo.

Como se hace eso de promediar al alza 25000 euros?

aquí un ignorante que agradecería un poco de luz


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Pongo gráficos que se actualizan a tiempo real...(refrescando esta página claro)

Cotización de ALPHA







Otro factor importante.....el cambio del dólar que no deja de bajar....

Cambio EURO/DÓLAR


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Se puede entrar YA a 6,65 con stop en 6,30.


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se puede entrar YA a 6,65 con stop en 6,30.



No había que esperar al 31? gracias


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

wililon dijo:


> No había que esperar al 31? gracias



why? por los resultados?. Eso lo cocinan antes.


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> why? por los resultados?. Eso lo cocinan antes.



me había parecido leerte que los resultados abaratarían la compra


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

¿y que opinas de la continua subida del euro contra el dólar janus? ¿no joderá esto los posibles beneficios? porque parece que no quiere parar de subir....


----------



## Xiux (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿y que opinas de la continua subida del euro contra el dólar janus? ¿no joderá esto los posibles beneficios? porque parece que no quiere parar de subir....



eso comentaba el otro dia, si se va al 1,5 como años antes...


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

wililon dijo:


> me había parecido leerte que los resultados abaratarían la compra



No, ese día se juega mucho pero tanto los largos como los cortos se cocinan antes. La posición alcista de fondo no debe considerarse hasta superados y consolidados los 7 USD.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 15:50 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿y que opinas de la continua subida del euro contra el dólar janus? ¿no joderá esto los posibles beneficios? porque parece que no quiere parar de subir....



Todo lo que suene a commodities tiene como ventaja la devaluación del dolar. Es bueno para ello en general aunque no tiene por qué ser sostenible en el tiempo.


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Pilladas 300 acciones. PRecio medio (es el que marca ING, incluye comisiones no?) 6,75 dolares. Joer cuando le di estaba a 6,65, y ahora sigue estando a eso mas o menos. El precio medio de ING incluye comisiones no?

Y para poner el stop, que?


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

dentro con 1200 titulos a ver en que queda esto.
Pir cierto el puto ing no admite stops en mercado americano?
Buahh
a ver que cojones hago ahora.


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

Se me pasó cogerlos a 6.65


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pilladas 300 acciones. PRecio medio (es el que marca ING, incluye comisiones no?) 6,75 dolares. Joer cuando le di estaba a 6,65, y ahora sigue estando a eso mas o menos. El precio medio de ING incluye comisiones no?
> 
> Y para poner el stop, que?



El precio medio no incluye comisiones. El total de lo que le ha costado la compra lo debe mirar pinchando en la cantidad que le aparece en broker naranja,


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

A mi a 4,9€ depues de comisiones 6,76$ aprox


----------



## Xiux (24 Oct 2013)

Janus, dejó de mirar JCP?

estoy dentro con unas 3000 en 6,7, como las ve?


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

Hamijos de ING me estoy acojonando, era mi primera operación en americano y no se pueden poner stops en ing... estoy en lo cierto?
No me apetece que pandoro me visite mas de lo necesario.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Dentro con 4000 a 6.73


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Hamijos de ING me estoy acojonando, era mi primera operación en americano y no se pueden poner stops en ing... estoy en lo cierto?
> No me apetece que pandoro me visite mas de lo necesario.



No se puede. Tendras que poner orden de venta


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> No se puede. Tendras que poner orden de venta



Joder que putada, mierda de broker ingniano.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> No se puede. Tendras que poner orden de venta



Cuidado, tendrá que poner orden de venta cuando las quiera vender. Ahora si da una orden de venta a un precio inferior al que cotiza se las venden ipso facto.


----------



## danielovich (24 Oct 2013)

600 a la saca, gran putada no poder poner stop loss con ing fuera del mercado español. Suerte a los que estáis dentro a ver si esto tira parriba


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Cuidado, tendrá que poner orden de venta cuando las quiera vender. Ahora si da una orden de venta a un precio inferior al que cotiza se las venden ipso facto.



Vaya mierda no?? Hay que andar vigilando ::


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Janus, dejó de mirar JCP?
> 
> estoy dentro con unas 3000 en 6,7, como las ve?



Mucha carga para el riesgo real de esa compañía. Decide un buen stop loss y que haga su trabajo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucha carga para el riesgo real de esa compañía. Decide un buen stop loss y que haga su trabajo.



coño janus, que hablaste de 25000 $ eso son 4000 acciones.....::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Oct 2013)

Ya está. Compradas unas poquillas a 6.70. 

Suerte a todos. El que mas gana seguro es el banco...menudas comisiones.


----------



## mario_sg (24 Oct 2013)

xq ing no me deja comprar??? alguno las acaba de comprar por ahi?

edito----
ya veo q no me deja operar en ese mercado. que broker me recomendais?


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> xq ing no me deja comprar??? alguno las acaba de comprar por ahi?



yo por ejemplo, y varios más que he leído por ahí atrás...


¿tienes pasta en la cuenta de efectivo?


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> coño janus, que hablaste de 25000 $ eso son 4000 acciones.....::



Dijo en diferentes paquetes


----------



## Buryni (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> yo por ejemplo, y varios más que he leído por ahí atrás...
> 
> 
> ¿tienes pasta en la cuenta de efectivo?



Yo he podido comprar sin problemas, a 6.69 si no me equivoco


----------



## amago45 (24 Oct 2013)

100 acciones a 6.70 ... primera operación con moneda extranjera. 
Confiemos en el gran Janus


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2013)

Dentro, pero 10 centavos más caro... listo para una segunda tanda si se relaja...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2013)

700 a 6,72


----------



## mario_sg (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> yo por ejemplo, y varios más que he leído por ahí atrás...
> 
> 
> ¿tienes pasta en la cuenta de efectivo?



2500€ esperando para esto pero me meto en la accion y no tengo ninguna opcion para comprar


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> 2500€ esperando para esto pero me meto en la accion y no tengo ninguna opcion para comprar



creo que debes ir a "mi cartera" aunque al lado de la acción creo que viene un par de botones de "comprar" "vender"


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> coño janus, que hablaste de 25000 $ eso son 4000 acciones.....::



Cuando supere los 7 USD y los consolide. Hasta entonces no es alcista de fondo.


----------



## SPK (24 Oct 2013)

Dentro a 6.72


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

De momento no me está gustando la reacción...a ver si despega....la verdad es que las he comprao en el pico de hoy, menuda puntería....


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> 100 acciones a 6.70 ... primera operación con moneda extranjera.
> Confiemos en el gran Janus



En quien tienes que confiar es en el stop loss:8:

La entrada ahora es fácil que pueda ser barrida hasta el stop loss. La subida de fondo requiere superar los 7 USD, confirmar en cierre y posterior consolidación. Se suele meter la mitad de la carga en la salida y la otra mitad en la consolidación porque a veces ni hay consolidación ni nada.


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Pues vaya gracia si nos barren hasta los 6,30 ::

A ver si tenemos suerte y despega


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Dentro a 6.65 aquí siguiendo a pies juntillas lo que dice Janus


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

No quiero ser alarmista pero ahora va pabajo

edito: rebota

edito: no volver a mirar google finance, se vuelve loco


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

La fuerte resistencia está entre 6,80 USD y 7,00 USD. Hoy ha estado al lado de 6,80 USD y ha salido papel que además ha quemado las manos más nerviosas que llevaban buen reward de los últimos días.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

joder janus, esto no va bien....


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Joder, eso es el riesgo. Yo me estoy jugando dinero también pero no me pongo nervioso porque mi stop es la red.


----------



## robergarc (24 Oct 2013)

Admiro al gran Janus, pero en esta ocasión discrepo de la operativa. Yo esperaría a meterlo todo una vez que consolide los 7. Entrar ahora es arriesgarse a que el SL haga estragos y, en ese caso, me juego el pescuezo a que ninguno de los que el SL barriera entrarían en una segunda tanda en una acción desconocida.

En resumen, yo esperaría a que consolidara los 7. Si es así, todo para adentro. Si no, a otra cosa, mariposa. 

Preveo -y ojalá me equivoque- saltos de SL y unos cuantos cientos de euros al cuerno.


----------



## RuiKi84 (24 Oct 2013)

wililon dijo:


> No quiero ser alarmista pero ahora va pabajo



Un poco de tranquilidad, esto no es una carrera de 100m, 
Yo acado de entrar en en 6,68 ahora a relajarse y dejar correr ganacias inocho:


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

habrá que dejarlo correr, yo no pienso volverlo a mirar por ahora si no me va a dar un infarto....


----------



## robergarc (24 Oct 2013)

wililon dijo:


> No quiero ser alarmista pero ahora va pabajo
> 
> edito: rebota
> 
> edito: no volver a mirar google finance, se vuelve loco





Freedomfighter dijo:


> joder janus, esto no va bien....



A esto me refería. Si el objetivo es multiplicar por 5, entrar antes de la consolidación es arriesgarse por unos céntimos de nada a que el SL haga de las suyas y los foreros huyan despavoridos.

No le están abriendo largos al churribex, por Dios, un poco de calma.


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> A esto me refería. Si el objetivo es multiplicar por 5, entrar antes de la consolidación es arriesgarse por unos céntimos de nada a que el SL haga de las suyas y los foreros huyan despavoridos.
> 
> No le están abriendo largos al churribex, por Dios, un poco de calma.



Es que me estoy jugando el dinero de la operación de mi hijo


----------



## RuiKi84 (24 Oct 2013)

wililon dijo:


> Es que me estoy jugando el dinero de la operación de mi hijo




estoy seguro que tu hijo va a tener los mejores médicos :XX:


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Oct 2013)

*Otro más*

Otro que se tira a la piscina... Si es que me quema el dinero en las manos

Aunque por lo que veo por aquí no llego ni al nivel de pezuña de gacelilla


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2013)

Que pronto cunde el pánico por aquí!! XDXDXD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## josemi20 (24 Oct 2013)

Otro por aquí que entro hace un rato! me estaba mordiendo las uñas hace escasos 10 min! jajaja


----------



## mario_sg (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> creo que debes ir a "mi cartera" aunque al lado de la acción creo que viene un par de botones de "comprar" "vender"



eso es lo que me extraña, q no me salen los botones. No se, es la primera vez q opero en usa pero sí tengo esos botones en otros valores.
Llamare a ing.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> eso es lo que me extraña, q no me salen los botones. No se, es la primera vez q opero en usa pero sí tengo esos botones en otros valores.
> Llamare a ing.
> Gracias por la ayuda




ING tiene solo tiene stop loss en el continuo español, está desabilitado en el mercado de USA


----------



## James Bond (24 Oct 2013)

Al valor le veo futuro Janus pero ahora lo veo arriesgado, a finales de mes presentan balance del trimestre y presentaran perdidas por lo que doy por sentado que el valor bajará.

Quizá hubiese sido mas sensato esperar a la primera semana de noviembre.


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Al valor le veo futuro Janus pero ahora lo veo arriesgado, a finales de mes presentan balance del trimestre y presentaran perdidas por lo que doy por sentado que el valor bajará.
> 
> Quizá hubiese sido mas sensato esperar a la primera semana de noviembre.



Sin ánimo de ofender, pero decir eso es no entender como va la bolsa. Búscate los posts de Janus que hablan de Netflix y sus resultados y lo entenderás.


----------



## James Bond (24 Oct 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, pero decir eso es no entender como va la bolsa. Búscate los posts de Janus que hablan de Netflix y sus resultados y lo entenderás.



Netflix anuncio beneficios... que es muy diferente a anunciar perdidas y además estas van a ser mayores que las del trimestre pasado.


----------



## JMHelsinki (24 Oct 2013)

¿En IG markets esta? No lo encuentro...


----------



## robergarc (24 Oct 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> ¿En IG markets esta? No lo encuentro...



El que faltaba para el duro...


----------



## RuiKi84 (24 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Netflix anuncio beneficios... que es muy diferente a anunciar perdidas y además estas van a ser mayores que las del trimestre pasado.



¿Por que sabes que van a presentar pérdidas? si lo sabes tú, también lo sabe el resto de la people, entonces ya estaría descontado del precio, no?


----------



## juan35 (24 Oct 2013)

Empiezan las batallas y llevamos 3 horas...


----------



## James Bond (24 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> ¿Por que sabes que van a presentar pérdidas? si lo sabes tú, también lo sabe el resto de la people, entonces ya estaría descontado del precio, no?



Más atrás lo comenta un forero.



Juan Palomo dijo:


> El 31 de Octubre y, según las previsiones habrá más pérdidas que el trimestre anterior. A esperar.



Que yo no digo que no pueda subir pero bajo mi punto de vista lo mas sensato es esperar.

No me mal interpretéis que deseo que suba el valor que es lo que queremos todos.


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

El tiempo dará o quitará rezones, yo voy con cautela.
De todas formas manda huevos que se ve ante la cotizacion en forexpros que en el broker de ing... lamentable


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Al valor le veo futuro Janus pero ahora lo veo arriesgado, a finales de mes presentan balance del trimestre y presentaran perdidas por lo que doy por sentado que el valor bajará.
> 
> Quizá hubiese sido mas sensato esperar a la primera semana de noviembre.



Esto es riesgo.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 17:47 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Netflix anuncio beneficios... que es muy diferente a anunciar perdidas y además estas van a ser mayores que las del trimestre pasado.



Mira Yelp.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Oct 2013)

Pues yo lo veo en 6,79...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amigodemisamigos (24 Oct 2013)

Me acabo de quitar 20 googles a precio de oro para entrar en ANR. Entre esto y mi apuesta de ayer por AMD voy a quedarme calvo XD


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2013)

Pues no vamos tan mal...yo creo que deberíamos seguir llorando, que se ve que funciona.


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> El tiempo dará o quitará *rezones*, yo voy con cautela.
> De todas formas manda huevos que se ve ante la cotizacion en forexpros que en el broker de ing... lamentable



quería usted decir pezones ¿no?


----------



## James Bond (24 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Me acabo de quitar 20 googles a precio de oro para entrar en ANR. Entre esto y mi apuesta de ayer por AMD voy a quedarme calvo XD



Pues AMD esta subiendo hoy un 5% si las cogió baratitas estará disfrutando.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Oct 2013)

Que asco de ING no? le di entrada a 6,76 , me pone que precio adquisicion 6,79 y precio actual 6,71, 2 segundos despues de comprarlas ::


En fin, he entrado con poco, ni SL ni ostias, ya les echare un ojo dentro de 2 años


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Que asco de ING no? le di entrada a 6,76 , me pone que precio adquisicion 6,79 y precio actual 6,71, 2 segundos despues de comprarlas ::
> 
> 
> En fin, he entrado con poco, ni SL ni ostias, ya les echare un ojo dentro de 2 años



ALgo asi me paso a mi. Como ganan los cabrones ahi


----------



## amigodemisamigos (24 Oct 2013)

Señores, tened en cuenta que los datos de ING son de todo menos reales 

Vosotros compráis a tiempo real y los datos son con un delay importante. Contad unos 30 minutejos de ná!


----------



## James Bond (24 Oct 2013)

Tanto Yahoo finance como Google finance van bastante bien para mirar valores del mercado americano.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

ostras que bien que va ahora.....uffff que alivio.....::


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2013)

ANS no va a ser una inversion facil.Por la dependencia del precio del carbon y la imposibilidad de bajar costes fijos cuando suba lo hara sin avisar.Financieramente no andan mal y practicamente han provisionado todo el fondo de comercio.Cuando toque ganar pasta lo haran de una manera limpia


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ostras que bien que va ahora.....uffff que alivio.....::



Freedom, esto no va así. Si lo estás mirando cada dos segundos te va a dar un patatús. Ponga su stop y disfrute de la tarde en compañia


----------



## amigodemisamigos (24 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Que asco de ING no? le di entrada a 6,76 , me pone que precio adquisicion 6,79 y precio actual 6,71, 2 segundos despues de comprarlas ::
> 
> 
> En fin, he entrado con poco, ni SL ni ostias, ya les echare un ojo dentro de 2 años



AMD me está dando el año! Entré a finales del año (cerca de los $2) y salí a finales de Julio para irme tranquilo de vacaciones ($4) :: 

Hace dos semanas compré Google fuerte porque la vi muy barata y la jugada me salío redonda. Me saque una parte importante a 1004$ más la de hoy. He dejado un pequeño porcentaje por lo que pueda pasar...

Esta es la primera vez que compro una no tecnológica :cook:


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

forexpros también va bien, y a falta de stops en ing me he bajado la aplicacion de stocks que va en tiempo real es gratis y tiene alertas


----------



## amigodemisamigos (24 Oct 2013)

ANR stock quote - Alpha Natural Resources, inc. stock price - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Oct 2013)

*Cotizacion*

En batstrading.com se puede ver la cotizacion bastante bien


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Freedom, esto no va así. Si lo estás mirando cada dos segundos te va a dar un patatús. Ponga su stop y disfrute de la tarde en compañia



en ING no tenemos stop......vivimos al límite......::


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> ANR stock quote - Alpha Natural Resources, inc. stock price - NASDAQ.com



se lo mejoro
Alpha Natural | Acciones Alpha Natural Resources | Cotización ANR


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Yo lo estoy siguiendo aquí.....

Análisis Técnico ANR | Análisis Técnico de Alpha Natural | Señales de Acciones de Alpha Natural Resources

se ve que va rapidito....

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 18:25 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> se lo mejoro
> Alpha Natural | Acciones Alpha Natural Resources | Cotización ANR



ahí has estao rápido topongo.....::


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Oct 2013)

He metido un poco para probar. Cuando consolide 7 ya metere el resto.

SL a 6.

Hagamos historia.


----------



## Juan Palomo (24 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Más atrás lo comenta un forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, efectivamente dije que se esperan más pérdidas para los resultados del trimestre que va de Junio a Septiembre. Todo ello basado en lo que dicen los analistas.

Pasado Septiembre puede ser que llegado el invierno se esperen atenuar las pérdidas, incrementar facturación, subida del precio del carbón,........y el mercado lo este descontando ya. 

Aquí está la cita:

Home > Market Activity > Earnings Calendar > ANR Earnings Date
ANR Earnings Date
Earnings announcement* for ANR: Oct 31, 2013
Alpha Natural Resources, inc. is expected* to report earnings on 10/31/2013. The report will be for the fiscal Quarter ending Sep 2013. According to Zacks Investment Research, based on 17 analysts' forecasts, the consensus EPS forecast for the quarter is $-0.76. The reported EPS for the same quarter last year was $-0.16.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 18:58 ----------

También hay que tener en cuenta que hay 45 millones de acciones de los cortos.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Pongan todos los stops en firme. Esta ha habido suerte y la posición permite asegurar puntos de entrada etc....


----------



## Dotierr (24 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pongan todos los stops en firme. Esta ha habido suerte y la posición permite asegurar puntos de entrada etc....



Ya está a 6,85, ¿llego tarde para comprar una parte?


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> Ya está a 6,85, ¿llego tarde para comprar una parte?



Puff, decisión de cada uno porque es su dinero. mi no poder decirte más.


----------



## Dotierr (24 Oct 2013)

Esperaré a ver si recorta un poco, y si no, me espero a que consolide los 7$, gracias.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Too Early to Bet Big on These Coal Miners


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Oct 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Alpha Natural | Acciones Alpha Natural Resources | Cotización ANR
> Pues hoy ANR ya va por un 5% en positivo, no está mal el consejo.



Hoy tambien.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Oct 2013)

Suerte a todos, y cambiar de broker, ing esta bien para tirarse años y no mirar cotizaciones en meses.
Pero para tradear es inutil, ademas de las cornadas que da en las comisiones, su tiempo real de "si eso te muestro la cotizacion de hace 30 min" da asco. Añadid la ausencia de cualquier tipo de stop

Si deshago las bankias metere una pequeña parte en su apuesta, Janus.


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Suerte a todos, y cambiar de broker, ing esta bien para tirarse años y no mirar cotizaciones en meses.
> Pero para tradear es inutil, ademas de las cornadas que da en las comisiones, su tiempo real de "si eso te muestro la cotizacion de hace 30 min" da asco. Añadid la ausencia de cualquier tipo de stop
> 
> Si deshago las bankias metere una pequeña parte en su apuesta, Janus.



Pero si ejecutas una orden, esta se hace en tiempo real no¿


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Menuda mierda de broker que tiene ING, he puesto una orden limitada de venta de 2000 titulos a 6,85 y tocando varias veces esa cantidad aún no los han vendido....yo es que flipo....los he llamao y he puesto una reclamación, es evidente que hay que buscar mejores opciones....


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menuda mierda de broker que tiene ING, he puesto una orden limitada de venta de 2000 titulos a 6,85 y tocando varias veces esa cantidad aún no los han vendido....yo es que flipo....los he llamao y he puesto una reclamación, es evidente que hay que buscar mejores opciones....



Se entra y se sale a mercado.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:10 ----------

Put your hands up!!!!, put your fuckin' hands up!!!!

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:21 ----------

Fuga falsa en intraminuto y rápidamente papel. O se sube con un chorro importante de dinero o se viene abajo el andamio. Stops firmes porque estos valores no hacen prisioneros. Estamos hablando de dinero por lo que fuera las actitudes naif.


----------



## mario_sg (24 Oct 2013)

Cagüen el puto ing, si, se puede comprar pero desde acciones, comprar y escribiendo el nombre. Ni usando el buscador, ni accediendo directamente al listado americano que es lo que yo solía hacer! 
pues este arreon me lo he perdido pero estaré en los siguientes...y con otro broker
felicidades a los q hayan entrado!


----------



## paulistano (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menuda mierda de broker que tiene ING, he puesto una orden limitada de venta de 2000 titulos a 6,85 y tocando varias veces esa cantidad aún no los han vendido....yo es que flipo....los he llamao y he puesto una reclamación, es evidente que hay que buscar mejores opciones....



Entu reclamación tendrías base si la acción hubiese tocado 6,86 teniendo tu la orden a 6,85....de lo contrario es posible que hubiese ordenes previas a la tuya y la tuya se quedara en la cola....


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Bueno 2000 vendidas a 6.85, pero las cuentas no me salen, se supone que habiéndolas comprado a 6.73 son 12 centavos por acción, multiplicado por 2000 a mi me salen 240 dólares de beneficio, pero en euros creo que no me llega ni a 10 miseros euros de ganancia, ¿donde se ha metido el resto?


aparte del tipo de cambio aplicado, que aún no lo se, estos de ING son unos chorizos y a pesar de saber exactamente lo que te cobran, ya que lo hacen al instante, no te lo desglosan hasta pasados unos días, menudos hijos de puta...tu arriesgas ellos ganan....:abajo:


Bueno, me conformaré pensando que al menos no he perdido (de momento)...


----------



## paulistano (24 Oct 2013)

joder acabo de caer en que no tengo tiempo real para USA en el broker de bankinter....vaya chapuza....bueno, mientras vaya en verde todo en orden....

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:34 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno 2000 vendidas a 6.85, pero las cuentas no me salen, se supone que habiéndolas comprado a 6.73 son 12 centavos por acción, multiplicado por 2000 a mi me salen 240 dólares de beneficio, pero en euros creo que no me llega ni a 10 miseros euros de ganancia, ¿donde se ha metido el resto?
> 
> 
> aparte del tipo de cambio aplicado, que aún no lo se, estos de ING son unos chorizos y a pesar de saber exactamente lo que te cobran, ya que lo hacen al instante, no te lo desglosan hasta pasados unos días, menudos hijos de puta...tu arriesgas ellos ganan....:abajo:
> ...




Hamijo, de qué te crees que viven.....

Comisión compra acciones.
Comisión cambio divisa
COmisión venta acciones
COmisión cambio divisa


Curioso....de 180 euros....a 10 euros.

Por algo hace un año me dije una y no más....:ouch:

Pero bueno, a ver si esta vez hacemos platita de la buena...:Baile:


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> joder acabo de caer en que no tengo tiempo real para USA en el broker de bankinter....vaya chapuza....bueno, mientras vaya en verde todo en orden....



¿como es posible que existan páginas web donde tienen la cotización a tiempo real y son gratuitas y los bancos no las tengan cobrándonos una pasta y dedicándose a ello?....es impresionante la desfachatez del asunto....

ANR Cotizaciones históricas | Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas

Análisis Técnico ANR | Análisis Técnico de Alpha Natural | Señales de Acciones de Alpha Natural Resources


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Pero que pensais dejarlas 1 año o mas?


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno 2000 vendidas a 6.85, pero las cuentas no me salen, se supone que habiéndolas comprado a 6.73 son 12 centavos por acción, multiplicado por 2000 a mi me salen 240 dólares de beneficio, pero en euros creo que no me llega ni a 10 miseros euros de ganancia, ¿donde se ha metido el resto?
> 
> 
> aparte del tipo de cambio aplicado, que aún no lo se, estos de ING son unos chorizos y a pesar de saber exactamente lo que te cobran, ya que lo hacen al instante, no te lo desglosan hasta pasados unos días, menudos hijos de puta...tu arriesgas ellos ganan....:abajo:
> ...



Eso es por las comisiones de compra y venta y por el cambio eur/usd, es totalmente normal,
Desde luego el tipo de cambio no es el mejor.
ING no vale para intradia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> joder acabo de caer en que no tengo tiempo real para USA en el broker de bankinter....vaya chapuza....bueno, mientras vaya en verde todo en orden....
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



También es cierto que la escalada del euro no hace que resulte tan atractivo la inversión en USA ahora, hoy, por ejemplo, no para de escalar, acabo de verlo por 1.3807.... de todas formas ya pondré por aquí el cambio de tipo que me han hecho estos kabrones de los países majos....cuando me lo quieran dar...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pero que pensais dejarlas 1 año o mas?



25 o 30 $ la acción. Luego ya vemos...

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Eso es por las comisiones de compra y venta y por el cambio eur/usd, es totalmente normal,
> Desde luego el tipo de cambio no es el mejor.
> ING no vale para intradia.
> 
> ...



yo no suelo hacer intradía, de hecho tampoco uso demasiado el broker, pero hoy me he pasado de frenada en la curva y me he sobrecargado de alphas, entendí mal el plan de Janus de diversificar en varios grupos, y los he metido todos ahí y viendo como empezaba a caer al principio de la jornada se me ha encogio el esfinter anal y cuando ha subido he soltao lastre, por eso digo que al menos no he perdido con la extraña operación que he hecho hoy, todavía me da para un par de cubatas....::


----------



## juan35 (24 Oct 2013)

Janus que te parece Interactive Brokers? o recomiendas otro? Según he leído hasta sale más barato comprar con Interactive Brokers acciones en España que utilizando un broker de aquí. Y en USA ni te cuento.Gracias


----------



## Juan Palomo (24 Oct 2013)

El dólar está cayendo. Hace unos días hice una compra, el valor me ha subido más de un 5% y no le saco una castaña si vendo. No está para tradear hasta ver que pasa con el dólar.
Si baja más será un buen momento para entrar en algún valor usano.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno 2000 vendidas a 6.85, pero las cuentas no me salen, se supone que habiéndolas comprado a 6.73 son 12 centavos por acción, multiplicado por 2000 a mi me salen 240 dólares de beneficio, pero en euros creo que no me llega ni a 10 miseros euros de ganancia, ¿donde se ha metido el resto?
> 
> 
> aparte del tipo de cambio aplicado, que aún no lo se, estos de ING son unos chorizos y a pesar de saber exactamente lo que te cobran, ya que lo hacen al instante, no te lo desglosan hasta pasados unos días, menudos hijos de puta...tu arriesgas ellos ganan....:abajo:
> ...



ING no vale para invertir a corto plazo porque las comisiones son altas. Es bueno para largo plazo porque uno se puede ahorrar las comisiones trimestrales etc....

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:57 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> Janus que te parece Interactive Brokers? o recomiendas otro? Según he leído hasta sale más barato comprar con Interactive Brokers acciones en España que utilizando un broker de aquí. Y en USA ni te cuento.Gracias



Muy diverso porque permite tradear de todo. Barato para futuros y divisas. Pero cada vez más la tecnología se populariza y abundan las herramientas por lo que están perdiendo momentum. Pero ha sido todo un clásico.

A mí me gusta mucho IG Markets y su L2 Dealer.


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

Yo también he recogido comisiones. En total he perdido 21 céntimos y me quito de estar mirando esto. En efecto apostar para que gane ING nunca mais, a largo plazo ahora mismo creo que no toca.

+120 USD -> -0.21 EUR


De ING
Se entenderá por cambio vigente el último informado por Six Telekurs, que se actualiza diariamente a las 00:15, 08:00, 13:00 y 19:00 horas, incrementado en un 0,5%, en las compras de divisa, y disminuido en un 0,5% en las ventas de divisa.

A esto le sumas .25% por operacion y tenemos 1.5% por compra + venta.


----------



## kuroi (24 Oct 2013)

Que soporte y que resistencia tiene ANR ????

para ir llevando un control


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Pero por que vendéis? Si Janus hablaba de stop loss en 6,30 y esta en 6,85...
Sed fríos y buscar REWARD!!!!

Yeahhhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Vedder (24 Oct 2013)

0.25% (25$ mínimo por operación) x 2 + las comisiones de cambio de moneda...


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Pero por que vendéis? Si Janus hablaba de stop loss en 6,30 y esta en 6,85...
> Sed fríos y buscar REWARD!!!!
> 
> Yeahhhhh
> ...



ya ya......a mi es que se me ha atragantao un poco al inicio de la tarde, cuando comenzó a caer....y yo iba demasiado cargao..... ahora mejor.....a ver que pasa....


----------



## kuroi (24 Oct 2013)

podemos fiarnos de estos datos :







todos recomiendan comprar !!!!


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> 0.25% (25$ mínimo por operación) x 2 + las comisiones de cambio de moneda...



exacto, las comisiones de ING son esas, 0.25% del capital movido tanto al comprar como al vender, con un mínimo de 25 €, y además añaden un 0,50% en el tipo de cambio de moneda, tanto al comprar como al vender, o sea un 1% del tipo...lo dicho, tu te la juegas....ellos ganan.....SIEMPRE


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Que cagaprisas sois xD Comprad con un dinero que no necesiteis, y pasad de el durante unos meses...


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ya ya......a mi es que se me ha atragantao un poco al inicio de la tarde, cuando comenzó a caer....y yo iba demasiado cargao..... ahora mejor.....a ver que pasa....



Venga suerte que puede ser muy buena opción para sacarse un poco de platita extra. A la próxima pues!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 21:19 ----------




rufus dijo:


> Que cagaprisas sois xD Comprad con un dinero que no necesiteis, y pasad de el durante unos meses...



Si y no... Hay que ser estrictos con los SLs para no desangrarse...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Que cagaprisas sois xD Comprad con un dinero que no necesiteis, y pasad de el durante unos meses...















:XX:


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Venga suerte que puede ser muy buena opción para sacarse un poco de platita extra. A la próxima pues!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free
> ...



Exacto, ir viendo los stops, lo que en ing te obliga a estar pendiente...


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Exacto, ir viendo los stops, lo que en ing te obliga a estar pendiente...



hay una opción muy buena que es vender con precio limite, de esa forma si llega a lo que para ti es un buen nivel, vende automáticamente...pero eso pasa cuando va subiendo, claro....porque cuando cae tienes que estar al loro y vender a mercado...


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> hay una opción muy buena que es vender con precio limite, de esa forma si llega a lo que para ti es un buen nivel, vende automáticamente...pero eso pasa cuando va subiendo, claro....porque cuando cae tienes que estar al loro y vender a mercado...



Pero si segun el maestro va a llegar a 30 xD


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Pero si segun el maestro va a llegar a 30 xD



En ese caso le invitaré a un buen ágape...


----------



## Kid (24 Oct 2013)

Vaya tarde llevo leyendo en el teléfono.
Hasta ahora no me he puesto delante del ordenador, justo unos minutos antes del cierre de NY.
He conseguido cerrar la compra a 6,85 con un SL de 6,30.
Creo que era mejor así que no esperar a mañana y comprar a mercado.
Suerte a todos.
Salut.


----------



## rufus (24 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> En ese caso le invitaré a un buen ágape...



Porque digamos que recuperar niveles de los años anteriores, de 60 o 100, imposible no?


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Porque digamos que recuperar niveles de los años anteriores, de 60 o 100, imposible no?



Aunque lo hiciera no habría huevos a mantener durante toda la subida créeme...no es tan sencillo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## amargo (24 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Aunque lo hiciera no habría huevos a mantener durante toda la subida créeme...no es tan sencillo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




cualquiera firma aquí que llege a 20 dolares , de todas maneras a ver como esta el cambio dolar / euro, que ahí nos va a hacer pupita


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

a relajarse un poco.

[YOUTUBE]4colUrn6lhk[/YOUTUBE]

Say what?


----------



## romanrdgz (24 Oct 2013)

Joder, no me había planteado que el cambio fuese tan salvaje. Llevo unas NTI en ING y ahora miedito me da cuando las quiera vender. Y ANR las tengo en SelfBank, que para el caso parecido, porque la comisión de cambio es exactamente la misma.

Lo único que me tranquiliza un poco es pensar que como soy pobre, un 1% de poco es poco, porque para que 200$ te queden en 20€ tendrías que llevar entre 15 y 20 K, ¿no?

Debí haber huido a Interactive Brokers cuando pude


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Oct 2013)

amargo dijo:


> cualquiera firma aquí que llege a 20 dolares , de todas maneras a ver como esta el cambio dolar / euro, que ahí nos va a hacer pupita



Supongo que en caso de que salgamos perdiendo con el cambio y sea dinero que no necesitamos(para aguardar tiempos mejores o jugar con otros valores USA mientras tanto), moviendo la cartera a un broker que deje operar con USD... se podria vender en algun broker y que este no te lo cambie por EUR?


----------



## marvi (24 Oct 2013)

Si no lo he entendido mal, se apuesta por ANR como fórmula de apostar por la revalorización del carbón. Pero lo que no veo es que nadie haya dicho el motivo de que el carbón vaya a subir. El carbón es una materia muy contaminante en su conversión en energía, y se paga el coste del CO2 emitido... ¿eso va a cambiar?

Espero que alguien me ilumine con estas dudas pues veo el hilo muy interesante, y ANR parece un valor que haya hecho suelo, pero si tiene pérdidas cuantiosas y ningún cambio en las condiciones de mercado... feo, feo.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

marvi dijo:


> Si no lo he entendido mal, se apuesta por ANR como fórmula de apostar por la revalorización del carbón. Pero lo que no veo es que nadie haya dicho el motivo de que el carbón vaya a subir. El carbón es una materia muy contaminante en su conversión en energía, y se paga el coste del CO2 emitido... ¿eso va a cambiar?
> 
> Espero que alguien me ilumine con estas dudas pues veo el hilo muy interesante, y ANR parece un valor que haya hecho suelo, pero si tiene pérdidas cuantiosas y ningún cambio en las condiciones de mercado... feo, feo.



Se apuesta por una empresa que vende carbón. El resto no sé de donde sale. Poco importa que suba o no suba el carbón. Basta con que presente unos figures mejor lo previsto o sobre todo que mejore el guiadance para que explote hacia arriba. Esto funciona así.


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Oct 2013)

ACI no tiene mala pinta. La forma de la vela de hoy promete movimiento.

ANR - SL bien ajustado, sin perdidas. Mañana sera el gran dia.


----------



## mario_sg (24 Oct 2013)

Entonces, para los q no podemos meter esos 10k de interactive brokers ni se quieren apalancar qué recomendais? IG? cuales son sus comisiones?


----------



## Gimli (24 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> joder acabo de caer en que no tengo tiempo real para USA en el broker de bankinter....vaya chapuza....bueno, mientras vaya en verde todo en orden....
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



A mi me pasaba algo similar (aunque no tan bestia) con Renta4: entre la comisión de compra, de venta y la puta comisión de cambio EUR/USD que te aplicaban siempre, era una ruina. Dure poco y me pasé a IB y contentisimo oiga, con medio centimo de dollar ya cubro las comisiones, a partir de ahi todo beneficio. A parte el cambio EUR/USD, la comisión es de risa (3USD) y no tienes que volver a traer el dinero al EUR, puedes mantener los dolares en la cuenta y tradear con ellos, es una gozada. Os lo recomiendo.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Entonces, para los q no podemos meter esos 10k de interactive brokers ni se quieren apalancar qué recomendais? IG? cuales son sus comisiones?



Lo puedes ver en la web. Quizá no sean los más bajos de todos pero la plataforma es buena y merece mucho la pena salvo que hagas 4000 trades per day.


----------



## Gimli (24 Oct 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> ACI no tiene mala pinta. La forma de la vela de hoy promete movimiento.
> 
> ANR - SL bien ajustado, sin perdidas. Mañana sera el gran dia.



Es curioso este hilo. Casualmente yo entre en ACI el martes a 3,90 porque me dio una señal de compra y me he estado informando un poco sobre el tema del carbón. La cotización está en mínimos (la podeis ver en KOL) pero estos últimos dias hay algo de revuelo al respecto, se cree que puede comenzar a remontar, sobretodo con el invierno encima.

El tema es que todas las carboneras dan perdidas pero ANR, ACI, WLT y alguna otra grande publican resultados en las próximas 2 semanas. La gente esta expectante y parece que todas tiran para arriba estos dias. De todas maneras yo no me la voy a jugar, aprovecho el momentum y vendo antes de resultados para no quemarme.

En cuanto a ANR, a mi me parece que habeis entrado tarde. La veo en sobrecompra y tocando el limite superior de bollinger, una bajadita a 6.30 es más que probable, aunque si vais a largo plazo eso os da igual.


----------



## rory (24 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ING no vale para invertir a corto plazo porque las comisiones son altas. Es bueno para largo plazo porque uno se puede ahorrar las comisiones trimestrales etc....
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 20:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Vaya por delante que que soy ignorante total, pero veo que IG Markets solo opera con CFDs.


----------



## Don Pedro (24 Oct 2013)

Buenas noches a todos, acabo de terminar de leerme el hilo y parece un buen sitio para aprender algo.
Lo de invertir, me lo tengo que pensar ya que trabajo con ING y por lo que comentais no funciona muy bien.
Muy agradecido a Janus y a todos los que aportais algo.


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2013)

Yo he vendido por no tener sl sino lo hubiera dejado allí. Hoy tenía tiempo de mirarlo pero mañana no. Suerte a todos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2013)

El valor está subiendo fuera de hora......va por 6.90 $ ....bueno a ver si sigue así....:cook:


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El valor está subiendo fuera de hora......va por 6.90 $ ....bueno a ver si sigue así....:cook:




Nos vamos a volver locos con el pre, el after y su pm.....

Abora bajando a 6,85...:cook:



Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 00:29 ----------

En esta sale a 90....pero esta mas atrasada de horario....

ANR Stock Quote - Alpha Natural Resources Inc. Stock Price Today (ANR:NYSE) - MarketWatch


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nos vamos a volver locos con el pre, el after y su pm.....
> 
> Abora bajando a 6,85...:cook:
> 
> ...



¿y lo que nos entretenemos con esto?......tiene su emoción, si va subiendo claro, porque si cae ya se va la diversión....::


----------



## mario_sg (25 Oct 2013)

rory dijo:


> Vaya por delante que que soy ignorante total, pero veo que IG Markets solo opera con CFDs.



Eso me ha parecido ver a mi tb...y como tu, q vaya x delante q de esto se poco


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2013)

mejor que el nasdaq.com es esto

[YOUTUBE]iTDJYzh3HH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> mejor que el nasdaq.com es esto
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iTDJYzh3HH8[/YOUTUBE]



Se dice....se comenta.....se barrunta......::


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Oct 2013)

Tengo que esperar unos días para obtener algo de liquidez, pero en cuanto la tenga, Janus, sabes que puedes contar con mi espada!


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> mejor que el nasdaq.com es esto
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iTDJYzh3HH8[/YOUTUBE]



Se barrunta que el Nasdaq viene a burbuja a ver el precio de la cotización.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También es cierto que la escalada del euro no hace que resulte tan atractivo la inversión en USA ahora, hoy, por ejemplo, no para de escalar, acabo de verlo por 1.3807.... de todas formas ya pondré por aquí el cambio de tipo que me han hecho estos kabrones de los países majos....cuando me lo quieran dar...





El cambio Eur / $ puede ser beneficioso o perjudicial.
Si compras ahora (1,37 por ejemplo) y sigue bajando el dolar, (lo que es muy probable si siguen con la impresora) a 1,50 habrías de restarle el 10 % al precio de venta (aparte del cambio en la cotización y las comisiones, joder con ING, como se pasan)
Si, por el contrario, el dolar se revalorizara (a cp por lo menos yo creo que no, ano ser que la coalición de merkel con "sus" sociatas cambiara su politica economica) y bajara a 1,25, ganarías ese 10% adicional.


----------



## Vedder (25 Oct 2013)

Como todo lo que sube baja, el rally alcista actual del euro para inversión a medio-largo plazo puede ser incluso beneficioso... cuando baje y vendas, o no, quién sabe, o no, one more time.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2013)

pues si.....lo suyo es una buena bolita de cristal....cuantos disgustos nos evitaría.....::


----------



## Xiux (25 Oct 2013)

Buen Dia, Janus al final ayer fuera de JCP, tengo $ para jugarme unos decimos a ANR


----------



## Zekko (25 Oct 2013)

Me gustaría entrar pero tengo un problema con los brokers...

El de ING no tiene Stop Loss...

El de Interactive Brokers necesitas $10,000...

El L2 Dealer de IG Markets solamente opera con CFDs...

Los de la banca en general te matan a comisiones...

No me convence ninguno. ¿Qué recomendáis?


----------



## Topongo (25 Oct 2013)

Ing como mal menor

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buryni (25 Oct 2013)

Zekko dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar pero tengo un problema con los brokers...
> 
> El de ING no tiene Stop Loss...
> 
> ...



yo estoy igual, me gustaría cambiar de ING a cualquier otro, opero poco y por eso no me había preocupado antes, pero ING cobra demasiadas comisiones y aunque sea una operación cada mucho podría hacerlo con cualquier otro broker mejor, ¿cuales recomendaís/usais?


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

Amigos, yo ayer retomé esto que tenía olvidado, impulsado por el entusiasmo del foro. Pillé 500 títulos a 6.81, compré tarde y mal.También creo que el broker de ing es una mierda, esponjoso en su actuación, lento y caro. Pero si esto va a ir para arriba... valdrá la pena, espero.

Gracias Janus,

Lo que si me gustaría es saber si alguien conoce alguna aplicación para IOS que funcione bien, para monitorizar y alertar de cambios en la cotización de valores definidos... por aquello de que no se pueden poner SL en mercado americano en ING.

Y también alguna recomendación de broker para novato, algo online, fácil y barato que trabaje con acciones, por experimentar un poco con 3000 eurillos.

gracias y suerte a todos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Oct 2013)

Estaba pensando que ahora es importante fijarse en la evolución de EUR/DOLAR, que parece que tiene tendecia alcista y es mala para nuestras acciones americanas y tal...pero luego he dicho: que más dá si sube el dolar o baja un 5% si mis ANR se van a disparar un 400%...¿O no?


----------



## torrefacto (25 Oct 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> yo estoy igual, me gustaría cambiar de ING a cualquier otro, opero poco y por eso no me había preocupado antes, pero ING cobra demasiadas comisiones y aunque sea una operación cada mucho podría hacerlo con cualquier otro broker mejor, ¿cuales recomendaís/usais?



Usa selfbank

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 12:22 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estaba pensando que ahora es importante fijarse en la evolución de EUR/DOLAR, que parece que tiene tendecia alcista y es mala para nuestras acciones americanas y tal...pero luego he dicho: que más dá si sube el dolar o baja un 5% si mis ANR se van a disparar un 400%...¿O no?



Llevas razón, no obstante esperaría a la presentación de resultados, que si no mal recuerdo es el 31, me equivoco??

Saludos.


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

Hola

Alguien compró ayer con bankinter?

Aún no me han pasado el cargo por cuenta, pero sí me han hecho una retención.

COmpré 4.000 títulos que en dolares comisión incluida se fue a 27.134,8 dólares.

La retención en euros es de 21.583.

Eso supondría cambio en el dólar del 1,25....a todas luces erróneo, apliquemos el spread que apliquemos.

Alguien puede mirarlo??

Gracias....

ya me han jodido el viernes...es que el precio de la acción con esas cuentas me sale a 7,44 euros...no me jodais!! jeje...qué me decís?

La retención imagino será siempre mayor que el importe que me pasen por cuenta....algiuen con experiencia en esto???


----------



## Buryni (25 Oct 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Usa selfbank
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 12:22 ----------





Sería buena idea traspasar mi cartera de ING a selfbank?? hay comisiones en el traspaso?

ya tengo una cuenta pero lo tengo a 0


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> Amigos, yo ayer retomé esto que tenía olvidado, impulsado por el entusiasmo del foro. Pillé 500 títulos a 6.81, compré tarde y mal.También creo que el broker de ing es una mierda, esponjoso en su actuación, lento y caro. Pero si esto va a ir para arriba... valdrá la pena, espero.
> 
> Gracias Janus,
> 
> ...



IG Markets.


----------



## torrefacto (25 Oct 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Sería buena idea traspasar mi cartera de ING a selfbank?? hay comisiones en el traspaso?
> 
> ya tengo una cuenta pero lo tengo a 0



No hay comisión de traspaso, me he cambiado hace poco por lo mismo, las comisiones de ING son una santa burrada.


----------



## Buryni (25 Oct 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> No hay comisión de traspaso, me he cambiado hace poco por lo mismo, las comisiones de ING son una santa burrada.



Gracias torrefacto


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> IG Markets.



Gracias Janus,

He mirado esta página y parece que solo operan con CFDs

Aún me tengo que poner a estudiar, pero lo veo más complejo y arriesgado para alguien que no tiene ni idea como yo.

Algo más óptimo y barato que ING para compra - venta regular de acciones?

Vale la pena Renta4? he visto que cobran un par de euros por operación hasta 6000 euros. Hablan de SelfBank...

Busco algo para aprender, y que los 3000 eurelios me duren un poco.

Saludos


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

Selfbank a mí me va bien en general salvo alguna cagada con la plataforma que te vuelve un loco.
Nada gravísimo pero pequeños engorros. 
Eso si... ten en cuenta que igual se tiran una semana o dos para abrirte la cuenta...


----------



## Hannibal (25 Oct 2013)

Yo estoy con R4, ayer hice la operación y me han cargado 15$ de corretaje, pero de momento no me aparecen otros gastos como sí me salen en el ibex.

En cuanto a la operación ANR, como ya se ha dicho hay que tener en cuenta nuestro precio de entrada y el cambio EUR/USD. Habrá que estar atento por tanto a ambos factores, si ANR se estanca pero el cambio sigue subiendo habrá que vender lo nates posible y lo mismo al revés; aunque ANR se pusiera lateral, si la Merkel se pone a darle a la impresora cuanto más tiempo más ganaremos con el cambio


----------



## ptbrudy (25 Oct 2013)

Yo me meti esta semana, (nose porque cojones me meti), leí noticias y vi que el consumo de carbon este año aumentaria en china y dije pos compro en una empresa que se llama China Coal, y ha sido comprar yo y un bajon que da gusto. Suerte que se consumira mes carbon.


----------



## rory (25 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> Gracias Janus,
> 
> He mirado esta página y parece que solo operan con CFDs
> 
> ...



Yo también me uno a la duda que ya planteé ayer. Janus, si utilizas IG markets, ¿puedes operar sin CFDs?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Oct 2013)

Buenas. Parece que hoy nos vamos a ostiar contra la media de 200 sesiones.


----------



## Lyonsbane (25 Oct 2013)

Hoy es el día para merendarse la SMA 200... o para estamparse con ella como bien dices, si la perfora como si nada me aventuro a decir que los resultados del quarter serán mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo estoy con R4, ayer hice la operación y me han cargado 15$ de corretaje, pero de momento no me aparecen otros gastos como sí me salen en el ibex.
> 
> En cuanto a la operación ANR, como ya se ha dicho hay que tener en cuenta nuestro precio de entrada y el cambio EUR/USD. Habrá que estar atento por tanto a ambos factores, si ANR se estanca pero el cambio sigue subiendo habrá que vender lo nates posible y lo mismo al revés; aunque ANR se pusiera lateral, si la Merkel se pone a darle a la impresora cuanto más tiempo más ganaremos con el cambio



En el cambio de divisa te aplican la cotizacion +0,20% y a la hora de la venta la cotizacion -0.20%, lo malo es que viene en letra muy pequeña.

Renta 4 reconozco que esta bastante bien, lo unico que me parece exagerado es la custodia de 0,033% por mes en acciones nacionales y que cuando quieres ver detalladas todas las comisiones no las puedes ver en ningun sitio.

Veo que son muy suyos con las comisiones y solo te ponen la principal y las demas estan bastante ocultas o imposibles de encontrar, aunque sean acciones que ya hayas vendido.


----------



## Krim (25 Oct 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. Parece que hoy nos vamos a ostiar contra la media de 200 sesiones.



Es interesante que coincida con la resistencia. El estampe es una posibilidad, como bien dices, pero la otra es la superación y chupinazo.

La diferencia es que una de ellas me quita 34 céntimos por acción y la otra nos manda a beneficios del $1+


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Alguien compró ayer con bankinter?
> 
> ...




A ver si alguien me dice algo.....ienso:

Vaya mosqueo tengo.....::

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 15:44 ----------

que raro que nadie comente nada....

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR) -NYSE
*7.04 *Down 0.03(0.42%) 9:43AM EDT - Nasdaq Real Time Price


Es por el horario intensivo de los curros o que???

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 15:45 ----------

Y ahora de repente 6,84.....

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR) -NYSE
6.84 Down 0.02(0.29%) 9:44AM EDT - Nasdaq Real Time Price


No entiendo una mierda, entre esto y lo del cambio de dolares de bankinter......me retiro


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver si alguien me dice algo.....ienso:
> 
> Vaya mosqueo tengo.....::
> 
> ...




Ese 7 yo no le he visto, ahora parece que empieza a tirar hacia ahí en los 6.94


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

6,97....:Aplauso:

Vamos coñoooooo


----------



## josemi20 (25 Oct 2013)

Vais a comprar mas cuando se consolide el 7... ? o vais a aguantar con las que lleváis..?


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2013)

vamos parriba con ese carbón...


el problema es que el puto dólar no deja de caer....


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

josemi20 dijo:


> Vais a comprar mas cuando se consolide el 7... ? o vais a aguantar con las que lleváis..?



Pues yo depende del cambio que me termine de aplicar bankinter cuando me pase por cuenta las 4.000 de ayer....8:


De todas formas no vendamos la piel del oso....ienso:


----------



## Krim (25 Oct 2013)

1) Yo ya dije que metía sólo la puntita, por lo que la intención es comprar más luego según vayamos cogiendo carrerilla.

2) Para consolidar, primero hay que llegar y luego cerrar. Ahora mismo ni hemos llegado. Paciencia y no seas cagaprisas. Intentar forrarse en 4 días es una manera muy fiable de palmar la pasta.

3) No te fíes un pelo de mí en cuestiones de bolsa, y en absoluto lo digo porque hable con mala intención .


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues yo depende del cambio que me termine de aplicar bankinter cuando me pase por cuenta las 4.000 de ayer....8:
> 
> 
> De todas formas no vendamos la piel del oso....ienso:



yo también compré 4000 y me deshice de la mitad viendo el inicio de la sesión de ayer, espero por el bien de todos que me arrepienta de haberlas vendido...


----------



## RuiKi84 (25 Oct 2013)

Ya va quedando menos para los 100.000


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

josemi20 dijo:


> Vais a comprar mas cuando se consolide el 7... ? o vais a aguantar con las que lleváis..?



Si consolida los 7 cargaré más.


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Ya va quedando menos para los 100.000



)))):XX:

que mamón


----------



## rufus (25 Oct 2013)

A que le llamais consolidar los 7? A llegar a ellos y que cierre un dia por encima?

en la entrada de los 7, donde pondreis el stop?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

Consolidar: Probar el soporte varias veces con volumen. 
No confundir con consolar.


----------



## rufus (25 Oct 2013)

bajonaco a 6,74


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> A que le llamais consolidar los 7? A llegar a ellos y que cierre un dia por encima?
> 
> en la entrada de los 7, donde pondreis el stop?



en la entrada en barrena, dónde podréis el stop?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> en la entrada en barrena, dónde podréis el stop?



6,30 dijo ayer Janus si no me equivoco.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> en la entrada en barrena, dónde podréis el stop?



Yo llevo dentro tiempo, entré a 6,09 y he aguantado hasta cerca del 5,5. Voy a aguantar.


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> 6,30 dijo ayer Janus si no me equivoco.



Yo casi que prefiero dejarlo ahí hasta que empiece el frío. Digo yo que esta gente tendrá que empezar a ganar dinero en poco no?


----------



## Topongo (25 Oct 2013)

Pandoro is coming

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (25 Oct 2013)

Miedo me da el chicharro este


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> A que le llamais consolidar los 7? A llegar a ellos y que cierre un dia por encima?
> 
> en la entrada de los 7, donde pondreis el stop?



Hace unos post comentabas de dejarlo ahí sin mirarlo y esperar la subida, no puedes vivir viendo la pantalla subiendo y bajando, si confías en janus aguanta y deja de mirar la pantalla y si no confías cierra la posición y deja la pantalla.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Oct 2013)

Vamos a morir cienes de veces...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (25 Oct 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes de veces...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk



Y además en octubre , Janus es nuestro pastor

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemi20 (25 Oct 2013)

vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos :XX:

PD consolidar 7... mal asunto!


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

No miréis la cotización!! No miréis la cotización!! No mi...


----------



## rufus (25 Oct 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hace unos post comentabas de dejarlo ahí sin mirarlo y esperar la subida, no puedes vivir viendo la pantalla subiendo y bajando, si confías en janus aguanta y deja de mirar la pantalla y si no confías cierra la posición y deja la pantalla.



Y lo del stop que ing no se puede? Algo pendiente tengo que estar...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Y lo del stop que ing no se puede? Algo pendiente tengo que estar...



según entiendo, este valor es a largo plazo. Si vas a largo da igual que baje hoy 5% o 0.01%, porque dentro de un mes valdrá mas..


----------



## Topongo (25 Oct 2013)

Son bajadas sanas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> según entiendo, este valor es a largo plazo. Si vas a largo da igual que baje hoy 5% o 0.01%, porque dentro de un mes valdrá mas..



Así lo entendía yo. Además de que tratándose del sector que es, es esperable que las vacas gordas se den durante los quarters posteriores a épocas de mayor consumo energético. Salimos del verano... no sé. Hay todavía tiempo para que los inversores empiecen a apostar por esto.

Yo no pienso salirme.


----------



## rufus (25 Oct 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> según entiendo, este valor es a largo plazo. Si vas a largo da igual que baje hoy 5% o 0.01%, porque dentro de un mes valdrá mas..



Hombre ya, pero como janus hablaba del stop, por eso lo decia...


----------



## adivino (25 Oct 2013)

este hilo va a ser aun mejor que el de Codere!!!

I love this game


----------



## Releches (25 Oct 2013)

rufus dijo:


> Hombre ya, pero como janus hablaba del stop, por eso lo decia...



Yo creo que Janus trabaja "agresivamente" gana dinero operando de esa manera, lo pone en su firma. Supongo que compensa pérdidas con ganancias en otros valores que ataca con el rescate de esa liquidez. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> este hilo va a ser aun mejor que el de Codere!!!
> 
> I love this game



Eso es imposible


----------



## SPK (25 Oct 2013)

Para el hipótetico caso que hubiera desde hoy a después de presentación de resultados bajadas duras ¿sabeis si por fundamentales hay riesgos graves estilo suspensión de pagos etc?para aguantar con calma si viniera una temporada mala,vamos que no sea un pescanova ::


----------



## mfernama (25 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Son bajadas sanas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Uy eso me suena :XX:


----------



## adivino (25 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Eso es imposible



que si!!

tiene un iluminado...con un avatar fantastico!
Una cuadrilla de fieles y ciegos seguidores ( que a partir de ahora son la guardia pretoriana de Janus)
el exotismo del dolar, la bolsa americana, el horario al otro lado del charco...
y al tercer dia la mitad ya esta en perdidas, pero sin SL porque ing no lo permite...

Comienzan la operativa comprando justo antes de la resistencia mas fuerte... y rebota un 4% !!!! pero no pasa nada, Janua lo tiene todo estudiaooo...

Tengo que echar unos tokens... para pasar por aqui a menudo... a ver los pinguinos aletear chocando unos con otros... y los tibus arrasando!!

Suerte janus' warriors!


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2013)

me incorporo y abro el broker donde veo que no tengo posición en anr. Veo que el stop loss dinámico se ha ejecutado y salgo con 2 cent que dan para comisiones y unos donuts. He analizado el por qué el stop dinámico ha subido por encima del precio de entrada y veo que hoy ha marcado en 6,98 usd. Ha salido papelón y para abajo.

A buscar nuevo punto de entrada.


----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

Janus, ¿Qué distancia a mercado utilizas en tu SL dinámico?


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Janus, ¿Qué distancia a mercado utilizas en tu SL dinámico?



Depende, lo que hago es poner un stop: imagina que 30 cent por abajo.

Lo que hago es que el stop vaya subiendo a medida que sube el valor de forma que más o menos siempre está a unos 30 cents. Es una forma de ir acompañando.


----------



## Topongo (25 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> que si!!
> 
> tiene un iluminado...con un avatar fantastico!
> Una cuadrilla de fieles y ciegos seguidores ( que a partir de ahora son la guardia pretoriana de Janus)
> ...



Hombre también hay plusvalias del x2 en prisa o fcc...
Supongo que nadie se habrá metido a lo loco... sin evaluar riesgo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hazaña (25 Oct 2013)

-----------------------


----------



## John Galt 007 (25 Oct 2013)

He perdido el equivalente a un almuerzo.

Estos jodidos banksters están tendiendo alguna trampa seguro, con la complicidad de Obama.

No hay duda de que va a subir, la pregunta es cuando rompera la barrera de los 7.


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

No problem, yo soy inversor a largoinocho:



Y si no, para mis nietos....8:

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 19:47 ----------

Esperemos haya sido despioje y de aquí a los cielos....


----------



## Topongo (25 Oct 2013)

Parece que la bicha se ha recuperado aun nos cierra en verde

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Parece que la bicha se ha recuperado aun nos cierra en verde
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Mis indicadores me marcan cierre en rojo8:

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 21:24 ----------

Why You Should Avoid This Coal Miner


----------



## Krim (25 Oct 2013)

Pues que quieres que te diga, un cierre aquí no lo veo nada malo. Buen sitio para atacar la semana que viene. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2013)

estamos dentro again!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Oct 2013)

Bueno...seguimos vivos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kid (25 Oct 2013)

Me considero novato en esto de la bolsa, y mucho más con chicharros USA, y hay algo que me mosquea. Se han mencionado muchos brokers, sin embargo, de ClickTrade nadie comenta nada.
Es con el que yo opero y por lo que se ha comentado en este hilo, debería pensar que he tenido suerte. ¿Me equivoco?
La operación de ayer la hice con el único coste de 15 USD (me aplicaron el mínimo) y creo que no me aplicarán ningún otro gasto, ni siquiera la comisión de custodia. A la operación le han aplicado un cambio de 1.373, que han descontado de mi liquido en EUR.
Agradezco sinceramente vuestros comentarios.
Salut.


----------



## 1965 (25 Oct 2013)

Yo me metí en FREEPORT-MCMORAN COPPER & GOLD hace meses y ha pegado unos bandazos tremendos. Ahora le saco un 16%, pero entre comisiones y el cambio €/dolar de entonces y ahora, las plusvis no son tantas. ¿Que opinais?


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

Amiguitos anr baja en el after un 30%


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

Sube un 0,15%
Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2013)

Joder ahora sube a 6,78.... Vaya susto.....

Aqui podeis ver las ordenes a 4,74 y pone que han sido canceladas.....

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Topongo (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder ahora sube a 6,78.... Vaya susto.....
> 
> Aqui podeis ver las ordenes a 4,74 y pone que han sido canceladas.....
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com



Para ya de sembrar el terror jjjjj 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Terror el que he sentido yo... Echando cuentas.... Pierdo dos dólares por acción.... A 4.000 acciones.... Esto... Mmmmm.... En euros.... 

No me ha gustado un pelo.... Muchas veces eso es síntoma de quiebra.... Mirad ariad.... 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Terror el que he sentido yo... Echando cuentas.... Pierdo dos dólares por acción.... A 4.000 acciones.... Esto... Mmmmm.... En euros....
> 
> No me ha gustado un pelo.... Muchas veces eso es síntoma de quiebra.... Mirad ariad....
> 
> ...



Habrar que verlo en detalle..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

a ver si Janus que entiende más de esto nos dice algo

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 00:22 ----------

After Hours 
Time (ET)	After Hours 
Price	After Hours 
Share Volume
17:56 $ 6.78 High	100
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:45 $ 4.74 100 - Cancelled Trade
16:29 $ 6.77 17,969
16:14 $ 6.771 100
16:13 $ 6.77 481


Read more: Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Lyonsbane (26 Oct 2013)

Solo abrir el after hay algunas que no se han cancelado:

16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 6.73 100
16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 6.73 100
16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 6.74 100
16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 6.74 100
16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 6.75 100
16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 4.74 Low	100
16:01 $ 6.75 100


----------



## Krim (26 Oct 2013)

Por que cojones hay alternadas entre 6.74 y 4.74? No entiendo una m.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Esa es la cuestión... Quien coño vende a ese precio estando el valor donde esta.... 

Será una venta pactada entre agencias de valores? 

Para que? 

Paquetes de 100...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (26 Oct 2013)

Pero el mercado no está cerrado el finde? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (26 Oct 2013)

Que sepan hamijos que me ha estomagado los kubatas. En bme con la acción a 25 se vieron estos movimientos a 19, 80.. no se por qué. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hazaña (26 Oct 2013)

Con los decimales iguales, y sin tener ni puta idea suelto la mía, son una equivocación de un trader que empezó el finde antes que todos.


----------



## Lyonsbane (26 Oct 2013)

hazaña dijo:


> Con los decimales iguales, y sin tener ni puta idea suelto la mía, son una equivocación de un trader que empezó el finde antes que todos.



Pienso lo mismo, no le daría más vueltas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> estamos dentro again!!!!



¿a que precio has entrado janus?

yo ya he decidido tirar a largo con mis 2000 shares....pero seguiré mirando, se que no debería....pero lo haré....::


He encontrado esta info en yahoo finance, no estoy muy seguro de que signifique algo, pero que diga que se redujeron las perdidas no suena del todo mal...lo pego aquí....


*Las pérdidas de la empresa Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR - noticias) (-9.01%) se redujeron gracias a las amortizaciones y la reestructuración del gasto realizadas el año anterior, a pesar de que la demanda del carbón se ha reducido.
*

fuente: Cierre de la bolsa USA y Latinoamérica, 2013-08-02 (02/08/2013) - Yahoo Finanzas España

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 01:51 ----------

Más info donde las previsiones salen todas en verde....y es que el que no se consuela es porque no quiere....::

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Guru Stock Analysis - NASDAQ.com


Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Analyst Research - NASDAQ.com


----------



## burbujito1982 (26 Oct 2013)

Para los que no hemos entrado todavía ¿qué podemos esperar del cambio €/$?

****************************

El euro/dólar podría retroceder por debajo de los 1,30$
Redacción - Viernes, 25 de Octubre 

La Carta de la Bolsa - El euro/dólar podría retroceder por debajo de los 1,30$

John Normand, analista del mercado de divisas de JP Morgan, afirma respecto al par euro/dólar: "*Esto deja abierta la puerta a un descenso más amplio hacia 1,2681 y, posiblemente, a la unión clave en T en 1,2436, mientras que el escenario verde muestra incluso el riesgo de realizar una tercera onda clásica disminuyendo hacia su objetivo previsto en 1.2085"* .

"Para obtener un impulso bajista, sin embargo, se toma un descanso por debajo de 1.3462/52, pero la confirmación sólo se produciría a través de quiebres adicionales por debajo de 1.3347 y 1.3237/01".

*"Un decisivo cierre semanal por encima de 1.3483 y por encima de 1.3600 abriría el camino para una extensión hacia 1.3854 y 1.4009 y, posiblemente, a 1,4259".*

"En el corto plazo, estamos buscando una ruptura del rango entre 1.3711 y 1.3462/52, debido a que una ruptura daría indicios de que los toros han tomado el control o si el rally de contratendencia hacia el máximo ya ha ocupado su lugar".

*****************

Un profano como yo ve que a estas intempestivas horas (semana cerrada?) el cambio está a 1,3807, es decir camino del 1,42 ienso:

Si el euro se aprecia tanto, quizá no sea mala idea hacer algo de tiempo en la barrera ¿no? O por lo menos esperar hasta los resultados.

Y después a jugar "la combinación ganadora": "subida del valor + bajada del euro"

Un saludo a los que están dentro 

Saludos


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Para los que no hemos entrado todavía ¿qué podemos esperar del cambio €/$?
> 
> ****************************
> 
> ...




Evidentemente el cambio de moneda juega un importante papel en el trade con USA, es como una apuesta doble, hay veces que se puede cotrarrestar la subida del valor con la bajada de la moneda y te quedas igual, o subir las dos a la vez y ganar o al revés y perder, la verdad es que si ese análisis tiene razón y el dólar vuelve a remontar tanto como para situarse por encima de 0.76€ entonces las acciones en esa moneda pueden dejar buenos beneficios, sobre todo si también sube el valor, claro..... sería una perfecta conjunción, pero claro, el problema es que por mucho que nos joda no tenemos (al menos yo) ni idea de por donde va a soplar el viento, y como bien dice janus, de eso se trata, de riesgo....y a veces se gana y a veces se pierde....no queda otra que esperar y ver como se mueve todo esto....


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Ya me han liquidado en bankiinter, al final mucho menos que la retención que me aplicaron.

Cada acción me la han comprado a 4,96 euros....el precio fue de 6,77, por lo que me sale un tipo de cambio del 1,362.

EL día de la entrada si no recuerdo mal el $ estaba a 1,37-1,38....

Bueno, ahora esperemos que lo de ayer fuese un trader borracho....


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya me han liquidado en bankiinter, al final mucho menos que la retención que me aplicaron.
> 
> Cada acción me la han comprado a 4,96 euros....el precio fue de 6,77, por lo que me sale un tipo de cambio del 1,362.
> 
> ...




que si hombreeeee......que ya nos conoceremos tu yo en el concesionario de Ferrari y nos reiremos recordando estos disgustos......:XX:


----------



## BABY (26 Oct 2013)

Ufffffffff¡¡¡¡¡¡

Ya tengo el veneno corriendo por mis venas¡¡¡


----------



## Releches (26 Oct 2013)

Hola, alguien puede recomendar algún libro de dominio público, que hable de trading en general, explique bien lo de los cdfs y que sea fácil de entender para un profano?
Gracias!
Buen finde!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

En cuanto a lo de los 4,74 del after....8:

No creo en las casualidades, ni en traders borrachos ni errores de este tipo.

Algo me mosquea, no es por acojonar, pero hasta que no vea que las sesiones de ANR están dentro de lo esperado, ese 30% me suscita cierto canguelo:cook:



En cuanto a libros....echa un ojo a este, da unas buenas pinceladas sobre este mundillo


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de los 4,74 del after....8:
> 
> No creo en las casualidades, ni en traders borrachos ni errores de este tipo.
> 
> Algo me mosquea, no es por acojonar, pero hasta que no vea que las sesiones de ANR están dentro de lo esperado, ese 30% me suscita cierto canguelo:cook:



¿Y como te explicas que esos trades al 4.74 fueran cancelados todos?


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Y como te explicas que esos trades al 4.74 fueran cancelados todos?



No fueron cancelados todos.... Si vas a las horas de antes, algunos si se efectuaron, como bien indicó un compi..... 

Algunos si se ejecutaron.

Es lo que me mosquea.... A ver si alguien nos dice si es normal.... O que. 

Mientras con el canguelo hasta el lunes..... A las 15,30 todos atacados.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Releches (26 Oct 2013)

Gracias Paulistano!! Tiene buena pinta el libro, me apetece mucho leer algo sobre el tema y este parece interesante. Gracias de nuevo!

En cuanto a lo que comentas del 4.74, yo no entiendo ni donde conseguís ver eso con el mercado cerrado.

Es una orden de compra si se alcanza ese precio? Y eso que implica? Hay que dar credibilidad al conocimiento que origina ese movimiento?

Que interesante todo.... Tal vez debí meter menos ))



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Yo tampoco tengo ni idea de lo que implica el movimiento fuera de hora. 

Tal vez es una compra venta realizada por creadores de mercado... Pero no entiendo como viene reflejada en nasdaq.... Además, para llegar a ese precio hay que saltar mil stops.... Imaginaos.... Así que no te puedo decir a que se debe.... Me sacas del pueblo (ibex) y me pierdo.... Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo ni idea de lo que implica el movimiento fuera de hora.
> 
> Tal vez es una compra venta realizada por creadores de mercado... Pero no entiendo como viene reflejada en nasdaq.... Además, para llegar a ese precio hay que saltar mil stops.... Imaginaos.... Así que no te puedo decir a que se debe.... Me sacas del pueblo (ibex) y me pierdo.... Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Las ventas estaban en 6,74 por lo que creo que el 4,74 fue una cagada de algun broker, trader... algo, pero un error, que coincidan los centimos creo que ya es mucha casualidad.


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Las ventas estaban en 6,74 por lo que creo que el 4,74 fue una cagada de algun broker, trader... algo, pero un error, que coincidan los centimos creo que ya es mucha casualidad.



Nandete es que creo que los céntimos no coincidían.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 16:42 ----------

Se alternan los 75,74 y 73

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dotierr (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya me han liquidado en bankiinter, al final mucho menos que la retención que me aplicaron.
> 
> Cada acción me la han comprado a 4,96 euros....el precio fue de 6,77, por lo que me sale un tipo de cambio del 1,362.
> 
> ...



Me interesa el tema, porque yo también soy Bankinter, y para una operación que pueda hacer al año en USA no cambio de broker. 

Al final, como funciona eso del cambio de divisa? por lo que leo en su web te cobran +1%, ¿eso qué quiere decir? el 2% total en una compra-venta del capital invertido, pongamos 10k, que fueran 100x2= 200 euros ?? (dejando aparte las variaciones euro/dólar)

Y del resto supongo que te habrá costado 20 euros, más la posterior custodia del 0,05%, no?
Gracias


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Exacto.... Solo que en vez de 20 euros.... 27.... Hay que meterse con rentabilidades en mente de más del 10% para que compense.... En mi opinión. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dotierr (26 Oct 2013)

Ya, en esos estamos, buscando un x1.5 al menos 

Yo todavía no estoy dentro, el viernes me quedé sin liquidez y no pude entrar, y eso que bajó hasta la zona del 6,5, el lunes a las 15:30 entro seguro, a ver como abre, igual me la encuentro otra vez por encima del 6,8 atacando de nuevo resistencias o quizás algo más abajo, veremos...


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Habrán flipado con la avalancha de compras retails desde Hispanistan... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Oct 2013)

Yo creo que el de lo 4,74 es un forero trading que lee el hilo y que quiere reírse de nosotros....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

Serán creadores de mercado que cierran operaciones a ese precio entre ellos... Y por obligación habrán de registrarlas. 

Veremos el premarket 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Habrán flipado con la avalancha de compras retails desde Hispanistan...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



eso mismo he pensado, en usa deben de estar flipando


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Habrán flipado con la avalancha de compras retails desde Hispanistan...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Algun broker puede ver de donde proceden las compras? de ser asi pueden pillar royos al pensar que quizas tengamos informacion privilegiada y se pongan a comprar a destajo tambien


----------



## Buryni (26 Oct 2013)

No creo que las cantidades que compramos nosotros salte en ningún radar jejeje ni aun juntando nos todos cuando do hay inversores que mueven ellos solos el mercado 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (26 Oct 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> No creo que las cantidades que compramos nosotros salte en ningún radar jejeje ni aun juntando nos todos cuando do hay inversores que mueven ellos solos el mercado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Estoy seguro de que en la historia de la bolsa hay miles de anécdotas donde por cualquier tipo de creencia conspiranoica más ridicula que ésta se ha movido la bolsa. Me viene a la mente una viñeta que algún forero tenía de firma donde un broker hablaba por el móvil y decía la palabra "excel", otro broker la nombra en alto y los demás entienden "sell" y se ponen a vender. 

Si alguien conoce algún libro o web con estas anécdotas, debe ser curioso cuanto menos


----------



## Nómada65 (26 Oct 2013)

Desde luego viendo las opiniones de los foreros más duchos, me entra envidia. Envidia sana, ya que siempre saben sacar tajada a cualquier activo, ya sea Bolsa española, internacional, fondos, MP, pisos, bitcoins, Forex etcc., Me gustaría ser asi, pero creo que hace falta muchos años de experiencia. :


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Oct 2013)

Deberiamos pillar alguna penny stock de estas entre todos, hinchar el precio y cuando pegue el subidon vender.

Alguien se apuntaría a una operacion de este tipo?


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Habrán flipado con la avalancha de compras retails desde Hispanistan...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



La proxima semana presenta resultados.

Atentos a la caida de caja que publique :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La proxima semana presenta resultados.
> 
> Atentos a la caida de caja que publique :fiufiu:



El que entre aquí debe saber que la pasta que meta no debe hacerle un agujero...

Si alguien no ha dormido con el rollo del after y los 4,74....que venda el lunes..... Esto te puede bajar un 20% perfectamente.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (26 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que en la historia de la bolsa hay miles de anécdotas donde por cualquier tipo de creencia conspiranoica más ridicula que ésta se ha movido la bolsa. Me viene a la mente una viñeta que algún forero tenía de firma donde un broker hablaba por el móvil y decía la palabra "excel", otro broker la nombra en alto y los demás entienden "sell" y se ponen a vender.
> 
> Si alguien conoce algún libro o web con estas anécdotas, debe ser curioso cuanto menos



Creo que te refieres a estas que la tenía antes como firma.


----------



## Topongo (26 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La proxima semana presenta resultados.
> 
> Atentos a la caida de caja que publique :fiufiu:



Esto puede ser para bien o para mal. 
Los stops sagrados y a ver que pasa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (26 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Esto puede ser para bien o para mal.
> Los stops sagrados y a ver que pasa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Lo jodido es que los stops no funcionan after hours o en premarket y los resultados se anuncian fuera de mercado así que mejor asumir riesgos o salir.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo jodido es que los stops no funcionan after hours o en premarket y los resultados se anuncian fuera de mercado así que mejor asumir riesgos o salir.



¿tu como lo ves? me refiero a las posibilidades de ANR claro....


----------



## Robopoli (26 Oct 2013)

... Lo veo un chicharraco que desde 2010 sólo da perdidas. También es cierto que este año parece que va levantando cabeza dentro de las perdidas y quizás confirmar resultados menos malos de lo esperado pueda levantar la cotización.
Dentro de la industria del carbón hay empresas bastante más sólidas como CLD pero las posibilidades que tenga un despegue como el que pueda tener ANR son mucho menores claro...

ANR: Alpha Natural Resources Inc Top Competitors and Peers

En resumen... Que ni idea. Puede ser un valor interesante para pegar un mini-pelotazo y de hecho yo he comprado algo pero nunca sacaría pasta de un bluechip para meterme aquí. Sólo pasta ociosa que uno esté dispuesto a jugarse.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> ... Lo veo un chicharraco que desde 2010 sólo da perdidas. También es cierto que este año parece que va levantando cabeza dentro de las perdidas y quizás confirmar resultados menos malos de lo esperado pueda levantar la cotización.
> Dentro de la industria del carbón hay empresas bastante más sólidas como CLD pero las posibilidades que tenga un despegue como el que pueda tener ANR son mucho menores claro...
> 
> ANR: Alpha Natural Resources Inc Top Competitors and Peers
> ...




Gracias por la respuesta......entiendo que invertir en ANR es como apostar a un caballo no ganador pero que apunta maneras, puede pasar que de repente se lance a la victoria o que tropiece y ruede por la tierra....::


----------



## Robopoli (26 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta......entiendo que invertir en ANR es como apostar a un caballo no ganador pero que apunta maneras, puede pasar que de repente se lance a la victoria o que tropiece y ruede por la tierra....::



Así lo entiendo yo y lógicamente me inclino más a pensar lo primero. 
De todas formas aquí hay gente con bastante más callo en este tipo de valores.


----------



## Astrako (27 Oct 2013)

Ostia que bueno, un poco de alegría en el foro.

Janus Capital Group https://www.janus.com/

Y ya centrándonos en el asunto que nos ocupa (fuera bromas) ¿Qué día de esta semana que entra presenta resultados Alpha Natural Resources?

¿Qué opináis de este enlace? ANR Stock | After-Hours Trading Shows Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Lagging - TheStreet

Saludos, y gracias foreros.


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Oct 2013)

Este jueves dia 31


----------



## Topongo (27 Oct 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> Ostia que bueno, un poco de alegría en el foro.
> 
> Janus Capital Group https://www.janus.com/
> 
> ...



Mal rollo everywhere. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (27 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Mal rollo everywhere. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



a ver que pasa mañana pero miedo meda


----------



## Topongo (27 Oct 2013)

Dw momento el pre market anda en 6, 89 adi que parecía el trader borracho que comentaba Palusitano
Para borrqcho yo que he mirado pre market del viernes. .. de todas formas parece que todos los trades de -30% eatan cancelados...
Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Dw momento el pre market anda en 6, 89 adi que parecía el trader borracho que comentaba Palusitano
> Para borrqcho yo que he mirado pre market del viernes. .. de todas formas parece que todos los trades de -30% eatan cancelados...
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




VENDO!! VENDOOOO!! :8:

::

Aquí os dejo un interesante y formativo enlace para aprender más del submundo de la bolsa, al menos esa es la impresión que a mi me ha dado después de echarle un vistazo....

Tom Willians, Master The Markets Castellano Español Traducido


----------



## Robopoli (27 Oct 2013)

Hasta media hora antes de la apertura no hay premarket así que contengan el F5 ::


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hasta media hora antes de la apertura no hay premarket así que contengan el F5 ::



missed shoot :cook:

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Pre-Market Chart - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Topongo (27 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hasta media hora antes de la apertura no hay premarket así que contengan el F5 ::



Se me ha ido la olla ya he corregido. ..
Demasiado kubata esta tarde

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (27 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Dw momento el pre market anda en 6, 89 adi que parecía el trader borracho que comentaba Palusitano
> Para borrqcho yo que he mirado pre market del viernes. .. de todas formas parece que todos los trades de -30% eatan cancelados...
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No estan todos los trades cancelados, como "low" aparecen los. 4,74.

6,89.... A ver si nos ponemos rapido en un 5% arriba para ir con mas tranquilidad.....


.......y que el euro dolar se invierta:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-oct-2013 at 23:26 ----------

Asi que nos olvidamos del 6,89.....esperemos sea por envima del 7....jejeje


----------



## Robopoli (27 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Aquí pone premarket robopoli y está activo.....también es cierto que el volumen es de 2.000 que es el mismo que yo tengo, vamos lo que es una pta.mda.
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Pre-Market Chart - NASDAQ.com



Mira la fecha. Es el premarket del viernes ::


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No estan todos los trades cancelados, como "low" aparecen los. 4,74.
> 
> 6,89.... A ver si nos ponemos rapido en un 5% arriba para ir con mas tranquilidad.....
> 
> ...





Y que haga mucho frío este invierno en USA....)


----------



## Jose (27 Oct 2013)

*janus comercial de IGM?*



paulistano dijo:


> No estan todos los trades cancelados, como "low" aparecen los. 4,74.
> 
> 6,89.... A ver si nos ponemos rapido en un 5% arriba para ir con mas tranquilidad.....
> 
> ...




Al final esto va a acabar como el Rosario de la Aurora y algunos vais a tener que montar una plataforma de afectados por las anarosas (PAANR) estilo a la que ha montado la Ada Colau, pero con Janus al frente.
Yo hay cosas que no entiendo, bueno sí...la falta de experiencia y el poco criterio en general explicarían la pardillez con la que algunos operan.

Cuando Ruiz Mateos sale a cazar "invershore palilleros" para hacer flanes prometiendo un 8% y los bancos no le prestan, todo el mundo ve la trampa...claro...claro

Cuando colapsó Fórum filatélico- Afinsa, todo forero del hilo había visto a kilómetros el Ponzi finance.
Cuando bosques naturales, pescanova, fagor y service point ..bufff quiebra segura.

En cambio cuando un tío al que nadie conoce de nada y con el anonimato que brinda internet y el avatar de un pepino, recomienda comprar un valor de la bolsa americana, todo el mundo lo ve como una excelente inversión y si sale mal y pierde un 20% no culpará a nadie, y nadie deberá sentirse responsable...ya.

Joder! ... si hasta Bill Gates ha comprado FCC recomendado por Janus... Janus no puede estar equivocado.

Estoy casi seguro que la mitad de los que compran las ANR , hace 6 meses no sabían ni que existía dicha empresa ni tampoco que la compañía presenta unas cifras de negocio desastrosas. La otra mitad no tiene una plataforma o broker con tiempo real en el mercado americano, por lo que van 20 minutos ciegos sin saber que está pasando ( y aun así tendrán los santos cojones de decir que hacen day-trading)...

y de estos, un tercio tiene que copiar y pegar las noticias que van llegando en el google translator porque no entiende la misa la mitad.
Aquí , con tanto conspiranoico como hay ,más de uno se podría haber parado a pensar un momento a que el forero se dedica a calentar valores que no conoce ni su madre, la gacelada entra detrás confiada, poniendo órdenes de compra sin ton ni son y cuando va mínimamente mal, comenta en el foro que él ya se ha salido y que había que estar fuera desde hace una semana cuando alcanzó el último gallardete al alza, pero que su inversión ha ido bien porque utilizó SL y bla bla bla..

Yo solamente espero que los que le entran al trapo , lo hagan con poco dinero, justo para poder contar en el bar que son brokers de wall-street y que también aprendan la lección de operar con chicharros del otro lado del atlántico y así comprueben en sus carnes como se las gastan allí.

Sobre la compañía :
tiene tres líneas de negocio y dos de ellas antagonistas , por cada metro cúbico de gas que extrae, hace bajar el precio de la tonelada de carbón y viceversa.

1.-carbón térmico ( para centrales térmicas)
2.-gas de esquisto procedente de shale-gas
3.-carbon siderurgico para producir acero.

Ahora hablo como ingeniero industrial, no como broker: el carbón es una mierda de negocio en declive desde hace décadas en cualquier parte del mundo desarrollado.

me explico:
Si el mundo avanza.. (energéticamente hablando), se dejará de lado el carbón, porque hoy por hoy es la tecnología más sucia que existe para producir energía (SO2 y NOx) . Del shale- gas no hablemos, porque en EEUU ya ha estallado la burbuja del shale-gas hace más de dos años y las compañías ahora se enfrentan a demandas multimillonarias (que van a perder) por contaminación de acuíferos y otros problemas derivados de la utilización de soluciones que se inyectan a presión en el subsuelo y que emplean hasta 500 aditivos químicos (algunos de ellos muy tóxicos) para extraer el gas . Se ha demostrado que tecnológicamente es carísima y que produce unos daños irreparables en el medioambiente. 

La administración, ha reconocido abiertamente que relajar la normativa para favorecer la explotación del shale-gas y así reducir la dependencia energética , fue una decisión equivocada. Por lo que su única línea de negocio de futuro para esta empresa es el carbón siderúrgico para producir acero. Carbón que cualquier acerera asiática puede comprar más cerca y más barato que en EEUU.

Sobre lo de operar con un CFD en chicharros premium:

Si una acción es realizar una apuesta ( casino) un CFD es realizar una apuesta sobre una apuesta, con la liquidez que el comercializador de dicho CFD, quiera y multiplicando el riesgo.

Supongo que ya sabéis que:

1.- Que un CFD es un producto apalancado. Nadie en su sano juicio debería operar apalancado, pero mucho menos un particular. Los CFD´s se inventaron y popularizaron hace unos años para arruinar a la gente de forma más sofisticada y rápida con la milonga de que la inversión tiene unas pérdidas limitadas y unos beneficios ilimitados. La estadística ahí está y quien se dedicó al trading con CFD´s sabe que el 65% de las operaciones son perdedoras, por eso el interés en extenderlo entre el público retail. Únicamente deben emplearse como cobertura de unas carteras que el 99.99999% de nosotros no posee.
Todo el mundo entiende perfectamente que : Jugarse dinero al poker no está bien visto, pero jugarse dinero que uno no tiene es un vicio despreciable. Esta es la comparación que debe aplicarse con un CFD.

2.- Debéis saber que los CFD´s no son productos regulados en EEUU ni autorizados (chiringuito financiero) y quien piense que operar con un CFD con SL está exento del riesgo de perder una cantidad de dinero superior a la inmovilizada en cuenta ,se equivoca porque si el mercado abre con un gap se ejecuta la garantía y se contrae una deuda.

suerte con el trade.


----------



## Topongo (27 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No estan todos los trades cancelados, como "low" aparecen los. 4,74.
> 
> 6,89.... A ver si nos ponemos rapido en un 5% arriba para ir con mas tranquilidad.....
> 
> ...



Como low a las 16:01 candelado a las 16:45 ese trade el ultimo 6, 77 los 4, 74 además solo 100 acciones.


----------



## Buryni (27 Oct 2013)

Tranquilizaos un poco... Esto es una inversión a medio/largo plazo, dejar de mirar cada poco como van los valores, Usad sl y listo, sino podéis por ing vigilad pero no salgáis a menos que este a 6.30

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (27 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No estan todos los trades cancelados, como "low" aparecen los. 4,74.
> 
> 6,89.... A ver si nos ponemos rapido en un 5% arriba para ir con mas tranquilidad.....
> 
> ...



Son sólo 100 acciones a 4,74. Yo no le daría muchas vueltas. No debería tener mucho impacto en el precio de la cotización.


----------



## MarioConde (27 Oct 2013)

Bueno, aportemos un poco de análisis técnico al hilo ya que por el momento el 80% de las discusiones en el hilo están monopolizadas por nuestros amigos los brokers.

Estaría bien un análisis sectorial, de la evolución y previsiones sobre el carbón y de los índices correspondientes para juzgar, en base a la correlación del valor con los mismos, posibles acompañamientos alcistas o bajistas. Desafortunadamente mi tiempo es limitado y mis conocimientos aún más, así que me centraré en analizar solamente en valor bajo dos marcos temporales.

*Gráfico semanal*



Como podemos observar el valor consiguió romper a mediados de agosto el canal bajista que venía dibujando desde principios de año. 

La entrada fuerte de minoristas desde ese momento es palmaria como se puede ver en el Koncorde.

MACD da señal positiva y la superación de la MM de 50 sesiones nos haría confirmar en mayor medida el cambio de tendencia. (La media móvil de 200 sesiones en el gráfico semanal está a años luz, 27$, pero no olvidemos que el valor ha llegado a estar por encima de los 100$ y que está inmerso en un suelo durmiente desde mediados de 2012)

Por último, destacar que el valor se anota un +41% desde mínimos anuales en parte gracias al buen comportamiento de la cotización en la última semana.

*Gráfico diario*




Muy importante la cercanía a la MM de 200 sesiones.

Día 23 fuerte entrada de minoristas y volumen de negociación no visto desde hacía 4 meses. ¿Tuvo algo que ver la recomendación de Janus y la masiva incorporación de foreros? Eso lo dejo para el subforo de conspiraciones.

Importante incorporación, aunque algo débil, de manos fuertes. No entraban en el valor con esta intensidad desde mediados de 2012.

El RSI se acerca a niveles de sobrecompra pero como parece que pudiera existir cierta fortaleza en el valor lo obviamos en parte puesto que pierde objetividad.

Aquí os dejo un análisis bullish de principios de octubre sobre ANR para el que tenga tiempo, ganas y conocimientos de inglés.

Yo por el momento me mantengo al margen hasta ver superada la MM de 200 sesiones en el gráfico diario y con objetivo a corto plazo hasta consolidar tendencia alcista.

Buena suerte a todos los que estéis dentro.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Oct 2013)

Vaya!! gracias por el post bien currado Jose, se ve que dominas el tema, yo la verdad es que para nada, solo es un hobby.....es cierto que has sido algo duro con los que somos profanos en el tema, aunque tampoco lo veo demasiado mal, prefiero a la gente que habla claro aunque duela, que a los que sonríen y te apuñalan por la espalda, pero entiende tu también que todos no vamos a ser expertos en todo y que nadie nace sabiendo.

Ninguno de nosotros va a montar una plataforma al estilo ada colau, o de los engañados por las preferentes, yo estoy convencido de que todos los que hemos entrado a "jugar" con ese valor aceptaremos las posibles perdidas que conlleve el trade, sin recriminarle nada a ese desconocido con el pepino en la mano, ha sido nuestra decisión y nos responsabilizamos por ella, y de paso nos divertimos en este hilo, divagando con el asunto.... pero lo dicho.... gracias por preocuparte y por aconsejarnos, espero que no dejes de hacerlo.....


----------



## Robopoli (27 Oct 2013)

Coal - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
Enlace de interés para quien tenga interés en datos sobre la industria.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 00:04 ----------

Estoy viendo los datos de la web y parece que la producción de carbón ha subido ligeramente este trimestre respecto a 2012. Si a esto le sumamos que han mejorado la estructura de costes los resultados deberían mejorar bastante respecto el año pasado.
No se sí justificará la subida que algunos esperan pero es posible que se noté en la cotización.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2013)

no se confíen de la serie de precios. Es un valor nervioso que se mueve ampliamente aún conservando el momento de fondo (esperamos subidas). Aquí los fakes son caros y por eso es de obligado cumplimiento los stops.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Con el cambio de hora hoy arrancamos una hora antes la sesión, no?


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

En breve el premarket!
Comienza el carrusel deportivo...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Anr $6.71* -0.06 -0.89%


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

Me da a mi que habrá que esperar a la publicación de resultados del jueves, para bien o para mal...

al menos parece que el dólar está cooperando algo....

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 14:20 ----------

Una de tantas cosas que no acabo de entender es ese pequeño volumen del premarket...¿en serio se trata de tan solo 1400 acciones las que han hecho bajar el precio? si alguien lo puede aclarar se agradecería.....


----------



## Lyonsbane (28 Oct 2013)

El precio tanto en premarket como en after hours no tiene porqué tener relación directa con lo que pase con la sesión normal, aunque sí que suele ser muy indicativo de lo que va a pasar en el caso de haber un volumen considerable.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

Lyonsbane dijo:


> El precio tanto en premarket como en after hours no tiene porqué tener relación directa con lo que pase con la sesión normal, aunque sí que suele ser muy indicativo de lo que va a pasar en el caso de haber un volumen considerable.



a eso me refiero, no creo que un volumen de 1.476 acciones sea en absoluto "considerable" de hecho me parece ridículo, yo por ejemplo tengo 2.000. o sea que no se hasta que punto ese factor tiene mucha credibilidad...


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> a eso me refiero, no creo que un volumen de 1.476 acciones sea en absoluto "considerable" de hecho me parece ridículo, yo por ejemplo tengo 2.000. o sea que no se hasta que punto ese factor tiene mucha credibilidad...



Y lo que nos entretemos...


----------



## Lyonsbane (28 Oct 2013)

Segundo asalto a la sma200??


----------



## rufus (28 Oct 2013)

6,87. A ver si consolidamos los 7 hoy


----------



## Hannibal (28 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Y lo que nos entretemos...



Lo que se ve es que os aburris mucho. jamás he visto yo comentar nada en el foro del ibex del pre o aftermarket; no aporta nada de información al valor porque no sirve para el análisis técnico y mucho menos el fundamental.

Sin querer faltar a nadie, creo que en este hilo se han metido muchas personas que tienen un desconocimiento más que importante del funcionamiento de los mercados. Se puede estar vigilando el valor sin descanso cuando se hacen movimientos intradia; para una operación de semanas o incluso meses como la que se pretende hacer aquí, comentar el premarket o si un tio había dado una orden de compra en el after market por 2500 dólares es un sinsentido; ni siquiera es de novatos... es de absolutos legos en la materia. Y yo no soy ni me considero ningún experto.

Se lo dije a Janus en el otro hilo y lo repito aquí; creo que cometió un error garrafal al abrir este hilo, porque queda claro por los hilos de depeche, por decir alguien al azar, que en este subforo hay mucha gente empezando en este mundo pero sin haberse informado ni lo más mínimo, y así piensan ganar dinero, sólo atendiendo a lo que diga el gurú de turno sin saber cuando entrar ni cuando salir, o sin analizar si la empresa tiene una deuda asumible o no.

En resumen, a los que no tengan ni idea de esto, compraos algunos libros, leed, haced operaciones de prueba sin dinero real, y después hablamos.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2013)

Para los resultados de Julio lo que el valor hizo fue bajar con fuerza previamente y con los resultados, desastrosos, se puso a subir.

Esta vez lo que está haciendo es subir, aunque sin tener una fuerza importante, previamente a los resultados. Esperemos que no sean tan malos o que si lo son por lo menos el mercado lo interprete de forma "mejores que".

Voy a pensar qué hago.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a pensar qué hago.



Creo que no hay mucho que pensar. Los que no sepan interpretar una gráfico ni sepan lo que es una media móvil, lo mejor que pueden hacer es vender con las menores pérdidas posibles. A los demás, no nos hace falta que nos recomiendes vender o piramidar o acumular más; otra cosa es que comentemos por aqui la evolución y las perspectivas.


----------



## ferro1870 (28 Oct 2013)

Acabo de salirme de ANR a 6,74 para no perder dinero con las comisiones. He leído la información de la posiciones cortas y sino me equivoco, están ahora en 24,61 y prefiero esperar a ver los resultados ya que me han corneado con Amd en este ultimo trimestre y tengo todavía las heridas muy tiernas como para asumir más riesgos. De todas maneras quiero agradecer a Janus su aporte y ojalá me equivoque y la acción termine por romper los 7. 
La información la he sacado de FINVIZ.com que creo que es un sitio el que podemos encontrar muchos buenos informes sobre empresas del mercado americano.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Desde luego que la velita que lleva hoy tiene una pinta fea fea pero yo voy a dejar trabajar al stop a 6,30 y que sea lo que el gran superior quiera.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (28 Oct 2013)

Esta juguetona en $6,5... No ha dejado un stop loss en pie ::


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Esta juguetona en $6,5... No ha dejado un stop loss en pie ::



El viernes o jueves hizo algo muy parecido a lo de hoy, bajar bastante y acabar recuperando... a ver como sigue la cosa...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para los resultados de Julio lo que el valor hizo fue bajar con fuerza previamente y con los resultados, desastrosos, se puso a subir.
> 
> Esta vez lo que está haciendo es subir, aunque sin tener una fuerza importante, previamente a los resultados. Esperemos que no sean tan malos o que si lo son por lo menos el mercado lo interprete de forma "mejores que".
> 
> Voy a pensar qué hago.



El dia de los resultados del 2T estaba dentro y creo recordar que me pusieron el ojete como bebedero de patos :: 

Estas cosas no se olvidan facilmente :´(

Luego es verdad que dos o tres días más tarde recuperó todo lo perdido, pero hicimos los mínimo del año por esas fechas. 4,79 $.


----------



## itaka (28 Oct 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> El dia de los resultados del 2T estaba dentro y creo recordar que me pusieron el ojete como bebedero de patos ::
> 
> Estas cosas no se olvidan facilmente :´(
> 
> Luego es verdad que dos o tres días más tarde recuperó todo lo perdido, pero hicimos los mínimo del año por esas fechas. 4,79 $.




el ojete ya nos lo están empezando a poner, pero bueno para uno no es la primera vez ya y duele un poco menos.


----------



## Krim (28 Oct 2013)

Esto pinta mal, pero bueno, el stop está donde está...Quizás tenía que haber cubierto antes, pero como ha dado tanto bandazo, me parecía un poco demencial. Bueno, en fin, que es el primer asalto.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (28 Oct 2013)

El destino de un inversor lo marca su estómago , no su cerebro ::

Edito: Parece que se está embalando sin frenos...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Mira que sois agonías... otro rebotillo en 6,45 y arriba como la espuma ::::


----------



## kuroi (28 Oct 2013)

yo me salí a 6,64 

a la espera de volver a entrar.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Fecha	Apertura	Máximo	Mínimo	Cerrar	Volumen	Ajustes de Cierre*
25 de oct de 2013	6,89	6,98	6,52	6,77	12.822.700	6,77
24 de oct de 2013	6,50	6,90	6,50	6,86	18.425.300	6,86
Esto hizo jueves y viernes...
Yo saldré si baja de 6,4x...


----------



## Releches (28 Oct 2013)

Esta gente arroja los resultados de su Q3 el próximo jueves. Se trata de esperar a eso no? y hundirse o celebrarlo! hay algún motivo para que esto haga algo interesante arriba o abajo durante estas jornadas previas?

Tengo la impresión que mucha gente mira a ANR. La web a veces da error interno 500.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> Esta gente arroja los resultados de su Q3 el próximo jueves. Se trata de esperar a eso no? y hundirse o celebrarlo! hay algún motivo para que esto haga algo interesante arriba o abajo durante estas jornadas previas?
> 
> Tengo la impresión que mucha gente mira a ANR. La web a veces da error interno 500.



Si te parece poco intresante un -4% hoy ::


----------



## Releches (28 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si te parece poco intresante un -4% hoy ::



Sospecho que se seguirá hundiendo hasta el jueves, hace una semana costaba un dolar menos, me refiero a que con tanta incertidumbre, este baile era esperado. El jueves deberían decir que las cosas no van tan mal como esperaban y si son medio-listos darán un mensaje optimista. Entonces es cuando yo esperaría algo "interesante".

A ver, no tengo ni puta idea de esto, solo hago uso de mi sentido común.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> Sospecho que se seguirá hundiendo hasta el jueves, hace una semana costaba un dolar menos, me refiero a que con tanta incertidumbre, este baile era esperado. El jueves deberían decir que las cosas no van tan mal como esperaban y si son medio-listos darán un mensaje optimista. Entonces es cuando yo esperaría algo "interesante".
> 
> A ver, no tengo ni puta idea de esto, solo hago uso de mi sentido común.



Pues si cree que se va a hundir hasta el jueves y el jueves parriba pues está claro que hacer...
Yo solo se que si baja de tal punto me piro, mirando el tema no las tengo todas conmigo, como casi ninguno, hemos evaluado riesgo/rentabilidad/fe y estamos dentro, algunos ...


----------



## Releches (28 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues si cree que se va a hundir hasta el jueves y el jueves parriba pues está claro que hacer...
> Yo solo se que si baja de tal punto me piro, mirando el tema no las tengo todas conmigo, como casi ninguno, hemos evaluado riesgo/rentabilidad/fe y estamos dentro, algunos ...



Yo como no tengo ni idea, ni soy inversor, ni necesito los 2500 pavos, lo dejo ahí hasta que suba, este año, o el que viene.

Lo único que me jodería es que estos tios se hundieran ienso:

Osea, que quebraran del todo.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> Yo como no tengo ni idea, ni soy inversor, ni necesito los 2500 pavos, lo dejo ahí hasta que suba, este año, o el que viene.
> 
> Lo único que me jodería es que estos tios se hundieran ienso:
> 
> Osea, que quebraran del todo.



O que la accion pase a valer 1$ casos tiene para aburrir...


----------



## Releches (28 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> O que la accion pase a valer 1$ casos tiene para aburrir...



Si, al final va a ser verdad que no debí salirme de la guardería y gastarme la pasta en lumis, como me hubieran recomendado alli


----------



## Krim (28 Oct 2013)

Hala, sacado a 6,44. Esperemos que no sea el mínimo antes de dispararse XD.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Fuera de anr -320€ 6.46
iba con 6000€ un -5% despues de comisiones...


----------



## hazaña (28 Oct 2013)

Pues si todos salís creo que entrare yo.


----------



## Releches (28 Oct 2013)

Lo siento chicos, vaya mierda. yo seguiré!


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Ná... yo sigo pero no doy dos duros porque no me salte hoy el stop a 6,30...
En fin en otro momento será...


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2013)

yo sigo dentro


----------



## Kid (28 Oct 2013)

Yo también creo que con esta aceleración en caída, salta mi SL de 6,30$ antes de que cierre NY.
Y sería una lástima, pues pintaba muy bien.
Salut


----------



## Krim (28 Oct 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Yo también creo que con esta aceleración en caída, salta mi SL de 6,30$ antes de que cierre NY.
> Y sería una lástima, pues pintaba muy bien.
> Salut



Sí, la semana pasada hizo muy buenas maneras, pero mira...los 7€ son potentes, y los osos no van a salir de la cueva así como así.

Pero vamos, insisto, esto es el primer asalto, y además yo por lo menos, iba muy ligero.


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2013)

a ver si aguanta los 42


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Oct 2013)

Yo sigo dentro. De momento, no tengo ninguna prisa. Las he tenido a 5,50. Espero que frene su caída porque, aunque quiero aguantar, siempre duele ver un valor en pérdidas.


----------



## rufus (28 Oct 2013)

Fuera sin perdidas hace horas. Me dan miedito estes.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro. De momento, no tengo ninguna prisa. Las he tenido a 5,50. Espero que frene su caída porque, aunque quiero aguantar, siempre duele ver un valor en pérdidas.



yo también las quiero aguantar bastante. De momento roza los 6,50 de nuevo. Quizá fue hasta buen momento para piramidar cuando bajó de 6,4, aunque siendo mi primera aventura fuera del HVEI no quería arriesgar más del riesgo que ya supone.

Por cierto, no sé por qué mi broker y muchas otras webs ofrecen el valor con retraso cuando en Yahoo sale en RT: ANR: Resumen para Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> yo también las quiero aguantar bastante. De momento roza los 6,50 de nuevo. Quizá fue hasta buen momento para piramidar cuando bajó de 6,4, aunque siendo mi primera aventura fuera del HVEI no quería arriesgar más del riesgo que ya supone.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé por qué mi broker y muchas otras webs ofrecen el valor con retraso cuando en Yahoo sale en RT: ANR: Resumen para Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c- Yahoo! Finanzas



También las ofrece Google finance. Lo de nuestros brokers es castucismo en estado puro.

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3AANR&ei=c5puUvjpI4qrwAPHWA


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet, he abierto las dos a la vez y parece que va yahoo más adelantada....un minutejo.

a ver si sube, coño!!


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> También las ofrece Google finance. Lo de nuestros brokers es castucismo en estado puro.
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:ANR&ei=c5puUvjpI4qrwAPHWA



Los nuestros y el de nuestros amigos naranjas que por no tener no tiene ni stop.
Ha sido una de las razones para salirme, no poder estar todo el dia pendiente. 
Si vuelvo lo haré en selfbank u algun otro. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tio Masclet, he abierto las dos a la vez y parece que va yahoo más adelantada....un minutejo.
> 
> a ver si sube, coño!!



En mi opinión hemos hecho una apuesta. También creo que hay que tener paciencia con valores como éste. La idea es pillar una buena onda alcista y trincar un puñado.


----------



## ruixat (28 Oct 2013)

Yo he entrado a 6,40

De momento, un rebotillo minúsculo.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Los nuestros y el de nuestros amigos naranjas que por no tener no tiene ni stop.
> Ha sido una de las razones para salirme, no poder estar todo el dia pendiente.
> Si vuelvo lo haré en selfbank u algun otro. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Si te sirve de consuelo renta4 tiene 2 tipos de stop profit pero ninguno de stop loss ::

pero como dije por ahi, hay que tener la cabeza fria. Mientras no se vaya a la quiebra o pase algo gordo, no hay que entrar en pánico y vender porque baja un 5%; ese seguramente sea el minimo del dia como así ha sido. De momento, claro ::


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> En mi opinión hemos hecho una apuesta. También creo que hay que tener paciencia con valores como éste. La idea es pillar una buena onda alcista y trincar un puñado.



Apuesta con stops... no se olvide

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Oct 2013)

Yo continuo dentro - pq ING no me deja hacer SL en América :: -, lo de hoy parece un sano despioje que dejará solamente a una exclusiva élite chicharrera dentro del valor.8:


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Apuesta con stops... no se olvide
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Buen rebote a ver si teneis suerte

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lyonsbane (28 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo renta4 tiene 2 tipos de stop profit pero ninguno de stop loss ::
> 
> pero como dije por ahi, hay que tener la cabeza fria. Mientras no se vaya a la quiebra o pase algo gordo, no hay que entrar en pánico y vender porque baja un 5%; ese seguramente sea el minimo del dia como así ha sido. De momento, claro ::



Cómo que no tiene stop loss? Lo que no tiene son stops dinámicos para bolsas extranjeras pero stop loss para todas.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2013)

stop loss barrido.


----------



## itaka (28 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> stop loss barrido.



no era en 6.30?


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> stop loss barrido.



macho....¿cual fue tu estudio de este chicharro para llegar a la conclusión de que iba a quintuplicar su valor?....

bueno al menos no nos has recomendado "patriot coal" que está perdiendo casi un 30% hoy, el resto de carboneras están casi todas en verde y eso me mosquea...


https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS%3APCXCQ&ei=7qduUvCkLaWkwAOPaQ


----------



## adivino (28 Oct 2013)

Meanwhile somewhere in Usa...

))):XX::XX:


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Oct 2013)

Entrar en anr unos días antes de que presenté resultados es buscar emociones fuertes. Suerte a los que estén dentro.


----------



## ruixat (28 Oct 2013)

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/oYoEbA2_4Kg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/oYoEbA2_4Kg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Hannibal (28 Oct 2013)

Lyonsbane dijo:


> Cómo que no tiene stop loss? Lo que no tiene son stops dinámicos para bolsas extranjeras pero stop loss para todas.



Pues yo no veo el botón de sl que si me sale en la bolsa nacional

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2013)

Serán lloronas... a ver, ANR se ha encontrado en la subida la M200 y de momento lo único que está haciendo es un pequeño pullback y ni siquiera demasiado fuerte. Sería espectacular que se la superara a toda mecha y al primer intento, teniendo en cuenta que no la huele desde Abril.

De momento, no pasa nada, el Stop en 6,30 sigue sin ser malo. Yo el mío lo dejo en 6,15.

Sólo es mi opinión...


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Oct 2013)

Seguimos dentro. Esta zorra tiene muy buena pinta a pesar de lo de hoy.

Manu_alcala
"Hold the line"


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2013)

Tienen una buena traca de cortos


http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/anr/short-interest

Y solo tienen 220 mill de acciones, un 24% del capital esta en corto. Prepararos para cuando toque recomprar.Creo que las manos fuertes van a intentar hacer cundir el pánico para poder recomprar barato.

Mirar lo que paso en Nokia


http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/nok/short-interest

Con 3700 mill de acciones


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> macho....¿cual fue tu estudio de este chicharro para llegar a la conclusión de que iba a quintuplicar su valor?....
> 
> bueno al menos no nos has recomendado "patriot coal" que está perdiendo casi un 30% hoy, el resto de carboneras están casi todas en verde y eso me mosquea...
> 
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> Tienen una buena traca de cortos
> 
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com
> ...



Pues si esto sigue subiendo, los que van a entrar en pánico serán ellos.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2013)

atman dijo:


> Serán lloronas... a ver, ANR se ha encontrado en la subida la M200 y de momento lo único que está haciendo es un pequeño pullback y ni siquiera demasiado fuerte. Sería espectacular que se la superara a toda mecha y al primer intento, teniendo en cuenta que no la huele desde Abril.
> 
> De momento, no pasa nada, el Stop en 6,30 sigue sin ser malo. Yo el mío lo dejo en 6,15.
> 
> Sólo es mi opinión...



Van a tener que aflojar la cartera para recomprar

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 19:46 ----------




Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pues si esto sigue subiendo, los que van a entrar en pánico serán ellos.



Con un 24% creo que pueden hacer lo que les de la gana.Mirar el otro día , en tan solo un segundo hicieron que perdiese un 30% para posteriormente recuperarlo.El que este dentro que tenga bien claro que va a blandir sus espadas contra leones de primer nivel. Como jugueis a esta partida con stop loss bien ceñidos os van a dar hasta en el dni.


----------



## Tono (28 Oct 2013)

...................


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Oct 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Van a tener que aflojar la cartera para recomprar
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> ...



De momento ya se han follao la mitad de lo que entró el otro día desde hispanistan ::


----------



## Lyonsbane (28 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo no veo el botón de sl que si me sale en la bolsa nacional
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Tienes que darle a vender, y ahi verás las dos opciones de stop loss:


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que se ve es que os aburris mucho. jamás he visto yo comentar nada en el foro del ibex del pre o aftermarket; no aporta nada de información al valor porque no sirve para el análisis técnico y mucho menos el fundamental.
> 
> Sin querer faltar a nadie, creo que en este hilo se han metido muchas personas que tienen un desconocimiento más que importante del funcionamiento de los mercados. Se puede estar vigilando el valor sin descanso cuando se hacen movimientos intradia; para una operación de semanas o incluso meses como la que se pretende hacer aquí, comentar el premarket o si un tio había dado una orden de compra en el after market por 2500 dólares es un sinsentido; ni siquiera es de novatos... es de absolutos legos en la materia. Y yo no soy ni me considero ningún experto.
> 
> ...





Lyonsbane dijo:


> Tienes que darle a vender, y ahi verás las dos opciones de stop loss:




¿¿ves hannibal??.......nadie nace sabiendo......


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Oct 2013)

A este paso se llamará el hilo de como perder 100000 euros en bolsa especulando con los chicharros USanos. :XX:


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2013)

Hoygan, con lo del cambio horario... A que hora nos cierra esto... 21 o 21,30?

Gracias.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿¿ves hannibal??.......nadie nace sabiendo......



Joder macho, ni queriendo te sale la respuesta tan bien )


----------



## Lyonsbane (28 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan, con lo del cambio horario... A que hora nos cierra esto... 21 o 21,30?
> 
> Gracias....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



A las 21h.


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan, con lo del cambio horario... A que hora nos cierra esto... 21 o 21,30?
> 
> Gracias....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



El horario habitual de Wall Street es de 15:30 (hora española) a 22:00h.
Pero como sabes, en Europa ya hemos cambiado al horario de invierno, atrasando una hora, sin embargo en EE.UU. realizarán este cambio este próximo fin de semana, por lo que tenemos un desfase de una hora más. 
Esta semana Wall Street abre de 14:30 a 21:00h y a partir del lunes vuelve a su horario habitual.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2013)

En este hilo se masca la tragedia.

Pardillos gaceléridos entrando en un mierda-chicharro usano como quién compra unas bbvas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

En este hilo váis a aprender lo que es la beta de un valor.

Acertando la dirección, algunos van a perder hasta la camisa o inversores a largo.

Alguna vez le he comentado a Janus el error de recomendar chicharrones usanos porque los GAPs son verdaderos ..... y lo que eso significa ::::::. Buscad ARIAD ...

Los resultados de esta semana son una lotería y la reacción va a ser blanco o negro. La clave va a estar en la cantidad de caja destruida porque señores, ANR está consumiendo caja ante un negocio inviable a día de hoy. O peta la burbuja del fracking o en 3 años ANR será una empresa más acogida a la bancarrota usana.

Suerte a los valientes.


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En este hilo se masca la tragedia.
> 
> Pardillos gaceléridos entrando en un mierda-chicharro usano como quién compra unas bbvas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Bertok no acojones al personal que la empresa no va a quebrar, por lo menos este año::. Yo más allá de movimientos como el del año pasado, por cierre de cortos, estacionalidad...lo de anr no lo veo.


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2013)

Vamos a acabar como el rosario de la Aurora.

En mi soledad chicharril he metido otros 4.000 títulos a 6,40.

No los he cantado porque soy muy vergonzoso:fiufiu:

Estando esto a 6,57 a las 20:57 he dado orden de venta a mercado y no se ha ejecutado:ouch:

No sé qué coño ha pasado que me aparecía todo el rato títulos 8.000....disponibles 4.000....pero no se me vendían la mitad de los 8.000::


Acabo de dar a actualizar y qué me aparece???

"SERVICIO TEMPORALMENTE NO DISPONIBLE. POR FAVOR, INTENTELO MAS TARDE"

Mañana tenemos fiesta en la apertura8:


A ver si no se actualizaba por la polla esa del tiempo real en bankinter..espero conectarme y que se hayan vendido....de lo contrario me veo teniendo una bonita pesadilla con Pandoro y sus primos adolescentes empachados a viagra:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> no era en 6.30?



En la primera entrada sí pero lo puse dinámico y se fue más arriba. Ahí hubo un poquito de reward.

En la siguiente entrada lo puse en 6,55 y se lo ha pulido. Estamos fuera.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 21:12 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> macho....¿cual fue tu estudio de este chicharro para llegar a la conclusión de que iba a quintuplicar su valor?....
> 
> bueno al menos no nos has recomendado "patriot coal" que está perdiendo casi un 30% hoy, el resto de carboneras están casi todas en verde y eso me mosquea...
> 
> ...



PCX está en concurso de acreedores (chapter 11). Siempre he dicho que se necesita que se superen los 7 USD y se consoliden. Lo previo a ese nivel es posición y trading de más corto plazo.

No piensen que se va a multiplicar en dos días y mucho menos que es algo que va a suceder desde los niveles actuales. Para eso, están los stop losses los cuales bien puestos hacen un trabajo magnífico.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

También va a ser un buen hilo para sádicos que disfrutan viendo como los demás lo pasan mal...porque claro.... si los demás pierden y yo no......pues se demuestra lo enormemente listo que yo soy.......imagino que algunos de vosotros estaréis forrados de lo bien que domináis este mundo de la bolsa....

ya me están empezando a tocar los huevos todos esos que entran en plan condescendiente al hilo....si no tenéis nada mejor que aportar, mejor os ahorráis vuestras calificaciones a los que, para bien o para mal, hemos entrao en este valor, de lo contrario os exponéis a que el reparto de calificaciones se haga para los dos lados, no se si me explico....


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2013)

Iniciado por Hannibal Ver Mensaje
Lo que se ve es que os aburris mucho. jamás he visto yo comentar nada en el foro del ibex del pre o aftermarket; no aporta nada de información al valor porque no sirve para el análisis técnico y mucho menos el fundamental.

Sin querer faltar a nadie, creo que en este hilo se han metido muchas personas que tienen un desconocimiento más que importante del funcionamiento de los mercados. Se puede estar vigilando el valor sin descanso cuando se hacen movimientos intradia; para una operación de semanas o incluso meses como la que se pretende hacer aquí, comentar el premarket o si un tio había dado una orden de compra en el after market por 2500 dólares es un sinsentido; ni siquiera es de novatos... es de absolutos legos en la materia. Y yo no soy ni me considero ningún experto.

Se lo dije a Janus en el otro hilo y lo repito aquí; creo que cometió un error garrafal al abrir este hilo, porque queda claro por los hilos de depeche, por decir alguien al azar, que en este subforo hay mucha gente empezando en este mundo pero sin haberse informado ni lo más mínimo, y así piensan ganar dinero, sólo atendiendo a lo que diga el gurú de turno sin saber cuando entrar ni cuando salir, o sin analizar si la empresa tiene una deuda asumible o no.

En resumen, a los que no tengan ni idea de esto, compraos algunos libros, leed, haced operaciones de prueba sin dinero real, y después hablamos.

Iniciado por Lyonsbane Ver Mensaje
Tienes que darle a vender, y ahi verás las dos opciones de stop loss:

Click para ampliar



¿¿ves hannibal??.......nadie nace sabiendo......












Este hilo es para inversores que se saben manejar con el stop loss. No es un one shot. Servidor ha entrado y salido dos veces en la última semana. Y POR CIERTO, EN LA ÚLTIMA ME HAN ENCULADO UN 4% APROXIMADAMENTE. Por si alguno piensa que aquí se gana siempre. Y el que no vende cuando hay que vender, se puede encontrar con un -29% y el añadido coste de oportunidad del dinero retenido.

Quién piense que es meter y esperar, no lo ha cogido bien aún.


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Iniciado por Hannibal Ver Mensaje
> Lo que se ve es que os aburris mucho. jamás he visto yo comentar nada en el foro del ibex del pre o aftermarket; no aporta nada de información al valor porque no sirve para el análisis técnico y mucho menos el fundamental.
> 
> Sin querer faltar a nadie, creo que en este hilo se han metido muchas personas que tienen un desconocimiento más que importante del funcionamiento de los mercados. Se puede estar vigilando el valor sin descanso cuando se hacen movimientos intradia; para una operación de semanas o incluso meses como la que se pretende hacer aquí, comentar el premarket o si un tio había dado una orden de compra en el after market por 2500 dólares es un sinsentido; ni siquiera es de novatos... es de absolutos legos en la materia. Y yo no soy ni me considero ningún experto.
> ...



Despues de leer este post, se me vienen a la cabeza unos 15 o 20 nicks de foreros a los que les has roto el corazon ::.


----------



## robergarc (28 Oct 2013)

Recapitulemos, porque ya se había dicho antes de todo esto. Por pasos:

1. Janus recomienda entrar en una compañía americana en la que la gran mayoría de foreros de aquí -yo incluido- ni siquiera conocían su existencia, de un sector, además, poco conocido en España y que en el IBEX -donde la mayoría se mueven- no se estila. Sus fundamentales son dantescos y, para más riesgo, presenta atroces resultados esta semana. 

2. Janus recomienda dos entradas, una en 6.65 y otra, después del pullback más o menos amplio, a partir de 7, si tal resistencia se supera con volumen y se consolida de idéntico modo. A la vez, establece un SL en 6.30 -previendo el retorno a soporte- y un SP dinámico. Lo hace él que puede, pues opera en IB y, si no recuerda mal, con CFD's, por lo que el riesgo divisa lo tiene controlado.

3. Hordas de foreros ávidos de ganarse unos duros -como todos, a qué engañarse- y sin más herramienta que el broker (sic) de ING siguen al gran maese en la faena. Pero, claro, él entró a 6.65 en un trade de apertura de largo, en un día alcista -el último antes del retorno- hasta tocar resistencia, y con un SP dinámico. Los demás, entre que vieron el mensaje, abrieron el broker y se ciscaron en la madre del delay de ING, entraron de 6.75 hacia arriba. Muy cerca, demasiado, de la resistencia y del punto de giro. Sin SL, además, lo que obliga a estar el tiempo que la mayoría no tenemos delante del puñetero ordenador y, tente mientras cobro, operando con un retraso de veinte minutejos. Del stop profit dinámico, para qué hablar. Y con un dolar en caída libre. 

La orgía pandoriana, vaya.

4. A maese Janus su SP le echa con un dinerillo en la saca, como era previsible. No demasiada rentabilidad bruta, pero pocas comisiones, sin merma por cambio de divisa y con un importe alto, ya se puede ir de cenas y de señoritas de moral horizontal unos cuantos días con las plusvis del asunto. El resto de foreros, cuando ven que de esta no se rompe resistencia -lo anómalo hubiera sido que la hubiera roto- y la cotización se va para abajo a buscar un soporte y un SL que ellos no tienen, le dan -y con lógica- al botón del pánico. ¿Resultado? Entre 300 y 500 euros -según posibles- por cabeza. No un gran quebranto, pero un dispendio tonto y, lo que es peor, previsible -aquí lo puse yo, que pensé en entrar al toque de corneta de Janu, el día de autos-.

Esos son los hechos. ¿Conclusiones? Que cada uno saque las suyas, pero en chicharros americanos de este tipo -porque chicharro lo es, a pesar de que Janus lo niegue; no es sólo cosa de capitalización o volumen, sino de fundamentales y, sobre todo, volatilidad- la entrada así, a porta gayola, es una manera más o menos boba de perder dinero. El broker de ING no es para eso, ya que no tiene las herramientas necesarias y las comisiones son muy altas. El _carry trade_ anejo también es para erizar los pelos de las partes de los inversores más avezados, no digamos ya los profanos en este tipo de aventuras. Yo me quedé fuera y de experto en estas lides tengo, excuso decir, más bien poco.

Ojalá mañana se dé la vuelta y alguno me dé con esto en las narices, pero, como era previsible, la mayoría ya han caído, vendiendo y palmando unos cientos de euros, que no le estropean la vida a nadie, pero son inequívoca muestra de que, como decía el otro, lo que no puede ser no puede ser y, además es imposible.

En fin. Buenas noches y buena suerte para los días sucesivos a aquellos que sigan dentro.


----------



## sr.anus (28 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quién piense que es meter y esperar, no l*(e)* ha*(n)* cogido bien aún.



pequeña correccion:fiufiu:


----------



## robergarc (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También va a ser un buen hilo para sádicos que disfrutan viendo como los demás lo pasan mal...porque claro.... si los demás pierden y yo no......pues se demuestra lo enormemente listo que yo soy.......imagino que algunos de vosotros estaréis forrados de lo bien que domináis este mundo de la bolsa....
> 
> ya me están empezando a tocar los huevos todos esos que entran en plan condescendiente al hilo....si no tenéis nada mejor que aportar, mejor os ahorráis vuestras calificaciones a los que, para bien o para mal, hemos entrao en este valor, de lo contrario os exponéis a que el reparto de calificaciones se haga para los dos lados, no se si me explico....



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ganar-100-000-usd-bolsa-15.html#post10182775

Y el tono de antes es el mismo que el de ahora. Nunca condescendiente, sino siempre prudente y cauteloso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Admiro al gran Janus, pero en esta ocasión discrepo de la operativa. Yo esperaría a meterlo todo una vez que consolide los 7. Entrar ahora es arriesgarse a que el SL haga estragos y, en ese caso, me juego el pescuezo a que ninguno de los que el SL barriera entrarían en una segunda tanda en una acción desconocida.
> 
> En resumen, yo esperaría a que consolidara los 7. Si es así, todo para adentro. Si no, a otra cosa, mariposa.
> 
> Preveo -y ojalá me equivoque- saltos de SL y unos cuantos cientos de euros al cuerno.





robergarc dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ganar-100-000-usd-bolsa-15.html#post10182775
> 
> Y el tono de antes es el mismo que el de ahora. Nunca condescendiente, sino siempre prudente y cauteloso.




Su tono es impecable caballero, y se agradece su aportación, su explicación es lo más coherente que he leído en el hilo....gracias por ayudar.....


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Bertok no acojones al personal que la empresa no va a quebrar, por lo menos este año::. Yo más allá de movimientos como el del año pasado, por cierre de cortos, estacionalidad...lo de anr no lo veo.



No es por acojonar, es para que sepan en dónde están especulando ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La susodicha están palmando pasta a espuertas y consumiendo las líneas de crédito que tiene para poder levantar la verja ...

Claro que se puede disparar y doblar pero cuidado con quedarse en estos valores y no saber dar al SELL. Aquí de inversores a largo no hay nada, este tipo de empresas quiebran con dos cojones.

El que no esté muy puesto en el tema, que investigue cómo les ha reventado el modelo de negocio el nigga con sua poyo incondicional al fracking.

Y os veo venir .... argumentos del estilo: son empresas intensivas en mano de obra y el nigga no las dejará caer, no me vale.

Dicho todo esto, el menda pensará en entrar para especular tras la presentación de los resultados.


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2013)

@robergarc

Totalmente de acuerdo.

Más que nada puntualizar:

- Aquí se recomendó stop en 6,30, luego asumes pérdidas por ese importe.

- Se sabía el riesgo que había.

- La gente es consciente de que si no te deja el broker poner stop hay que estar atento.

- Esta operación consiste en palmar un 8-10% (stop de menos importe es jugártela a cara o cruz a que te lo bailen) o ganar más si se dispara el precio chicharril.

- El stop no se ha tocado, luego los que lo respetasen siguen dentro y perdiendo "sólo" según entrada un 3% aprox....digo "sólo" porque estáis dramatizando mucho...parece que la gente ha perdido un dineral....y no ha sido así.

- El que haya vendido se irá "contento" porque estimaba unas pérdidas de ejecutarse el stop y esas pérdidas han sido menores.

- El after a 6,56:XX::XX:

- Mañana más:Baile:


----------



## adivino (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También va a ser un buen hilo para sádicos que disfrutan viendo como los demás lo pasan mal...porque claro.... si los demás pierden y yo no......pues se demuestra lo enormemente listo que yo soy.......imagino que algunos de vosotros estaréis forrados de lo bien que domináis este mundo de la bolsa....
> 
> ya me están empezando a tocar los huevos todos esos que entran en plan condescendiente al hilo....si no tenéis nada mejor que aportar, mejor os ahorráis vuestras calificaciones a los que, para bien o para mal, hemos entrao en este valor, de lo contrario os exponéis a que el reparto de calificaciones se haga para los dos lados, no se si me explico....



1. Esto es un foro. Si no le gusta, hagase uno privado, como Depeche
2. Aprenda a perder, igual de bien que sabe ganar
3. :XX::XX:


----------



## Releches (28 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Recapitulemos, porque ya se había dicho antes de todo esto. Por pasos:
> 
> 1. Janus recomienda entrar en una compañía americana en la que la gran mayoría de foreros de aquí -yo incluido- ni siquiera conocían su existencia, de un sector, además, poco conocido en España y que en el IBEX -donde la mayoría se mueven- no se estila. Sus fundamentales son dantescos y, para más riesgo, presenta atroces resultados esta semana.
> 
> ...



Aquí una "gacela" (jajajajaa) sin puta idea de nada pero aprendiendo de lo lindo gracias a comentarios como el suyo, que agradezco.

Al igual que el otro forero, le ruego que no nos abandone, y hago extensiva la súplica al resto de foreros experimentados que tengan aportes interesantes para todos, sean cautos, ganadores, o perdedores.

Que solamente sea dinero lo que perdamos.

Edito para comentar que su post tiene un puntito que me ha hecho reir, cuenta usted las cosas con mucha gracia!


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> 1. Esto es un foro. Si no le gusta, hagase uno privado, como Depeche
> 2. Aprenda a perder, igual de bien que sabe ganar
> 3. :XX::XX:



Ya se que es un foro, y también se perder....lo que no se es aguantar merluzos que van de listillos por la vida, sin recordarles que son unos putos bocazas..... yo no soy nadie para prohibir que la gente diga lo que le de la gana en el foro, faltaría más.... lo único que digo es que los que entren en ese plan, obtendrán respuestas acordes a su tono.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya se que es un foro, y también se perder....lo que no se es aguantar merluzos que van de listillos por la vida, sin recordarles que son unos putos bocazas..... yo no soy nadie para prohibir que la gente diga lo que le de la gana en el foro, faltaría más.... lo único que digo es que los que entren en ese plan, obtendrán respuestas acordes a su tono.



Está un poco tenso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

No me voy a leer todo el hilo pero en las últimas 4-5 páginas no se ve nada ofensivo 8:


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> @robergarc
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está un poco tenso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No me voy a leer todo el hilo pero en las últimas 4-5 páginas no se ve nada ofensivo 8:



Yo nací tenso hamijo...pero lo bueno es que solo se me activa la tensión en determinadas circunstancias que encuentro poco o nada tolerables....pero estoy bien, gracias por preocuparse.....


----------



## adivino (28 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya se que es un foro, y también se perder....lo que no se es aguantar merluzos que van de listillos por la vida, sin recordarles que son unos putos bocazas..... yo no soy nadie para prohibir que la gente diga lo que le de la gana en el foro, faltaría más.... lo único que digo es que los que entren en ese plan, obtendrán respuestas acordes a su tono.



Animo!
Yo se perder y ganar, y deseo mucha suerte a Ana Rosa ( de hecho he echado unos tokens).

Huele usted a Gacela desde la distancia. Relajese que los leones estan siempre dando vueltas alrededor.... Y ellos no se ofenden como usted por unos comentarios infantiles como los mios.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Recapitulemos, porque ya se había dicho antes de todo esto. Por pasos:
> 
> 1. Janus recomienda entrar en una compañía americana en la que la gran mayoría de foreros de aquí -yo incluido- ni siquiera conocían su existencia, de un sector, además, poco conocido en España y que en el IBEX -donde la mayoría se mueven- no se estila. Sus fundamentales son dantescos y, para más riesgo, presenta atroces resultados esta semana.
> 
> ...




Me ha gustado mucho su post, de verdad. Creo que es muy enriquecedor para quienes nos leen.

Simplemente unas matizaciones:

-Alpha Natural Resources es el número 2 del sector carbón que es enorme en USA. Tiene un enterprise value que muchos IBEX quisieran, no tanto su deuda ni el ratio deuda / equity.
-Servidor se cuidó muy mucho de especificar claramente que el grito alcista debe producirse cuando haya fuga por encima de 7 USD con consolidación y volumen.
-Servidor entró antes de ese nivel en plan tradeo y cuando llegó al nivel de referencia se dejó claro que había salido bastante papel.

La bolsa no se mueve tanto por resultados si no por expectativas a futuro (el pasado se puede analizar por el retrovisor y el futuro por desconocido da lugar a que se creen ilusiones cuantas se quieran y de eso Tesla, Yelp, Amazon y Netflix pueden dar lecciones importantes)
Alpha va a presentar malos resultados, lo cual no evita que pueda tener un subidón de cohones. Más difícil se ha visto, o mejor dicho no es tan difícil porque es un tema de expectativas.

Y finalmente, aún no se ha muerto el gato. Está por ver qué sucede.

Gracias por su magnífico post.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Animo!
> Yo se perder y ganar, y deseo mucha suerte a Ana Rosa ( de hecho he echado unos tokens).
> 
> Huele usted a Gacela desde la distancia. Relajese que los leones estan siempre dando vueltas alrededor.... Y ellos no se ofenden como usted por unos comentarios infantiles como los mios.



¿son comentarios infantiles? en ese caso ya le compraré un helado nene....

es posible que yo le huela a gacela, pero por mi parte, y de momento, me voy a reservar comentarle a que me huele usted...


----------



## burbujito1982 (28 Oct 2013)

El señor Janus juega con "otras herramientas", peron nunca lo ha ocultado. 

Además, como bien han apuntado antes, él insinuó un stop-loss de 6.3, por lo tanto el que compra sabe a qué atenerse.

Por lo que veo el 6.3 no se ha tocado y el 31-O será el dia clave. Ese dia los "naranjitos" tendrán que estar pegados al ordenador y ya está.

La deuda alemana, tiene rentabilidad negativa porque no tiene riesgos. Quién espere multiplicar por 4 también debería esperar dividir por 4. No hay gloria sin riesgo.

Si alguién se molesta en comparar el gráfico de FCC desde que Janus abrió el "otro hilo"

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/419382-ganar-200-000-euros-bolsa.html

verá que el dia que lo inició FCC estaba a 7.94 y que llegó a bajar hasta 7.02. Hoy está a 17.06

Gráfico de acciones de FOMENTO CONSTR. | FCC.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Yo no creo que el pepino sea infalible, pero no parece un iluminado.

Como muestra el BOTÓN:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6855138-post127.html

Desde ese día (25/07/12) a 1,006 no ha dejado de subir, llegando a 7,45 el 16/10/13 

Gráfico de acciones de GAMESA | GAM.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Pero bueno, yo sólo soy un observador en las trincheras.

EDITO: los enlaces no cargan los gráficos con las fechas correctas, pero cualquiera puede modificarlas.


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está un poco tenso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No me voy a leer todo el hilo pero en las últimas 4-5 páginas no se ve nada ofensivo 8:



Puede que la expresion: "Pardillos gaceléridos entrando en un mierda-chicharro usano" haya herido sensibilidades.

Interesante lo de Ariad: 

The company announced that it's canceling a late-stage study called EPIC. This study focused on comparing Ariad's drug Iclusig against Novartis' (NYSE: NVS ) Gleevec in treating newly diagnosed chronic myeloid leukemia, or CML.

Ariad's decision came after the U.S. Food and Drug Administration placed a clinical hold on patient enrollment for the study last week because a number of patients taking Iclusig developed serious arterial blood clotting. 

En USA no se andan con coñas.

Reconozco que mi entrada en ANR no se basa en ningún criterio razonable, análisis, etc, simplemente me dejé llevar por lo mucho que se ha comentado de él a lo largo de este año, y Janus ha acertado más de lo que se ha equivocado y se ha mojado, sin mojarse ni equivocarse no se puede ganar nunca. Como bien apunta usted la volatilidad en este valor (la Beta muy por encima de 1) lo hacen muy arriesgado, cash flows deteriorandose y es el tipo de sectores muy intervenido y que por lo tanto una decisión política o gubernamental puede afectar mucho, como fue el caso de Ariad, te puedes convertir en un capitan pescanova...

Una cosa me gustaría puntualizarle, en este foro hay personas que se han equivocado y bastante por el lado de los cortos, varios foreros cuando el IBEX estaba en los 7000 y pico pronosticaban 5500 y ha ocurrido todo lo contrario. Cuando se superaron los 9000 muchos se tornaron osos y...

La realidad es que estamos en máximos históricos del SP, sin embargo eso ocurría también a principios de año y no veo muchos rasgos positivos en la evolución de la economía norteamericana que apoyen esa subida. Y para nada estoy recomendando largos, pero la vuelta apocalíptica no se sabe cuando vendrá, más aún en un mercado tan manipulado por la FED y los QE.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Puede que la expresion: "Pardillos gaceléridos entrando en un mierda-chicharro usano" pueda haber herido sensibilidades.
> 
> Interesante lo de Ariad:
> 
> ...



Los mierda-chicharros usanos no hacen prisioneros. Quién no tenga experiencia con ellos, lo verá.

No dude que el famoso "kick the can down the road" que anega la política económica usana provoca shocks cada vez más fuertes.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 Oct 2013)

Pero si hay un hilo de ANR!!!

Con la volatilidad que tiene, esto es un claro intento de Janus de petar el servidor.
Venga confiesalo


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los mierda-chicharros usanos no hacen prisioneros. Quién no tenga experiencia con ellos, lo verá.
> 
> No dude que el famoso "kick the can down the road" que anega la política económica usana provoca shocks cada vez más fuertes.



No lo dudo para nada, no me gusta ni la política monetaria, ni fiscal usana, son un suicidio, la bolsa es una burbuja alimentada por el dinero impreso sin respaldo alguno, pero como éstos siempre han impuesto al mundo lo que han querido, tienen poder y manipulan; por lo tanto no estoy seguro de cuando y como va a suceder el gran guano. Éste era el que iba a cerrar Guantánamo y ya vé, espían a diestro y siniestro y nada acontece, no hay tribunal internacional de derechos humanos que les pare los pies en el uso de drones contra población civil, espían a la oposición, elaboran leyes que permiten detenciones indefinidas sin cargos y encarcelamientos sin juicios...Si hacen todo esto, van a continuar pateando la lata ya que parece que no tienen ninguna clase de escrúpulos. Quien sabe si la famosa mano invisible de Adam Smith pone las cosas en su sitio algún día.


----------



## adivino (28 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los mierda-chicharros usanos no hacen prisioneros. Quién no tenga experiencia con ellos, lo verá.



Los chicharros en USA son ascensores al infierno, salvo excepciones...

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 23:28 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿son comentarios infantiles? en ese caso ya le compraré un helado nene....
> 
> es posible que yo le huela a gacela, pero por mi parte, y de momento, me voy a reservar comentarle a que me huele usted...



Dios que amargamiento....ienso:


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pero si hay un hilo de ANR!!!
> 
> Con la volatilidad que tiene, esto es un claro intento de Janus de petar el servidor.
> Venga confiesalo



Ahí le has dado.

En días tras la presentación de los resultados ...................... cerraremos el hilo :: El broma aunque si evita algún que otro sufrimiento ....... pá pensarlo.:o

Hoy dije que iba a pensar sobre salir, mañana voy a pensar si volver a entrar. Me jode haber perdido lo que gané cantando ayer noche la entrada en el corto del IBEX y cerrado hoy (también cantado) tras dormir como un champion. Lo cantaré.


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos a acabar como el rosario de la Aurora.
> 
> En mi soledad chicharril he metido otros 4.000 títulos a 6,40.
> 
> ...



Ah! que una de las de 4.000 era suya. Vale. Le tacho de la lista... :: Esto de operar acciones donde el paquete standard del tick no llega ni a 600 euros... da para mirarlo todo todo y todo...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En este hilo se masca la tragedia.
> 
> Pardillos gaceléridos entrando en un mierda-chicharro usano como quién compra unas bbvas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Me uno a este interesante hilo, y no solo de observador. Promete emociones


----------



## josemi20 (29 Oct 2013)

Pues yo sigo dentro! Si entro a largo es a largo... medias tintas las mínimas! :bla::bla:


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Dios santo.... El ilustre MM por aquí.... Que se cuenta? O mejor pregunto... Que opina de lo que se cuece por aquí?? 

O más bien asado de gacelas?? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 00:55 ----------




atman dijo:


> Ah! que una de las de 4.000 era suya. Vale. Le tacho de la lista... :: Esto de operar acciones donde el paquete standard del tick no llega ni a 600 euros... da para mirarlo todo todo y todo...



No, no Hoyga.... Atman no se si estas de coña.... No me han liquidado en Bankinter y me aparecen aun ahí 8.000....las 4.000 las has visto a eso de las 20.58?

Yo he mirado pero no he visto nada en tick por tick así que no se si es cosa de que el broker da mal la info o que estas de guasa. 

Aun así no me tache.... Me quedan 4.000 más..... 

Siempre y cuando se me vendiesen las de hoy.... Que situación....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me uno a este interesante hilo, y no solo de observador. Promete emociones



Joder, ¿ha sido usted es de las 104.000 en el after??? :


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joder, ¿ha sido usted es de las 104.000 en el after??? :



En el cierre justo no ha habido 100k o así??? 

Nadie lo ha comentado y no se bien la explicación.... De haberse comprado a mercado habría disparado la cotización, no? 

MM.... Eso de "no sólo de observador".... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dios santo.... El ilustre MM por aquí.... Que se cuenta? O mejor pregunto... Que opina de lo que se cuece por aquí??
> 
> O más bien asado de gacelas??
> 
> ...



Sí estaba mediodecoña... es que andaba repasando y he visto su comentario y...


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me uno a este interesante hilo, y no solo de observador. Promete emociones



A ver si es verdad señor Leoncio, esperamos sus comentarios.

Por cierto veo poco aguante entre los foreros, a mi me sale el soporte en 6,09....


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dios santo.... El ilustre MM por aquí.... Que se cuenta? O mejor pregunto... Que opina de lo que se cuece por aquí??
> 
> O más bien asado de gacelas??
> 
> ...



Me ha llamado la atención la configuración de volumen (una de las alarmas) y marcaba una configuración "gemela" a principios de agosto pero con diferentes actores y una situación "anómala" en indicadores.

Tiene un freno importante en la zona de 8-8.20 (Personalmente no haría haría una cartera a medio por debajo de esa zona y sin analizar los fondos que lo están haciendo).

Una salida de los señores que entraron en 5-5.20 le hace perder los cinco con volumen y con vistas a los 4.20

Emociones va a dar, porque hablamos de una horquilla de >50%, lagrimones asegurados. ::

Podrán suponer que no soy al único que se le ha encendido la "lucecita" del valor. No pierdan ojo, tienen paciencia y dinero.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2013)

Que honor MM. Efectivamente, el valor va a dar mucho que hablar. Ahora solo esta para trading un nada de medio ni largo plazo. Yo le veo cierta sprint si supera los 7. Por encima efectivamente los 8 aprox y mas arriba los 10,40 en donde hubo un papelon importante y por partida doble.

Efectivamente, no se va a quedar donde esta y era largos inyrnsos o cortos rojisimos.


----------



## Kid (29 Oct 2013)

Janus
Ahora que compruebo que aún estas despierto, me permito una pregunta.
Yo sigo dentro con un SL a 5,30$ y entré a 5,85$. Mi intención no es tradear, sino apostar por una subida a medio-largo. Puedo asumir sin problemas la perdida por el SL, e incluso en un porcentaje mayor, pero difícilmente volvería a entrar.
En mi caso, bajarías algunas décimas el SL para asegurar la apuesta?
Gracias y Salut.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Janus
> Ahora que compruebo que aún estas despierto, me permito una pregunta.
> Yo sigo dentro con un SL a 5,30$ y entré a 5,85$. Mi intención no es tradear, sino apostar por una subida a medio-largo. Puedo asumir sin problemas la perdida por el SL, e incluso en un porcentaje mayor, pero difícilmente volvería a entrar.
> En mi caso, bajarías algunas décimas el SL para asegurar la apuesta?
> Gracias y Salut.



No muevas el stop. Esta en buen sitio.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

Tito Celente les desea buenos días ::::::

[YOUTUBE]FNWbt5snq2c[/YOUTUBE]

Los larguistas, no olviden la oscilación del dólar.

Suerte


----------



## Hannibal (29 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿¿ves hannibal??.......nadie nace sabiendo......



Recojo deportivamente mi owned. No obstante, mis críticas venían por aquellos que han entrado en pánico demostrando que tenían más bien poca idea de bolsa. 

A ver, si a mi egoistamente me da igual si varias personas de este foro pierden dinero o no. Es más, les dije que vendieran, lo que perjudicaría a los que estamos dentro, así que tan egoista no era. Pero si les va a suponer no dormir por las noches...

Y como dije creo que en ese mismo post, yo soy novato como el que más y ésta es mi primera compra fuera del HVEI; yo he metido poco dinero porque para mí es un curso de aprendizaje más que una inversión, y yo también estoy aprendiendo. Pero siendo un novato que lleva 1 año en la bolsa, creo que no me habeis visto histérico porque ayer cayera un 6% el valor.


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Recojo deportivamente mi owned. No obstante, mis críticas venían por aquellos que han entrado en pánico demostrando que tenían más bien poca idea de bolsa.
> 
> A ver, si a mi egoistamente me da igual si varias personas de este foro pierden dinero o no. Es más, les dije que vendieran, lo que perjudicaría a los que estamos dentro, así que tan egoista no era. Pero si les va a suponer no dormir por las noches...
> 
> Y como dije creo que en ese mismo post, yo soy novato como el que más y ésta es mi primera compra fuera del HVEI; yo he metido poco dinero porque para mí es un curso de aprendizaje más que una inversión, y yo también estoy aprendiendo. Pero siendo un novato que lleva 1 año en la bolsa, creo que no me habeis visto histérico porque ayer cayera un 6% el valor.



Muy bien Hannibal, esta bien reconocer los errores y cagadas, de todos modos creo que aqui la gente esta criticando en exceso a novatos, poniendo calificativos que rozan el insulto y gente partiendose la caja en otros hilos, algunos de esos que se ríen no tienen ni puta idea tampoco. Como bien cita ese forero "nadie nace sabiendo".
Particularmente a mi no me molesta nadie que aporte comentarios cantando el precio, aunque para algunos parece que no sean dignos de escribir en el hilo, tenemos todos el mismo derecho a participar.
Yo mismo también me considero un novato aun llevando mas tiempo que tu en bolsa, agradezco enormemente los comentarios que aportan ayuda e información, de momento no ha pasado nada, estamos en el mismo punto de partida que la semana pasada.
Pero es muy fácil atacar al novato y venir al tiempo "ya lo decia yo". Si luego el novato acierta se callaran como putas, y yo me alegrare mucho.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Muy bien Hannibal, esta bien reconocer los errores y cagadas, de todos modos creo que aqui la gente esta criticando en exceso a novatos, poniendo calificativos que rozan el insulto y gente partiendose la caja en otros hilos, algunos de esos que se ríen no tienen ni puta idea tampoco. Como bien cita ese forero "nadie nace sabiendo".
> Particularmente a mi no me molesta nadie que aporte comentarios cantando el precio, aunque para algunos parece que no sean dignos de escribir en el hilo, tenemos todos el mismo derecho a participar.
> Yo mismo también me considero un novato aun llevando mas tiempo que tu en bolsa, agradezco enormemente los comentarios que aportan ayuda e información, de momento no ha pasado nada, estamos en el mismo punto de partida que la semana pasada.
> Pero es muy fácil atacar al novato y venir al tiempo "ya lo decia yo". Si luego el novato acierta se callaran como putas, y yo me alegrare mucho.



Sobre lo primero, creo que yo no me he reido ni ofendido a nadie. Supongo que no va por mi; si alguien se ha sentido ofendido por mis palabras estaré encatado de hablarlo en privado.

Sobre lo segundo, a mí no me molesta que se canten los números, pero vamos a centrarnos. Estamos en un foro de economía, y en un subforo de bolsa e inversiones. Claro que nadie nace sabiendo, y aquí se viene para aprender. Dicho todo esto, todos nos hemos echado las manos a la cabeza con las preferentes, y en este foro estamos viendo cosas parecidas: gente que dudo que haya hecho alguna operación en el ibex, y se mete alegremente en una empresa a la que casi nadie conoce en un mercado extranjero con otra divisa. 

Afortunadamente todos sabemos que Janus hace recomendaciones con buena voluntad y no con ánimo de cazar gacelillas incautas, pero es que la única diferencia entre el Depeche affaire y éste caso es esa, el "líder" que lleva el cotarro. Y yo creo que de hecho, mi deber en este caso era y es alertar a esta gente sin experiencia a que deje esta operación y haga lo que hemos hecho todos, que es aprender poco a poco e invertir dinero real poco a poco.

Supongo que en el fondo hubiera sido mejor quedarse callado y ver cómo la gente se desespera en un foro. Para otra vez ya lo sé.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

Joder que piel mas fina freedom, ruiki, nos os paseos por el hilo del IBEX que algunos cabrones (con cariño) te atizan pero bien por ser novato y chicharrero...

Ánimo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Oct 2013)

Saludos futuros compañeros de la junta directiva cuando agrupemos nuestras acciones,

ayer entre en ANR con 200 titulos, el precio objetivo que busco con los 45$ y el sl la desaparicion de la compañia. 

Para entrar no he seguido los consejos del SUPERPEPINO, ni he analizado el mercado como Parames, ni mucho menos he analizado clackertyanamente ese tobogan a la nada que forma el grafico, mas bien me gusto mucho la recomendacion de nuestro ilustre Geeky Atman sobre el restauranme Mina en Bilbao, sitio que conozco bien, asi que decidi seguirle en esta compañia cuando retumbo en mi cabeza el comentario de un HONORABLE inversor valenciano.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Saludos futuros compañeros de la junta directiva cuando agrupemos nuestras acciones,
> 
> ayer entre en ANR con 200 titulos, el precio objetivo que busco con los 45$ y el sl la desaparicion de la compañia.
> 
> Para entrar no he seguido los consejos del SUPERPEPINO, ni he analizado el mercado como Parames, ni mucho menos he analizado clackertyanamente ese tobogan a la nada que forma el grafico, mas bien me gusto mucho la recomendacion de nuestro ilustre Geeky Atman sobre el restauranme Mina en Bilbao, sitio que conozco bien, asi que decidi seguirle en esta compañia cuando retumbo en mi cabeza el comentario de un HONORABLE inversor valenciano.



Esta el análisis fundamental (AF), análisis técnico (AT) y el análisis chinito (AC).


----------



## Vedder (29 Oct 2013)

Literatura iniciática para legos, por favor. Si es en modalidad ebookiana, mejor.

Anticipadas gracias.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> Literatura iniciática para legos, por favor. Si es en modalidad ebookiana, mejor.
> 
> Anticipadas gracias.



Yo ahora estoy liado con esto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../473745-joel-greenblatt-y-formula-magica.html


----------



## Albertini (29 Oct 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Recapitulemos, porque ya se había dicho antes de todo esto. Por pasos:
> 
> 1. Janus recomienda entrar en una compañía americana en la que la gran mayoría de foreros de aquí -yo incluido- ni siquiera conocían su existencia, de un sector, además, poco conocido en España y que en el IBEX -donde la mayoría se mueven- no se estila. Sus fundamentales son dantescos y, para más riesgo, presenta atroces resultados esta semana.
> 
> ...



El Broker de ING es para largo, CocaColas, Telefonicas, etc, me equivoco?


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Os veo paraos con las aranosas!
Arriba esos ánimos!! ::


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2013)

Nuevamente dentro.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 14:50 ----------

Vendidas de nuevo con 5 cent de losses. No me gusta ahora mismo.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 15:01 ----------

Arch Coal ha publicado resultados.

A grandes rasgos:

Pierde muchísimo menos de lo previsto (casi breakeven sin extraordinarios) porque los costes de extracción han mejorado algo. Claro indicio de lo apalancado que es este negocio sobre los costes fijos.
El problema es que las ventas han bajado bastante más que lo estimado y no todo es achacable al descenso de los precios del carbón. Además han vendido menos.

Los de ANR deberían ir por esta línea.

Donde se está jugando el partido no es tanto en los costes ni precios de venta si no en el guidance de volumen de ventas. El número de toneladas porque se considera que el precio por tonelada no debe estar muy lejos del mínimo.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 15:01 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Nuevamente dentro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 14:50 ----------
> 
> ...




Abundant shale gas supplies are prompting power producers to switch to natural gas from coal, depressing prices for thermal coal, while prices for metallurgical coal are down on weak steel demand and excess supply in China.


----------



## Krim (29 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nuevamente dentro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 14:50 ----------
> 
> Vendidas de nuevo con 5 cent de losses. No me gusta ahora mismo.



Ya sé que es un "siyalodecíayo", pero yo he mirado el chart cuando he leído tu mensaje y me he dicho "no termino de verlo. Soy gacelón, pero al menos lo intento .

En otro orden de cosas, estoy viendo que a Arch Coal le están dando cosa mala...encima ha abierto con gap al alza, cerrado y pa abajo. No estoy muy seguro de como de importante es, pero bien no pinta.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nuevamente dentro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 14:50 ----------
> 
> ...



EMHO la mayor clave está en la velocidad de consumo de las líneas de crédito. Nadie espera beneficios en los 2 próximos años y tienen gasolina (money) para 2 años. A partir de ahí, la refinanciación a lo loco o la quiebra.

El fracking la está matando y el nigga es frackero hasta el último pelillo de su negro culo.

uuuuffff, cuidado.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO la mayor clave está en la velocidad de consumo de las líneas de crédito. Nadie espera beneficios en los 2 próximos años y tienen gasolina (money) para 2 años. A partir de ahí, la refinanciación a lo loco o la quiebra.
> 
> El fracking la está matando y el nigga es frackero hasta el último pelillo de su negro culo.
> 
> uuuuffff, cuidado.



Me están afeitando los stops :cook:


----------



## jjsuamar (29 Oct 2013)

...Y ahora, subiremos como un cohete. 

Enviado desde mi ST26i mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 15:47 ----------

.... O no?

Enviado desde mi ST26i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me están afeitando los stops :cook:



Esto va más allá de tener SL o no.

El modelo de negocio de las carboneras usanas está en solfa. El mercadoe stá en un paradigma y los perdedores desaparecerán.

Oremos por el declive del fracking :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Vedder (29 Oct 2013)

Entonces están descontando la noticia del jueves y en cuanto anuncien a campeonar... ::


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> ...Y ahora, subiremos como un cohete.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST26i mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



No digo que no pero yo estoy a 3 centimos del stop.
Se masca la tragedia :cook::cook::cook:

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 15:50 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Esto va más allá de tener SL o no.
> 
> El modelo de negocio de las carboneras usanas está en solfa. El mercadoe stá en un paradigma y los perdedores desaparecerán.
> 
> Oremos por el declive del fracking :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ya ya... pero a mí como me saquen "game over" y a por otra cosa.
Por lo menos hasta que salgan resultados...


----------



## wililon (29 Oct 2013)

6.3 puff que mala pinta, menos mal que me salí sin perder


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No digo que no pero yo estoy a 3 centimos del stop.
> Se masca la tragedia :cook::cook::cook:



Bueno... Servidor esta fuera, el SL ha echo su trabajo, un novato menos, ahora si que os veré desde la barrera


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Bueno... Servidor esta fuera, el SL ha echo su trabajo, un novato menos, ahora si que os veré desde la barrera



Me too... la verdad que mira que se ha recreado la jodía en los $6.31 ::::::


----------



## Hannibal (29 Oct 2013)

Según Renta4...

Precio objetivo	Potencial Revalorización	Recomendación
7,06	10,14%	Mantener


----------



## Topongo (29 Oct 2013)

Hemos sido aniquiliados en 2 dias


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2013)

Son unos cabrones, a primera hora han cerrado una operación abierta en el tiempo de descuento y han dejado a la deriva la acción.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Pa'dentro en Himax Tech. que tenía ya ganas de recargar! 

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 15:55 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Hemos sido aniquiliados en 2 dias



Como míseros insectos...


----------



## Hannibal (29 Oct 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Son unos cabrones, a primera hora han cerrado una operación abierta en el tiempo de descuento y han dejado a la deriva la acción.



Yo creo que está reaccionando bien desde soportes en 6,30. Si alguien tiene liquido creo que hoy hará lo de ayer; podría hacer buena operación intradia. Yo con lo que llevo ya me vale, gracias


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Hemos sido aniquiliados en 2 dias



La vida sigue, aprender de los errores y empezar de nuevo


----------



## hazaña (29 Oct 2013)

Entro en 6.30 con lo que me ha sobrado del café


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pa'dentro en *Himax Tech.* que tenía ya ganas de recargar!
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 15:55 ----------
> 
> ...



Con objetivo 8? ienso:


----------



## Krim (29 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Hemos sido aniquiliados en 2 dias



Entonces lo has hecho mal. 

Una acción con un potencial de reward tan alto y tanta volatilidad, hay que ir con cuidado y no entrar a saco cual elefante en una cacharrería. Hasta yo sé eso. Y sí, mi entrada ha sido mala y Pandoro me convirtió en su putita, pero ¿Aniquilados? Primera sangre y gracias.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Con objetivo 8? ienso:



Espero que no... voy largo y está a $10,05 
A esta la voy a dejar reposar unos meses. En mi opinión gacelil, en los últimos días ha sido bastante maltratada y creo que es buena empresa. 
Veremos que pasa...


----------



## Topongo (29 Oct 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Entonces lo has hecho mal.
> 
> Una acción con un potencial de reward tan alto y tanta volatilidad, hay que ir con cuidado y no entrar a saco cual elefante en una cacharrería. Hasta yo sé eso. Y sí, mi entrada ha sido mala y Pandoro me convirtió en su putita, pero ¿Aniquilados? Primera sangre y gracias.



Con aniquilados me refería al numero de bajas por los SL y bajas voluntarias, a mi el SL me sacó en 6,46 como dije ayer con -300€ un 5%


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Oct 2013)

La volatilidad de esta acción comparada con los bitcoins no es nada ::::

Sigo dentro. ::


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> La volatilidad de esta acción comparada con los bitcoins no es nada ::::
> 
> Sigo dentro. ::



jejejeje avisados estábamos eso sí...


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

Amigos, en los chicharrillos usanos lo normal es palmar.

La Beta revienta culos a doquier.

En ANR todavía no se juega nada. En los resultados veremos el GAP, sin prisioneros ni besitos al IBEX Style.


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Vendidas el 75% de la posi

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Oct 2013)

¿por que habéis vendido ya? ¿No habíamos quedado que el sl era 6,30? No lo hemos perdido todavía. Ahora nos vamos a 26 sin parar.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Pues mira, he vendido porque cargué ayer en 40 y esta bajada me ha acojonado... Hablando mal y pronto. 

Como no la compra de ayer se me quedaron el precio medio de 60 así que ahora a esperar... O si se pone muy mal a salirse. 

A punto he estado de vender en la apertura.... Pero bueno.... Ha salido mal.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 16:25 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Pues mira, he vendido porque cargué ayer en 40 y esta bajada me ha acojonado... Hablando mal y pronto.
> 
> Con la compra de ayer se me quedaron el precio medio de 60 así que ahora a esperar... O si se pone muy mal a salirse.
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo creo que está reaccionando bien desde soportes en 6,30. Si alguien tiene liquido creo que hoy hará lo de ayer; podría hacer buena operación intradia. Yo con lo que llevo ya me vale, gracias



Yo en eso estoy. He entrado a 6,38. SL a 6,20. Meto poco dinero.

Mi intencion es ganar el equivalente a un menu del día. Y tomar un poco el pulso a este valor.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿por que habéis vendido ya? ¿No habíamos quedado que el sl era 6,30? No lo hemos perdido todavía. Ahora nos vamos a 26 sin parar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk



Claro... es que los ha tocado y ha subido.
Las cosas de Anarosi...


----------



## Releches (29 Oct 2013)

Otro que se pira. No molan nada los comentarios de Janus y MM, me huele que lo mismo ANR se muere, y como el jueves las noticias sean malas... Además, veo la gráfica esa de los 5D y hago mi "análisis técnico" de cría de gacela y tiene toda la pinta de que va a cerrarse "la montañita" bastante abajito. También veo que las rayitas verticales de debajo son cada vez más pequeñitas, no se que pollas son, pero cuando esto iba para arriba eran más largas.

Me quedo fuera con 190 lereles menos y mirando a ver lo que pasa el jueves por si acaso tengo que salir con el rebaño a pasar nervios otro rato.

Esto es divertido, aún perdiendo, si se gana tiene que ser la repolla!!


----------



## Krim (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Claro... es que los ha tocado y ha subido.
> Las cosas de Anarosi...



Sin fuerza, sin volumen, sin velocidad...esto huele p'abajo. No es el momento.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

Jaaaaaaaaanus, súbela coooooooño.


----------



## Kid (29 Oct 2013)

Me ha saltado el SL de 6,30$ y estoy fuera.
Suerte a los que aún estáis dentro.


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *Pues mira, he vendido porque cargué ayer...*





Yo me meo con este hilo, es mas entretenido que Telecinco a las 6 de la tarde :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Vedder (29 Oct 2013)

Merece la pena leerse el leones vs gacelas?


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo me meo con este hilo, es mas entretenido que Telecinco a las 6 de la tarde :XX::XX::XX::XX:




QUé le hace gracia?

Si no lo entiende se lo explico:

Compro un valor pensando que va a subir.

Si baja, quiere decir que me he equivocado y por tanto el asumo el error y vendo.

Cuente, cuente....ienso:


----------



## Roninn (29 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> También veo que las rayitas verticales de debajo son cada vez más pequeñitas, no se que pollas son, pero cuando esto iba para arriba eran más largas.



Me declaro oficialmente fan de ud.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Oct 2013)

Estoy fuera....

ahora a disfrutar de una tarde tranquila.....


----------



## Releches (29 Oct 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Me declaro oficialmente fan de ud.



...antes de que empiece a pajearse con mi foto. He de confesar que si se que son las rayitas. Es el "vumeter", tengo una amplificador que muestra algo similar y también tiene una perillita para que se escuche más alto.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ptbrudy (29 Oct 2013)

Yo acabo de entrar.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> ...antes de que empiece a pajearse con mi foto. He de confesar que si se que son las rayitas. Es el "vumeter", tengo una amplificador que muestra algo similar y también tiene una perillita para que se escuche más alto.
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Algo aji????






El único que sigue dentro entonces es Janus????
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Releches (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Algo aji????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaja

bueno, pensaba más en algo ajín:







:XX:


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

A mi me quedan 2.000.

O quiebra la empresa o multiplicamos por 2


----------



## Hannibal (29 Oct 2013)

Yo sigo dentro al precio del primer dia y al igual que paulistano, o "pordosismo" o muerte.


----------



## SPK (29 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro al precio del primer dia y al igual que paulistano, o "pordosismo" o muerte.



Si no se me cruzan los cables idem::


----------



## hazaña (29 Oct 2013)

Entro largo en CDF VSL - vaselunium inc.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

hazaña dijo:


> Entro largo en CDF VSL - vaselunium inc.



Vaselunium me tenía que haber puesto yo esta mañana antes de la apertura ::
(perdón tarde tonta y estaba a güevo)


----------



## ruixat (29 Oct 2013)

Si ves que vas a palmar pasta como una tierna gacela lo que debes hacer es poner cara de interesante y serio y decir: yo es que voy largo.


Ejemplo: Yo es que voy largo.


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2013)

Yo ahí estoy. El SL sigue en 6,15.

Tambien tengo algunas en Walter, más tranquila. Por ahora.

Una presenta resultados mañana, la otra pasado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Oct 2013)

Yo sigo con mis 200 anarosas estas, con vistas a la desaparicion de la compañia o el retorno del carbon.

PD: Entre los comentarios y los tag no vendo mis anarosas nunca.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 19:03 ----------

Sr.PAUlistano no hay una hamburgueseria muy buena por la zona de los PAUS esa?

Fuimos una vez en un viaje y no me acuerdo, el precio era algo caro para lo que se estila en este tipo de comida pero merecia la pena, era por la zona norte donde esas urbanizaciones y se la queria recomendar a un amigo que pasara unos dias por la zona donde esta el corte ingles y muy cerca, relativamente, estaba este sitio. Habia bastantes urbanizaciones pero tambien algun que otro solar vacio.

Tengo que encontrarlo.


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Te he comentado en el otro hilo..... La mejor de por allí es la vaca picada.... Si no es esa y descubres cual es dime cual para probarla..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Oct 2013)

*Al límite*



atman dijo:


> Yo ahí estoy. El SL sigue en 6,15.
> 
> Tambien tengo algunas en Walter, más tranquila. Por ahora.
> 
> Una presenta resultados mañana, la otra pasado.




Caballero, vive usted al límite

De mayor quiero tener sus webs


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Oct 2013)

SL en 6.30. Cualquiera diría que nos leen.

Seguimos dentro, aunque me da que al siguiente toque, los 6,30 se los fulmina en un periquete.

Vamos coñooooooooooo


----------



## Smoker (29 Oct 2013)

Sitio para leer

Enviado desde mi LG-E510


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Oct 2013)

Al final se ha quedado a $6.5 

Por cierto... alguien tenía nokias?


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2013)

Llevó 1500 compradas a 6.49 el día 23. Puse el SL en 5.99. Creo que tenia que haber vendido antes pero aguantare hasta los resultados.


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Oct 2013)

Yo acabo de cerrar posiciones abiertas esta tarde. He ganado para un buen menu del día.

No se que sentido tiene permanecer en la empresa si cuando den los resultados puede abrir bastante por debajo de los SL...

Alguien sabe a que hora los dan? No hay nadie que filtre estas cosas?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Oct 2013)

A riesgo de owned me la voy a jugar. Tengo posiciones cubiertas de sobra con Google así que veremos que pasa


----------



## Astrako (29 Oct 2013)

Mi no entender. Quizá sea molto conservador, pero ¿por qué no esperar a los resultados? Si tenemos que puede ser buen momento para entrar entonces, siempre y cuando los resultados sean mejor de lo esperado y sobrepase la resistencia de los 7, y además lo haga con volumen ¿por qué no esperar?

Bien, quizá si se entra ahora a 6,50 y los resultados próximos acompañan y se va a 7, habríamos ganado un 8 % más que si se entra al consolidar en 7, pero quizá entonces el recorrido y la toma de decisiones sean sencillos.

A ver, entiendo que para los que estén familiarizados con este tipo de chicharros, operativa usa, cmabio euro - dólar... sea una cuestión de valorar coste de oportunidad de entrar antes de vs perdida de un 5% con SL dinámicos, pero para los que solo hemos hecho nuestros pinitos en el mercado patrio ¿por qué no esperar?

Yo no estoy dentro, pero sigo el hilo con mucha atención y además doy las gracias enormemente a Janus por todos los aportes que nos da en el foro  Pero coño, que aprender es gratis mientras nos leemos por aquí compis y actúan los más versados. Ya de operar con CFDs ni os cuento (ojito).

Dicho lo anterior, os agradecería enormemente a los que estéis dentro que nos recomendéis con que broker trabajar para este tipo de operaciones. En mi caso me interesa en caso de tomar posiciones, hacerlo sin cfds.

Edito y aprovecho para poner algunos enlaces, a ver si nos puede aportar algo

Aquí algo de recomendación en base a distintas variables
Análisis Técnico ANR | Análisis Técnico de Alpha Natural | Señales de Acciones de Alpha Natural Resources

Fijaros por ejemplo en el gráfico histórico, poner el máximo de tiempo posible en el filtro... Si realmente tras los resultados, se sobrepasan los 7 como comentaba Janus, de forma consolidada y empieza a entrar volumen, sería momento de ver cual podría ser el precio objetivo en base a los fundamentales y a la serie histórica. Vamos, que el coste de oportunidad de entrar antes de (resultados) no creo que compense si nos saltan los SL, cuando tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, esta misma semana, resultados para analizar.
ANR Análisis técnico | Valores de Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c - Yahoo! Finanzas

Y por cierto, añado para quotear al ilustre Janus, porque justo hace una semana, en el inicio de este posible hilo mítico, nos daba ya la guinda y nos indicaba que tenemos que esperar (menos los que los tengáis negros de operar con chicharros USA que podéis ir haciendo pinitos, controlando los SL)



Janus dijo:


> .............. podemos encontrar un océano de posible reward más o menos previsible. Se trata del carbón usano. *Hay que esperar porque aún no hay ningún tipo de señal* pero es una verdadera oportunidad de obtener un buen reward que no es otra cosa que el objeto de culto de muchos foreros de buena estirpe y mejor pelaje.
> Para que el carbón usano suba no hace falta que se vuelva "verde", que sea impulsado por ObamaTruño etc..... Simplemente hace falta que entre dinero ......... y si está entrando en las tecnológicas usanas que están caras o hipercarísimas ......... ¿por qué no va a entrar en el carbón usano?. Lo hará, lo tienen que tener seguro y la clave va a estar en el reequilibrio del Enterprise Value en donde una mejora de los precios determinará importantes incrementos de beneficios que posibilitarán conversión de deuda en equity y a partir de ahí explosión significativa del valor en bolsa.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Oct 2013)

En mi caso es por vicio, cuando salgo del foro me voy a la ruleta con mis amigos chinos ::

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 21:07 ----------




Astrako dijo:


> Dicho lo anterior, os agradecería enormemente a los que estéis dentro que nos recomendéis con que broker trabajar para este tipo de operaciones. En mi caso me interesa en caso de tomar posiciones, hacerlo sin cfds.



Broker más barato para operar en bolsa internacional - Rankia


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> Mi no entender. Quizá sea molto conservador, pero ¿por qué no esperar a los resultados? Si tenemos que puede ser buen momento para entrar entonces, siempre y cuando los resultados sean mejor de lo esperado y sobrepase la resistencia de los 7, y además lo haga con volumen ¿por qué no esperar?
> 
> Bien, quizá si se entra ahora a 6,50 y los resultados próximos acompañan y se va a 7, habríamos ganado un 8 % más que si se entra al consolidar en 7, pero quizá entonces el recorrido y la toma de decisiones sean sencillos.
> 
> ...




Si abre con gap del 20% te lo pierdes.

Esto tambin se aplica al gap a la baja:fiufiu:


----------



## Lyonsbane (29 Oct 2013)

Bueno a mí también me ha saltado el SL esta tarde, una lástima porque ha sido el mínimo del día , suerte a los que estáis dentro, sigo desde la barrera.


----------



## Astrako (29 Oct 2013)

¿Y si abre con un gap a la baja de ese 20 % y no saltan los SL? ienso: Hablo para el común de los legos, donde me encuentro  En mi humilde opinión es mejor perder una oportunidad mientras se aprende (oportunidades las hay siempre) cuando además incluso uno puede subirse en un momento alcista, aunque se pierda parte del recorrido... (sin dejar de ganar por ello) que empezar la carrera caldeado. En cualquier caso, lo ha resumido muy bien amigo paulistano, un gap puede ser al alza... o a la baja y o se tienen huevos de acero y se sabe con lo que se juega o... En fin, no tengo huevos de acero :



paulistano dijo:


> Si abre con gap del 20% te lo pierdes.
> 
> Esto tambin se aplica al gap a la baja:fiufiu:




Gracias por la lista socio. Si que he visto varias recomendaciones por internet, pero me gustaría conocer alguna opinión de los que estáis por aquí. Salud y cuidado con la ruleta, mientas no sea rusa... !!!

Edito: Estaba echando un ojo a la lista y veo que hay algunos broker que no aplican comisión por la conversión de divisa, lo cual entiendo que es bastante conveniente, para operar USA, ya que la conversión es necesaria si o si y un 0,5 % cada vez que haya conversión o un 1% es una pasada. ¿Cómo lo veis?



amigodemisamigos dijo:


> En mi caso es por vicio, cuando salgo del foro me voy a la ruleta con mis amigos chinos ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 21:07 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Astrako.... El stop loss SIEMPRE salta. 

Tu das orden de venta si la acción tiene un precio igual o inferior a 5,30....

Si abre gap a la baja y abre en 4,5.....las acciones se te venden a ese precio... Eso sí, no pongáis precio de venta a 5,30....sino a mercado. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2013)

Estimados,

quiero aprovechar nuevamente para matizar un par de temas que de paso me sirven para responder un mensaje privado.

Antes de nada, decirle al forero emisor del mensaje privado que no me tomo a mal su post (versa sobre una quiza cierta imprudencia por mi parte a la hora de abrir un hilo optimista como el presente). Lo entiendo y nunca he querido incitar a nadie a invertir con el objeto ni de que pase un mal rato ni de que pierda dinero ........ pero quiero reafirmar varios temas:

-Desde el primer momento siempre he dicho que lo importante es la superación de los 7 USD y que este nivel sea consolidado a cierre y con volumen.
-El hecho de que yo haya invertido, cantado por supuesto, no es sinónimo de que nadie me siga. Cada uno es responsable último de sus decisiones de inversión.
-La bolsa es muy perra, ANR está ahora sobre 6,54. Lo siento por quienes hayan vendido a 6,30. Es lo que tiene cuando uno decide personalmente donde poner un stop loss.
-Todo el mundo ha tenido su posición en verde en este caso y es responsabilidad de cada uno no haber protegido su inversión al punto de entrada. Esta es una máxima habitual en el hilo del IBEX.

Veremos cómo acaba la película. No vale que con los resultados si salen malos y se produce un desplome que sea Janus el responsable. De la misma manera que si se dispara hacia arriba tampoco es mérito de Janus. En bolsa hay que entrar pensando en qué hacer para no perder y ahí el proteger los puntos de entrada es prioritario.

Suerte al ruedo, no se aceptan reclamaciones de la misma manera que no se pide reward cuando se acierta.


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Janus, sobra esa aclaración, de verdad.

Todos somos mayorcitos como para saber de que va esto.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 22:08 ----------

Y es más, la operativa estaba clara...


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estimados,
> 
> quiero aprovechar nuevamente para matizar un par de temas que de paso me sirven para responder un mensaje privado.
> 
> ...



Falilure is important, remember it 8:


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Janus, sobra esa aclaración, de verdad.
> 
> Todos somos mayorcitos como para saber de que va esto.
> 
> ...



Exacto, creo que aclaraste los riesgos suficientemente.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (29 Oct 2013)

Todas las inversiones tienen riesgos implicitos. Una compañía cotizada puede subir un 20% hoy y entrar mañana en concurso de acreedores... Además en este caso hay un extra que es el cambio de divisa. *Es responsabilidad de cada uno valorar los riesgos de cada operación y ver si podemos o no jugar con ese dinero*. 

A partir de ahí quien tenga quejas que denuncie a su broker....

Mi primera incursión en bolsa fue en Dell antes de que presentara resultados y me lleve un regalito de -30% en 2 días. 

Así que atense sus pañales y vengan llorados de casa.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2013)

quien esté dentro de ANR en el momento de presentación de los resultados, It is his/her responsability. Tiene tiempo, si lo desea, para ponerse en la barrera para vislumbrar el paisaje.


----------



## torrefacto (29 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> quien esté dentro de ANR en el momento de presentación de los resultados, It is his/her responsability. Tiene tiempo, si lo desea, para ponerse en la barrera para vislumbrar el paisaje.



que los presenta, hoy ??


----------



## Dotierr (29 Oct 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> que los presenta, hoy ??



El jueves.


----------



## Astrako (29 Oct 2013)

Creo que me he explicado mal. Pongamos un ejemplo; ANR cierra en 6,50 y nosotros hemos puesto un SL en 6,30. Pues bien, si el mercado abre con un gap, pongamos del 20 % (ejemplo comentado arriba) llevando la acción a 5,20, pueden haber pasado dos cosas con el stop loss:

a) salta al primer precio infierior marcado, luego salta a 5,20, luego has perdido un 20 %, cuando el objetivo de poner tu stop loss era que si entrabas en pérdidas fuera con un máximo que tu habías estimado (bajada entorno al 3 %)

b) hay más, según el broker, y ojo con esto, te puedes encontrar con que en lugar de ejecutarse el SL a 6,30, como el precio de apertura debido al gap (hipotético del ejemplo, a la baja, del 20 %) como el primer precio marcado es 5,20 y es menor que tu SL, en ciertas ocasiones no se ejecuta tu SL, ya que no es lo que tu querías. Aquí, si el mercado entra en pánico, empiezan a saltar SL a 5,20 y la gente (rebaño) empieza a vender por inercia, lo mismo la sorpresa del SL puede ser mayúscula.

Sobre esto hay bastante debate en internet. Algún ejemplo ¿Que pasa con los stop loss pillados en un Gap? - Rankia Donde podemos encontrar respuestas como esta "Es que un Stop Loss a la baja, se ejecuta cuando llega a un precio dado y se desactiva cuando hay un precio inferior al mismo. Por eso, ante un gap a la baja, no se ejecuta, pero sí que se desactiva."

En cualquier caso, el objetivo de un SL es poder minimizar las pérdidas en caso de bajada, con un porcentaje dado o un precio objetivo, con el que cubrir nuestro margen de pérdida. Si yo por ejemplo planteo que quiero perder máximo un 3 % +- sobre el precio de entrada, pongamos 6,50. Si al final, tras un gap del 20 % mi SL salta a 5,20, en cualquier caso me han jodido pero bien, tanto si se ejecuta al primer precio a la baja, como si se desactiva, ya que mi SL no habrá cumplido con el objetivo marcado. 

Por eso, ante incertidumbre a la vista , volatilidad muy grande, previsión de resultados que puedan producir un gap importante, un SL no nos salva, pero estar fuera si. Obvio, si abrimos con un gap al alza del 20 %, nos habremos perdido una bonita subida, como bien indicabas. 

En cualquier caso, quiero matizar que estamos hablando del ejemplo planteado, en ningún caso estamos afirmando que un gap del 20 % sea lo lógico ni mucho menos en ningún valor, pero dado el ejemplo creo que nos sirve para hacernos una idea de como pueden afectar los SL según el caso. 

No obstante, tomar todo esto como una opinión para el debate. Soy un lego total y como he comentado no tengo más experiencia que alguna operación puntual en el mercado nacional y todo esto no son cuestiones que domine, pero así, entre todos, podemos ir ampliando conocimientos y tratando de terminar de concretar las dudas que tengamos.



paulistano dijo:


> Astrako.... El stop loss SIEMPRE salta.
> 
> Tu das orden de venta si la acción tiene un precio igual o inferior a 5,30....
> 
> ...




:Aplauso:Mejor no lo podías haber explicado. Explicado no, recordado, pues es algo que como decíamos post atrás, lo comentaste desde el principio:Aplauso:
Bastante es ya que se deis indicaciones por aquí, ofrezcáis aportaciones, análisis, experiencias, recomendaciones... Mientras, se aprende... y se agradece :

Y no seas modesto, que más de uno se ha llevado jugosas rentabilidades gracias al hilo de FCC haciéndote caso. Así que, que menos que decir lo que es justo. Aún así, por supuesto, Janus no tiene la bola de cristal (aunque a más de uno a veces se nos plantee la duda )

En cualquier caso, chicos, este es el inicio del hilo ¿a ver como aparece el jueves no? que de eso se trataba. Salud!!!




Janus dijo:


> Estimados,
> 
> quiero aprovechar nuevamente para matizar un par de temas que de paso me sirven para responder un mensaje privado.
> 
> ...


----------



## tikonenko (29 Oct 2013)

*el dia 31 presenta resultados ARN*

hola a todos los foreros,el jueves 31 presenta resultados ARN,de momento hoy subio 1 centavo
suerte maestro janus,no he podido seguirte en esta aventura por falta de liquidez,pero te tengo una gran fe,tu eres el "ORACULO DE VILLACONEJOS"


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Oct 2013)

*Ya*



Janus dijo:


> quien esté dentro de ANR en el momento de presentación de los resultados, It is his/her responsability. Tiene tiempo, si lo desea, para ponerse en la barrera para vislumbrar el paisaje.
> 
> Ahora llega lo bueno de verdad


----------



## Astrako (30 Oct 2013)

Para ir abriendo boca, pongamos de donde viene ANR. Os recomiendo que al abrir el enlace, trasteéis un poco con cada uno de los enlaces que abren ventanas emergentes de "beneficios y pérdidas", "balance general" y "cash flow". Luego, en cada ventana emergente, podéis ver los resultados de 2012 y los provisionales de 2013 hasta junio.
De este modo, cuando salgan los resultados el jueves, podremos ir viendo entre todos los fundamentales con "la noticia" para estimar cuan malos son o no 

Invertir en Acciones de Alpha Natural Resources Inc | Precio Alpha Natural Resources Inc | Análisis Alpha Natural Resources Inc

BRIEF: For the six months ended 30 June 2013, Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. revenues decreased 29% to $2.67B. Net loss decreased 87% to $296.5M. Revenues reflect a decrease in demand for the Company's products and services due to unfavorable market conditions. Lower net loss reflects Goodwill impairment decrease from $1.53B (expense) to $0K, Asset impairment and restructuring decrease of 99% to $11.3M (expense).

En el semestre concluido el 30 de junio de 2013, para Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. los ingresos disminuyeron 29% a $ 2.67mil. Las pérdidas netas disminuyeron un 87% a $ 296.5M. 

Los ingresos reflejan una disminución de la demanda de productos y servicios de la Compañía, debido a las condiciones desfavorables del mercado. La pérdida neta inferior refleja disminución de pérdida por deterioro de $ 1.53mil (gastos) a $ 0K, deterioro de activos y reestructuración en descenso de 99% a $ 11.3M (gastos).


----------



## hazaña (30 Oct 2013)

Avauncer » How Long Can Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR) Keep Its Head Over Water?

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 02:37 ----------

Boston, MA 10/29/2013 (wallstreetpr) - Alpha Natural Resources Inc. (NYSE:ANR) is facing an uncertain future as changing trends in fuels has left the company far behind. Alpha operates 26 coal preparation plants and 107 mines in the U.S. The company was profiting on the need for ‘clean’ coal required by power utilities and metallurgical companies. Introduction of scrubbers lead to these companies shift to any coal that was cheap. Extension of natural gas as a fuel and the low prices made them change over to natural gas as fuel. Coal was being associated with causing more environmental damage than other fossil fuels. Labor costs are also rising in the labor intensive coal industry. Coal industry is facing a severe test in the U.S. with an estimated 150 mines closing down in the last couple of years.

Alpha has been losing money in the last seven quarters. The company also expects the weak economic conditions and lower natural gas prices to remain for some time to come. Demand for metallurgical coal can only increase when demand for the metals increases. The economic condition is not stable globally, the federal government may have avoided a financial default for now, but efforts for a more permanent solution have not reached anywhere. Other countries are also reeling under recession; Europe is yet to recover fully. The company understands that the only way to survive is by reducing costs and waiting out for this tough period to pass. The company still has $1.9 billion in reserves. Alpha has tightened its belts further by reducing capital expenditure. Maturity of long term debt is due in 2015 only. It aims to reduce costs by 3%. Sales of non-core assets will also yield some much needed cash.

These steps border on desperation. Investors will have to think carefully before making any fresh investments though the shares are trading at a very lucrative price of $6.59. They have not yet tested the bottom.

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR) Faces Uncertain Future - Wall Street PR


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Caballero, vive usted al límite
> 
> De mayor quiero tener sus webs



Le había comentado que soy de Bilbao ¿no? 

Por no caer en la redundancia y tal...

Las Walter las tengo en positivo casi un dólar y con stop más ceñido. Además me ayudan a ver la "traza" de las anarossas....


----------



## Buryni (30 Oct 2013)

Para los que aún aguantamos parece que remonta un poco


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

A ver cómo empieza la sesión pero de momento va en rojo.
De todas formas el premarket de las anarosas es de todo menos representativo.


----------



## Krim (30 Oct 2013)

En 6.65 ahora, macho. Los que entrasteis en 6.3 sin stop garantizado deberíais pensaros cosas, EMMHO.


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Que raro... Una hora de sesión y sin caer a los infiernos a la primera de cambio.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En 6.65 ahora, macho. Los que entrasteis en 6.3 sin stop garantizado deberíais pensaros cosas, EMMHO.



A mi por suerte o por desgracia me echaron ayer. 
Por cierto Cloud Peak Energy está subiendo +3,27% y no está a punto de quebrar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Oct 2013)

A que hora son los resultados lo digo para montarlo tipo partido de futbol con su previa, porra e ir preparando las excusas sobre el arbrito y tal.


----------



## ruixat (30 Oct 2013)

En caso de catástrofe repitan conmigo: yo voy largo, yo voy largo....


----------



## wililon (30 Oct 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A que hora son los resultados lo digo para montarlo tipo partido de futbol con su previa, porra e ir preparando las excusas sobre el arbrito y tal.




Yo con el entrenador que hay lo veo muy negro


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Gol!!!)))


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Oct 2013)

Lastima que en ING no pueda poner stops, mañana estare fuera de casa y con la subida de hoy seria bueno poder ponerlos ceñiditos.

Tambien tengo cuenta en La Caixa. Alguien sabe si desde ahi se pueden poner stops en valores americanos? cuanto se tarda en trasladar cartera?


----------



## Kid (30 Oct 2013)

Aunque éste no sea el hilo adecuado, ¿alguien puede darme una explicación a lo que esta pasando hoy con VOWG? Estoy dentro desde hace tiempo, como valor a muy largo, y estoy alucinando.
Salut.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Oct 2013)

¿Los resultados anarosos son en apertura o al cierre.? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

creo que apertura


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Oct 2013)

Entonces moriremos a la hora de comer.....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

vaya acción mas aburrida...entre 6,80 y 6,30 toda la semana...no me jodas


----------



## adivino (30 Oct 2013)

perfecta para metesacas


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Parado esta esto... Se nota que esta casi todo el mundo fuera.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ruixat (30 Oct 2013)

Yo estoy dentro. Es que voy largo..... ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Parado esta esto... Se nota que esta casi todo el mundo fuera....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Acabo de venderlo a 6.65. Me cagué. Zurraspas a punta pala. Pierdo 5 centavos más comisiones...uno 80 euracos.

Mañana veremos. O no.


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Date con un canto en los dientes... A mi me dieron bien.... Por eso ya de perdidos al río dejo esas 2.000 ahí a ver que pasa. 

Casi seguro que las puedes pillar más abajo. 

Ojo con Bankinter que solo admite ordenes hasta 5 minutos antes del cierre 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Aunque éste no sea el hilo adecuado, ¿alguien puede darme una explicación a lo que esta pasando hoy con VOWG? Estoy dentro desde hace tiempo, como valor a muy largo, y estoy alucinando.
> Salut.



Volkswagen AG (VOWG_p.DE) Key Developments | Reuters.com

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 19:54 ----------

Como dije, tengo Walter Energy como "sombra" de ANR. Hoy ha publicado resultados. Ha refinanciado y deja sus primeros vencimientos para Junio de 2015. Así que en ese lado tranquilo... tambien plantea mejores perspectivas de negocio. Parece que ha gustado moderadamente...


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Allá vamossss

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Oct 2013)

Soy la polla.


----------



## josemi20 (30 Oct 2013)

jajajajaj vendéis y sube a 2.83! pues yo voy a corto! me la juego para mañana!


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Soy la polla.



Te pasó lo que a mi....te ha podido la cagalera y punto.

Si te sirve de consuelo que vendí a 6,35...:fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te pasó lo que a mi....te ha podido la cagalera y punto.
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo que vendí a 6,35...:fiufiu:



Si...ayer estuve a punto de vender a 6.30...algo es algo.


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si...ayer estuve a punto de vender a 6.30...algo es algo.



Me dejé el 25% de la posi por si ocurría esto8:

A ver si sigue tirando


----------



## Astrako (30 Oct 2013)

+-7 % de 6,30 a 6,80 no está nada mala para alguien ávido y que sepa aprovechar esas diferencias si un valor se mantiene más o menos lateral. Si compras en 6,30 y vendes en 6,80... ¡¡¡ quién pillara un 7% semanal!!! 



paulistano dijo:


> vaya acción mas aburrida...entre 6,80 y 6,30 toda la semana...no me jodas



Por cierto, aprovecho ahora que está en 6,75 para recordar que cuando Janus abrió el hilo, el 22 de Octubre al medio día, creo que abrió en 5,79 y cerró en 5,90. Si no me fallan las cuentas es + de un 14%. Venga, que más de uno debe haber entrado y salido teniendo plusvalías. 

¿Habéis salido en este rango, esperando los resultados de mañana? :


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> +-7 % de 6,30 a 6,80 no está nada mala para alguien ávido y que sepa aprovechar esas diferencias si un valor se mantiene más o menos lateral. Si compras en 6,30 y vendes en 6,80... ¡¡¡ quién pillara un 7% semanal!!!




Ya, ya...pero para los que no nos viene a cuenta hacer eso:ouch:


Es más, les voy a contar por qué vendí ayer, no fue el pánico el único motivo.

EL otro motivo fue el siguiente:

El día anterior....abre aprox en 6,70 y baja a 6,35.....recupera al cierre.

Ayer abre en 6,66 y baja a 6,30......en ese momento, el iluminado que os escribe pensó:

" Me niego a creer que hagan la misma jugada que ayer y lo recuperen....esto hoy se pega la hostia, has metido mucha pasta y vas a joder el año, vende!!"

Y vendí.


----------



## Astrako (30 Oct 2013)

Edito: 6,81 ANR Análisis técnico | Valores de Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c - Yahoo! Finanzas 

Va a cerrar en máximos semanales antes de presentar resultados ¿?

Paulistano, te entiendo. Sobre todo es que veamos el vaso medio lleno o medio vacío. Todo depende en que rango entramos y a cual salimos. El ejemplo, es que muchos valores no se tiran una semana, sino meses, en un rango lateral menor del 7 %. Vamos que quien sabe, yo creo que puede aprovechar los movimientos de la última semana en ANR (yo por ejemplo no me atrevo y más aún sabiendo que mañana vienen resultados). 

Pero vamos, que desde Janus posteó hace una semana hasta hoy, más de uno intradía habrá podido ganar. Bueno, que ¿comenzamos con la previa antes de que abra mañana y presenten resultados? Que intriga... ¿algún avance?



paulistano dijo:


> Ya, ya...pero para los que no nos viene a cuenta hacer eso:ouch:
> 
> 
> Es más, les voy a contar por qué vendí ayer, no fue el pánico el único motivo.
> ...


----------



## ruixat (30 Oct 2013)

Paso de estar solo ahí dentro. He vendido a 6,80 y las plusvis -por lo que veo- han servido para pagar jugosas comisiones a ing....


----------



## hazaña (30 Oct 2013)

ruixat dijo:


> Paso de estar solo ahí dentro. He vendido a 6,80 y las plusvis -por lo que veo- han servido para pagar jugosas comisiones a ing....



Yo tengo unas cuantas posiciones 6.35, 3.37, 6.52 ...
pero me estais metiendo miedo y las plusvis queman, sobre todo pensando a la ostia que meterá maniana.
Menos mal que era una posición a largo :XX:


----------



## jjsuamar (30 Oct 2013)

Total. Que me quedo sólo. 

Enviado desde mi ST26i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amigodemisamigos (30 Oct 2013)

No no yo sigo 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjsuamar (30 Oct 2013)

Pues nada compañero: agárrate, respira hondo y disfruta del paisaje.

Enviado desde mi ST26i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Oct 2013)

A mi me da la impresión que este valor está manipulado para atrapar "ingresos" con tanto sube y baja, si os fijáis, sube poniéndose en un alegre y optimista verde, entran inversores que lo ven alcista y de repente cae rápido barriendo los stop loss que pueda haber por el camino, y acojonando a los que no lo tienen pero que con tanto rojo les entra el vértigo, como a mi mismo me pasó o a muchos de vosotros, según veo...... a mi este valor me recuerda a la pesca con cucharilla, el pescador la echa y la arrastra para que brille (color verde alcista) y cuando el inversor pica, el pescador lo recoge, lo echa a la cesta y vuelve a arrojar la cucharilla para pillar más peces....anyway, mucha suerte a los que habéis tenido los huevos de aguantar y estar dentro...


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2013)

Burbus, esto es importante.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...supuestaria-seg-social-septiembre-2013-a.html

La tranquilidad se va a tornar en violencia. Bocachocho jode a los jovenunos y ahora a los viejunos. Va a tener lo que merece.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2013)

Yo sigo como ayer: pordosismo o muerte. Ya no hay mas que hacer suerte a los que estamos dentro y sobre todo a los que llevan 2000 como leí por ahí ::

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo sigo como ayer: pordosismo o muerte. Ya no hay mas que hacer suerte a los que estamos dentro y sobre todo a los que llevan 2000 como leí por ahí ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Ayer llevaba 8.000, imaginate mi culito....)

Hoy con 2.000 me quedo tranquilamente dentro.

No creo que la quiebren.....asi que pordosismo:Baile:


----------



## ruixat (30 Oct 2013)

Yo he vendido cuando el cuerpo, que es muy sabio, ha empezado a relajar los esfínteres....


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Oct 2013)

*Ole*



paulistano dijo:


> Ayer llevaba 8.000, imaginate mi culito....)
> 
> Hoy con 2.000 me quedo tranquilamente dentro.
> 
> No creo que la quiebren.....asi que pordosismo:Baile:



Tu estas en otra liga


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Tu estas en otra liga



Es que si no, por las comisiones que cobran... No compensa :fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## j.w.pepper (30 Oct 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Total. Que me quedo sólo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST26i mediante Tapatalk



You'll never walk alone.


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estimados,
> 
> quiero aprovechar nuevamente para matizar un par de temas que de paso me sirven para responder un mensaje privado.
> 
> ...



La bolsa es muy perra ::. Hoy ANR ha puntuado en los 6,81 USD por lo que quien no haya querido salir sin perder es que va a asumir la volatilidad que se genere con los resultados de mañana.

Suerte, al toro y nada de lloriquear. Quien pierda dinero es que no ha querido subir el stop loss al punto de entrada.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (30 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La bolsa es muy perra ::. Hoy ANR ha puntuado en los 6,81 USD por lo que quien no haya querido salir sin perder es que va a asumir la volatilidad que se genere con los resultados de mañana.
> 
> Suerte, al toro y nada de lloriquear. Quien pierda dinero es que no ha querido subir el stop loss al punto de entrada.



Janus, ya que anda por aquí.
¿Como de importante crees que es la cita de mañana? Yo ya me he acostumbrado a la volatilidad de ANR (cuando voy verde me siento acostumbradisimo hoija), pero no se si lo de mañana es un doble o nada o es sólo la neurosis del hilo. 
De ser "malo" el resultado, ¿que suelos preve?


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Janus, ya que anda por aquí.
> ¿Como de importante crees que es la cita de mañana? Yo ya me he acostumbrado a la volatilidad de ANR (cuando voy verde me siento acostumbradisimo hoija), pero no se si lo de mañana es un doble o nada o es sólo la neurosis del hilo.
> De ser "malo" el resultado, ¿que suelos preve?



servidor está largo desde 6,50 y aspiro a quedarme largo mañana salvo que me "corra" el stop loss. Este viaje puede ser bueno y en su defecto, el stop loss hará su trabajo.

Los resultados nunca son bueno ni malos porque eso no cotiza. Los resultados superan o no llegan a las expectativas, eso es lo que cotiza para los gacelos porque las manos fuertes ya han hecho sus deberes. Sí, es cierto que hay riesgo de bajadas pero si uno ha entrado donde tiene que hacerlo y se queda cubierto con un buen stop loss, no pasa nada. Tira con pólvora del Rey.

Si uno se dedica a hacer cresting, está fundido y mejor que se aleje de la bolsa porque no está pensando en términos de mercado y sí en términos de ansiedad.

Lo importante para mañana no son los resultados, es el guidance.


----------



## burbujito1982 (30 Oct 2013)

Un par de preguntas desde la más "tierna ignorancia" y para hacer más amena la espera:

1)Si el cuchillo cae, ¿hay varios suelos definidos?

2)¿qué hubiera pasado si...?

Esta segunda pregunta viene a cuento del "trader borracho" del 4,74 que mantuvo en vilo a unos cuántos foreros durante un buen rato y acerca de las forma de venta/compra.

¿qué hubiera pasado si unos cuántos foreros "txikiteros de Bilbao" hubieran puesto unas órdenes de compra a 7,1$? 

¿Hubieran saltado los sistemas automáticos llevando la cotización mucho más arriba?


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Oct 2013)

Los resultados se presuponen malos... pero eso es razón de más para que ya esté descontado, ¿no? Ya veremos que pasa mañana... Hasta que no cerremos por encima de 7,50 no me quedaré tranquilo con este valor


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Un par de preguntas desde la más "tierna ignorancia" y para hacer más amena la espera:
> 
> 1)Si el cuchillo cae, ¿hay varios suelos definidos?
> 
> ...




con 400 títulos no se mueve un valor de este calado, por mucho que sea en el after o en el pre. Tiene que haber sido un error. Para eso están los creadores de mercado y las contrapartes que son contratadas para mantener el valor.


----------



## j.w.pepper (30 Oct 2013)

Tocados los 6,83 en el after hours trading, esperemos que sea una buena señal para mañana.


----------



## burbujito1982 (30 Oct 2013)

Más dudas (supongo que estas cosas se estudian):

entiendo que habrá un historial de resultados (dias que se presentan resultados, se entiende) y que vistos con la perspectiva del tiempo nos pueden dar unas ideas; 

por ejemplo acerca de como se ha comportado la acción antes y después de los "días D" y si existe algo parecido a un patrón siempre que los resultados son buenos o malos.

O por lo menos una probabilidad: un alto porcentaje de las veces si la acción se ha movido en los dias previos de la forma X y los resultados han sido +, a continuación ha pasado Y.

Y con esos datos habría una cierta capacidad de predicción (ojo, que he leído a Taleb y ya sé que esto da igual).


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

Pillo sitio....


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

¿Se sabe a que hora es la presentación de resultados y dónde se pueden seguir?


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> ¿Se sabe a que hora es la presentación de resultados y dónde se pueden seguir?



Se acaban de presentar los resultados, y son mejores de lo esperado (aunque por poquito):

Alpha Natural Resources (ANR): Q3 EPS of -$0.61 beats by $0.15.
Revenue of $1.19B beats by $0.01B. (PR)

Con suerte nos vamos arriba en la apertura


----------



## danielovich (31 Oct 2013)

Pues nada, a esperar, yo estoy dentro con 3.000 pavetes, a pelo y sin stop, vamos a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Hannibal (31 Oct 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Se acaban de presentar los resultados, y son mejores de lo esperado (aunque por poquito):
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources (ANR): Q3 EPS of -$0.61 beats by $0.15.
> Revenue of $1.19B beats by $0.01B. (PR)
> ...



Vaya, justo acababa de cerrar mi ventana del broker con un minianálisis técnico. Así de memoria, la resistencia estaba en 6,70 si no recuerdo mal, que le ha costado mucho estos dias superarla, y si hoy la consolidamos (y parece que será de sobra) la próxima estación eran los 7,5 si no recuerdo mal. Espero tener algo más de ojo en esto que el jato :cook:


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Oct 2013)

Tengo el dinero listo para meterlo jejeje...

Aver cuando Janus nos da la orden. Hoy va a ser la hostia.


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 Oct 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for Third Quarter 2013 - ANR - BoardVote

Gap al alza. Enhorabuena a los premiados
Más..

Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for Third Quarter 2013 - Seeking Alpha


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for Third Quarter 2013 - ANR - BoardVote
> 
> Gap al alza. Enhorabuena a los premiados
> Más..
> ...



Bueno, bueno, no empecemos a chuparnos las pollas todavía:

Pre-market ANR

De momento el pre-market solo tiene una orden de 100 títulos a 7$, pero hasta que abra el mercado aun tienen que cruzarse muchas más órdenes y veremos en lo que queda la cosa.

De abrir por encima de 7$ y consolidarse sería una muy buena noticia.


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2013)

Que curioso, 100 títulos también.

Para variar me ha pillado fuera. Pero bueno, creo que aún queda la mejor parte del pastel. A recargar balas y a ver si hay posibilidades.


----------



## Topongo (31 Oct 2013)

A ver si hay suerte y nos es solo un gap a la alza para tirarla luego, a mi personalmente no me parecen tan buenos los resultados, pero supongo que son mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## danielovich (31 Oct 2013)

la clave siempre son las "expectativas" , nunca el concepto bueno o malo ha sido tan subjetivo


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y nos es solo un gap a la alza para tirarla luego, a mi personalmente no me parecen tan buenos los resultados, pero supongo que son mejor de lo esperado.



Los resultados no son buenos en absoluto, pero de lo que se trata es de que han sido mejor de los resultados que se esperaban. Eso es lo que se supone que debe de contar, puesto que si ya se esperaba que fueran malos, el impacto ya se supone descontado del precio del valor.

De todos modos cójase con pinzas, que yo soy un newbie.

Eso sí, se anima el premarket y parece que el gap al alza se consolida. Algunas compras en 6,98 y 6,99, pero vamos, que aunque no abra por encima de 7, es un soplo de aire fresco.


----------



## torrefacto (31 Oct 2013)

Aquí estarían supuestamente los resultados:

Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for Third Quarter 2013<ANR.N> | Reuters


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

ayer cuando se comentaba que el ibex tendría movimiento de 200 puntos, pensaba que hablábais que hacia abajo....que hacia arriba....:fiufiu:

Espero que don pandoro venga a por los larguistas a las 14 horas.....

esto iba e el foro del ibex...sorry!


----------



## Hannibal (31 Oct 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, no empecemos a chuparnos las pollas todavía:
> 
> Pre-market ANR
> 
> ...



Si, aún queda una hora y no empecemos como el otro dia a intentar sacar previsiones del premarket en base a órdenes ni mildolaristas.

Eso sí, por mi parte 2 avisos a navegantes:

1) Desde el punto de vista técnico: para mí ahora mismo el soporte es 6,7 y la siguietne resistencia fuerte está en 7,5. No es casualidad que ayer cerrara justo en 6,74.

2) Por esto, nadie nos asegura que abra al alza; aunque los resultados deberían ayudar a consolidar la rotura de esa resistencia. Y ahora lo importante: si esto ocurre y nos acercamos a los 7,* ya empieza a ser obligatorio poner SL en 6,7*. Ya sabemos que este valor fluctúa mucho y nos lo pueden hacer saltar fácilmente, por eso yo, a nivel personal, lo pondría cuando el valor esté ya a un 5% por encima, que es justo los 7$. Si nos barren que al menos sea sin grandes pérdidas.


----------



## danielovich (31 Oct 2013)

7,06 señores, se pone interesante la cosa... a ver cómo transcurre!!!

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 14:09 ----------

Janus cómo lo ves?


----------



## torrefacto (31 Oct 2013)

Hasta q janus de señal, no me muevo


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources' (ANR) $0.61/share Q3 loss was smaller than expected, as lower costs softened the blow of weak coal prices.
ANR also cut its 2013 capex target to $260M-$290M from $275M-$325M, and set a 2014 budget of $250M-$350M.
Expects to ship 86M-91M tons of coal in 2013, 70M-90M tons in 2014.
CEO Kevin Crutchfield sees improving conditions, with the met coal market "gradually improving from its recent apparent low point, and domestic thermal coal inventories have trended down."
*Shares +4.7% premarket.*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Oct 2013)

6.96...ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:

Ahora 7.01

7.12 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: enhorabuena a los que aguantasteis.


----------



## danielovich (31 Oct 2013)

7,25 que no se desinfle por favor....


----------



## kuroi (31 Oct 2013)

me subo al carro,

800 acc.

7,04$


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

Ahora buscamos confirmación. De momento la rotura con fuerza la tenemos.

Ahora Janus, guianos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Oct 2013)

Donde teneis los SL? Yo a 6.95 pensando en bajarlo a 6.8


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

fuera en 7,25
600 euros al saco)


----------



## Empírrico (31 Oct 2013)

Out 7,3 300€ pal pouch!

Gracias Janus!


----------



## Topongo (31 Oct 2013)

A ver quien se mete ahora pfff con +8


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

Tiene un motivo para subir y dos para bajar..

Subir porque ha roto resistencia

Bajar para probarla.... y porque es un chicharro. Le esperare en 6,9 de nuevo... fumando espero....


----------



## Topongo (31 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Tiene un motivo para subir y dos para bajar..
> 
> Subir porque ha roto resistencia
> 
> Bajar para probarla.... y porque es un chicharro. Le esperare en 6,9 de nuevo... fumando espero....



Exacto ya que me sali en el stop (mio mental) ya paso de meterme hasta la consolidadción, que esta es tan puta que hasta cierra en rojo.


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

7.04

Ahi viene de nuevo...)


----------



## ptbrudy (31 Oct 2013)

Me meto de nuevo


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

AMONOH!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ptbrudy (31 Oct 2013)

Voy apalancado x20 para cortos lo veis bien no para el dia de hoy habiendo comprado a 7,08, y eso que el otro dia la compre a 6,30 i pico


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 Oct 2013)

Yo no lo veo. Esperan vender menos toneladas el año que viene. Es un vamos a aguantar hasta qué escampe. Suerte a todos


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

el límite es el cielo.....


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

Por ahora tiene buena pinta. El nuevo soporte parece que aguanta... pero todavia no es definitivo


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Oct 2013)

Pues si me entra la orden que he puesto de venta a 7,22, dejo de ser himbersor a largo en ANR. Las llevo desde 6,09.

Edito: Vendidas. Hasta la próxima oportunidad.


----------



## ptbrudy (31 Oct 2013)

Vendidas a 7,22 tambien yo. Buen dia hoy.


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

Sinceramente no entiendo las prisas que tenéis todos por vender. Yo pretendo vender, pero porque quiero cambiar de broker, si no no me movería aun.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

Que poco aguante tenéis. Para eso estan los stop loss, se trata de ir moviendo la barrera no salirse 

PD. El que se lo quiera pensar tiene AMD baratito hoy :fiufiu:


----------



## SPK (31 Oct 2013)

Sigo dentro.Entre a 6.72::


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Que poco aguante tenéis. Para eso estan los stop loss, se trata de ir moviendo la barrera no salirse
> 
> PD. El que se lo quiera pensar tiene AMD baratito hoy :fiufiu:



No veo claro AMD aun, tengo la sensación que en noviembre pierde los 3$.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

Yo tengo el SL en $2.90. La verdad es que ahí juego con ventaja porque vendí muy alto antes de verano y entré barato pero creo que puede remontar otra vez. Es una acción que me gusta.


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

Habéis visto el volumen?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

El volumen o la falta de él?


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

En un par de horas se va a mover en este valor lo que normalmente mueve en toda la jornada.


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Que poco aguante tenéis. Para eso estan los stop loss, se trata de ir moviendo la barrera no salirse
> 
> PD. El que se lo quiera pensar tiene AMD baratito hoy :fiufiu:



Por que se puede hacer mucho mete saca cada dia, ganar dinero, y mantenerlas... si se cree que van a subir, vlaro...


----------



## James Bond (31 Oct 2013)

AMD es un buen valor, yo entre fuerte con la bajada de hace unos días a 3,04$. 

Ahora mismo no se si es buen momento para entrar, quizá esperaría a ver si baja un poco más o entrar cuando rompa los 3,40$ que entonces fácilmente se va a los 3,80$ y de hay a los 4,60$.

De todas formas en unos meses la veo a 5$ mínimo. Tiene buena base AMD para subir, ha hecho muy bien los deberes.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

AMD tiene una buena tecnología y, a pesar de que Intel tiene la mano de procesadores ganada, la parte móvil y consola sigue ahí. En GPU's son mejores. Yo he salido hoy de Google a 1033$ y estoy planteandome entrar fuerte en AMD. 

Mientras ANR vuelve a $7.20 =


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (31 Oct 2013)

No puedo ver el volumen en ANR, que tal va?


----------



## Zekko (31 Oct 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> No puedo ver el volumen en ANR, que tal va?



Volume: 9,100


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

No. Volumen 11


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

Fuera en 7,21. Vía libre para que suba como la espuma ahora que me he bajado 

En la próxima corrección os sigo haciendo compañía desde mi nuevo broker


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

Ahora mismo sube con poco volumen. Veremos como termina el día... Esperaba más movimiento de las manos fuertes.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> AMD tiene una buena tecnología y, a pesar de que Intel tiene la mano de procesadores ganada, la parte móvil y consola sigue ahí. En GPU's son mejores. Yo he salido hoy de Google a 1033$ y estoy planteandome entrar fuerte en AMD.
> 
> Mientras ANR vuelve a $7.20 =



Precisamente he aprovechado que he salido de Nanotech para meter algo en AMD. Necesitaba un poco de tranquilidad para el puente ::


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

Bueno señores, intentando aguantar los $7.3 (+8,31%) y aparece algo de volumen...


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Oct 2013)

Dicho y hecho oigan, ni 5 minutos y está en 7.30. Soy gafe pero con ganas 

Al menos salgo con plusvis


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Dicho y hecho oigan, ni 5 minutos y está en 7.30. Soy gafe pero con ganas
> 
> Al menos salgo con plusvis



Volvera a 7,10 :rolleye:


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 Oct 2013)

Un consejo. Si quieren hacer un por dos, no miren la cotización cada cinco minutos...


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Un consejo. Si quieren hacer un por dos, no miren la cotización cada cinco minutos...



x2 es de pobres, hasta 25 no me apeo... 

bueno, tal vez tarde un poquito... pero quince días ya puedo esperar... :XX: :XX:

Efectivamente, acaba de presentar resultados ahora piensen de dejarlo pastar tranquilamente, vigilando en todo caso por si surgen más oportunidades... y sino, a ver que hace de aquí a enero..

pero no se olviden el SL ahí fuera...


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Volvera a 7,10 :rolleye:



Dicho y hecho


----------



## Astrako (31 Oct 2013)

Pues bien, el 22 de Octubre Janus habla de ANR, cuando está en el entorno de 5,90. Habla de pensar que los resultados serán menos malos de lo esperado, que se podrá ir a 7 y que si lo hace con volumen será buen momento.

1 semana después por encima de los 7, 7,14 en el momento que escribo este hilo ANR Análisis técnico | Valores de Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c - Yahoo! Finanzas

+ 21 % en una semana. Bien, creo que es momento de dar las gracias no ¿?  Así que nada, ¿Con qué broker estáis trabajando para USA y que tal? ¿Comisiones por los cambios de divisa? ¿En cada operación o solo al hacer la conversión?

Edito: Acabo de ver un tag que pone duros a 4 pesetas... ¡¡¡ Joder, lo han clavado!!! ::


----------



## adivino (31 Oct 2013)

Otro metesaca 7,07 -7,20


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Bueno y cómo va la cosa para los 100.000??? 
Suerte y buen finde que servidor empieza el puente YA!


----------



## hazaña (31 Oct 2013)

Alguien que controle los niveles, se podría subir el stop a 6.80, 6.90, 7.00??


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

Ahora mismo lo tengo en $6.90 no se si me terminará echando :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Oct 2013)

el volumen?


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> Pues bien, el 22 de Octubre Janus habla de ANR, cuando está en el entorno de 5,90. Habla de pensar que los resultados serán menos malos de lo esperado, que se podrá ir a 7 y que si lo hace con volumen será buen momento.
> 
> 1 semana después por encima de los 7, 7,14 en el momento que escribo este hilo ANR Análisis técnico | Valores de Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, creo que es hora de dar al cesar lo que es del cesar, y Janus ha demostrado tener una vista bursátil bien aguzada, los hechos lo demuestran, yo he perdido algo de pasta pero por cometer varios errores seguidos, esos errores han tenido que ver con la inexperiencia en este juego de la bolsa, el miedo a perder bastante pasta, ya que además entré demasiado cargado y con la falta de paciencia...... y encima hay que sumar el broker de ING que es muy malo y muy caro para operar con él, en fin que la operación anunciada por Janus en este hilo ha sido un éxito hasta ahora, que hay gente que ha obtenido su merecido reward y que de estas cosas hay que aprender mucho, yo por ejemplo y de momento, he aprendido a alejarme de la bolsa como si de la peste se tratara, me voy a seguir dedicándome a lo que si controlo, que me irá mejor....


Por cierto he buscado la palabreja que Janus usó para definir a los que, como yo, no son muy letrados en esto de la bolsa, "cresting" y la definición acierta pero de pleno.....al menos conmigo....pero estoy seguro que más de uno se va a sentir identificado también........:XX:

Etapas básicas del “cresting”… | Opciones y Futuros


*Viendo la jornada de hoy con los bandazos que lleva, he resucitado un post que colgué en el blog de Carlos Doblado, Blogságora. Entonces lo definí como el “modo tocahuevos”, pero hoy vamos a llamarlo por su nombre tradicional, que es hacer cresting. Así aprovechamos y damos un toque de humor al blog.

Vamos a abordar las etapas básicas del cresting, deporte más caro que el golf que gustan de practicar de vez en cuando todos aquellos que operamos en los mercados.

Las diferentes etapas se pueden resumir en los siguientes puntos:

1.- Huy, esto se va a las nubes, COMPRO…

2.- Cachis, mira que siempre que compro se gira… bueno, es normal una recogida de beneficios con lo que llevaba subido…

3.- Cagüen to lo que se menea, voy a poner un stop que estos me crujen…

4.- Buf, menos mal que puse el stop, porque parece que pierde el soporte…

5.- ¡Qué coño, esto se cae. Qué buenos son los jodíos, ¡como nos engañaron por arriba!. ME PONGO CORTO…

6.- Su pu… madre, ahora va y rebota…

7.- Joder, no se para qué me meto, voy a poner un stop por si acaso…

8.- Vaya me lo volvieron a saltar… joder como tira…

–> Ir al punto 1

Eso en una sesión varias veces… 

El que sea observador verá que lo etiqueto en psicología del trading. No es casual.
*


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Oct 2013)

hazaña dijo:


> Alguien que controle los niveles, se podría subir el stop a 6.80, 6.90, 7.00??



6.80 no seria mala elección. Si pones 7 o 6.9, en cuanto se ponga a prueba la resistencia te va a saltar.

Yo lo tengo a 6.93 :: He entrado a 7.05 y pienso seguir.


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

Uno que se sale. 500 pavos pa la saca.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 19:20 ----------

Janus eres un máquina. Te debo una Copita.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2013)

*Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## torrefacto (31 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Janus, recomiendas entrar ahora para largo?


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Janus, recomiendas entrar ahora para largo?



Habría que esperar a que confirme la subida en cierres y consolide. La forma es media posición en ese momento y la otra media en la corrección al punto de fuga si es que se produce.

Lo que hemos visto solo sirve, en este momento, para tener protegido el punto de entrada y no perder en este trade. De ahí, a que suba y suba ..... hay que demostrarlo.


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

Paso a paso.... El que haya aguantado con dos cojones ya no pierde pasta.... Solo queda ver si es una ilusión o si pegamos un buen meneo a los de Will Street 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

Janus pq no montas un foro y cobra 90 euros ? o es calderilla XDDDD

es una coña mala. sorry


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Paso a paso.... El que haya aguantado con dos cojones ya no pierde pasta.... Solo queda ver si es una ilusión o si pegamos un buen meneo a los de Will Street
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No se trata de cojones. Aveces se trata de plegar y pensar.


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> No se trata de cojones. Aveces se trata de plegar y pensar.



En mi opinion hay que pensar antes de entrar.

Yo doblé la posi mas abajo y la carga psicologica me hizo vender parte de la posi.

De haber mantenido posi Inicial iria ganando un 10%.... en cambio ahora voy practicamente en tablas....por lo que ahora subo el stop y queda todo en una anécdota.


----------



## Releches (31 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En mi opinion hay que pensar antes de entrar.
> 
> Yo doblé la posi mas abajo y la carga psicologica me hizo vender parte de la posi.
> 
> De haber mantenido posi iria ganando un 10%.... en cambio ahora voy practicamente en tablas....por lo que ahora subo el stop y queda todo en una anécdota.



Bueno, pero si las tornas hubieran sido otras habrías palmado el doble de pasta no?

Yo tampoco creo que sea una cuestión de valor. Sino de fe. O del valor que se le da al dinero en riesgo. En realidad, ayer nadie sabía lo que iba a pasar hoy. De hecho, si hubiéramos hecho una encuesta, la mayoría habría dicho que el chicharro se hundía. La atmósfera era pesimista, al contrario que hoy que es optimista!

Desde luego es un mundo interesante, incluso desde el punto de vista psicológico más que económico.

Aprovecho para felicitar a los ganadores, disponen de 3 largos dias para quemarlo como prefieran jajajaaj.

Yo estaré pendiente, la zorra ana rosa me debe dinero, ahora es algo personal.... y como dice freedom, no veas lo que se aprende cuando te cuesta dinero de verdad!


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

Releches dijo:


> Bueno, pero si las tornas hubieran sido otras habrías palmado el doble de pasta no?
> 
> Yo tampoco creo que sea una cuestión de valor. Sino de fe. O del valor que se le da al dinero en riesgo. En realidad, ayer nadie sabía lo que iba a pasar hoy. De hecho, si hubiéramos hecho una encuesta, la mayoría habría dicho que el chicharro se hundía. La atmósfera era pesimista, al contrario que hoy que es optimista!
> 
> ...



Si,si....totslmente de acuerdo.....la himbersion tiene wue ser algo de sentido comun y no de cojones.

Pero claro....cuando no se tienen las ideas claras.....compas pensando que va a subir y de repente te meten un 3% abajo.....a uno se le nubla el sentido....y mas en un valor como este....que no es telefonica o santander....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Oct 2013)

Pues está perdiendo los 7...:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## amigodemisamigos (31 Oct 2013)

Al final la recogida de beneficios lo ha llevado a cerrar en 7$...


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

Que puta es....


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2013)

Shurs, mucho cuidado

Sesión de más a menos con gap de apertura ::::

Ojo con que en el último tramo a la baja ha entrado dinero vendedor a espuertas :8::8:

No hablo de empapelamiento ...... están preparando un empalamiento 8:8:8:


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

Bertok siempre tan optimista.

Espero comprases al cierre....nos vamos la proxima semana a los 10, sin exagerar....

Exagerando pues a los 12 o 13....


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok siempre tan optimista.
> 
> Espero comprases al cierre....nos vamos la proxima semana a los 10, sin exagerar....
> 
> Exagerando pues a los 12 o 13....



Te admiro paulistano.....lo tuyo no es normal.....


----------



## ptbrudy (31 Oct 2013)

Me han pulido ahora al final suerte que lo habia compensado al vender a 7,22 despues de pillarla a 7.08 pero ahora la habia cojido a 7,13 pensado que volveria a subir para ir a cortos, y he tenido que vender a 6,99


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Te admiro paulistano.....lo tuyo no es normal.....



Que coño )

Esta accion es una puta loteria, bertok dice que baja, pues yo que sube::

Mañana le pongo una buena foto de owned y a otra cosa:fiufiu:


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2013)

Otra cosa que no he visto comentada y que creo ha ayudao a aquellos que han cosechado su reward, es la buena subida que ha dao el dólar de ayer a hoy, eso también se hace notar, ahora lo tenemos a 1.35 cuando hace dos días estaba a casi 1.38....enhorabuena a aquellos que han pasado por esa puerta perfecta que se ha abierto por un rato.....

EDITO: y que se seguirá abriendo claro.....::


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2013)

Os subo el hilo y me voy de borrachera....cuidádmela::

Puta barrera del 7:ouch:


----------



## adivino (1 Nov 2013)

Ojo a los 7,30
Es un techo de canal alcista, y ya lo ha tocado una vez...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os subo el hilo y me voy de borrachera....cuidádmela::
> 
> Puta barrera del 7:ouch:



También te cuidamos el cambio euro/dolar para que te salga rentable


----------



## hazaña (1 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Ojo a los 7,30
> Es un techo de canal alcista, y ya lo ha tocado una vez...



Y el suelo cual es? a mi me interesa mas que no me saquen.


----------



## adivino (1 Nov 2013)

hazaña dijo:


> Y el suelo cual es? a mi me interesa mas que no me saquen.



El suelo del canal esta hoy en 5,8


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os subo el hilo y me voy de borrachera....cuidádmela::
> 
> Puta barrera del 7:ouch:





Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> También te cuidamos el cambio euro/dolar para que te salga rentable



Guardia pretoriana posicionada a las puertas de Wall Street....tu emborráchate a gusto y no te preocupes por nada...


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> También te cuidamos el cambio euro/dolar para que te salga rentable



Esta mañana lo he mirado y estaba otra vez en casi 38

Todo lo que sea verde es bueno para anr

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta mañana lo he mirado y estaba otra vez en casi 38
> 
> Todo lo que sea verde es bueno para anr
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



ahora mismo el euro cayendo por debajo de 1.35, algo estupendo para ti ya que compraste bastante más arriba....cuanto más baje el euro contra el dólar más valen tus anarrosas...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta mañana lo he mirado y estaba otra vez en casi 38
> 
> Todo lo que sea verde es bueno para anr
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



7,29 Up 0,29(4.14%)


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2013)

Vamos coñoooooo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Nov 2013)

Vamos coooooño 

Y con el 24% prestado en posis cortas, ya veras tu que risas cuando empiecen a recomprar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos coñoooooo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



7,38 Up 0,38(5.43%) rompiendo por arriba.... 

EUR/USD 1,3484


----------



## kuroi (1 Nov 2013)




----------



## NaNDeTe (1 Nov 2013)

Lo del cambio ha venido a huevo a los que hagais mete saca... la putada es que algunos brokers hacen el cambio que les da la gana, cuando estaba a 1,38 y compre anarosas no me extrañaria que me lo hiciesen a 1,36 y si vendiera ahora seguro que me lo metian a 1,36 tambien xD


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Hola amigos,

quiero hacer un merecido homenaje a algunas notas que han aparecido en las etiquetas. La bolsa es muy perra y siempre les pone a algunos en su sitio.

A riesgo de ser banned, here I go:

"como pierda": no deberías salvo que seas un picha inquieta y te hayas salido antes de tiempo.
"duros a cuatro pesetas": más bien diría que son 7,3 vs. 6,3. El ratio es del 15% por lo que casi son duros a cuatro pesetas.
"janus megaowneado en 3": you better wait to another day.


----------



## adivino (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> quiero hacer un merecido homenaje a algunas notas que han aparecido en las etiquetas. La bolsa es muy perra y siempre les pone a algunos en su sitio.
> 
> ...



y como la ve usted hoy?


----------



## kuroi (1 Nov 2013)

si consolidamos los 7$ , vamos por buen camino ,no?


----------



## NaNDeTe (1 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> si consolidamos los 7$ , vamos por buen camino ,no?



el tema para mi es que esta en la parte alta del canalillo alcista donde esta metido. Yo por si acaso, no vendo, si baja de 6 en las proximas semanas pues si eso metemos mas plata no? :cook:


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2013)

Mi opinión de gacela es que ahora es lo típico que se sale alguien para comprar más abajo..... Y pierden el tren. 

Ya veremos..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amigodemisamigos (1 Nov 2013)

A mi verla a 7.5$ me suena a gloria


----------



## hazaña (1 Nov 2013)

Estoy por subir el stop a 7.00 con intención de seguir dentro, como lo veis? lo toca a la próxima corrección o me aguanta unos días?
---
Ahi tienes tu gloria 7.53


----------



## amigodemisamigos (1 Nov 2013)

Se ha cargado la resistencia de 7.5$. Si consolida por encima serán buenas noticias para todos los que seguimos dentro...

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 19:11 ----------

Yo ayer noche lo baje porque me imaginaba que iniciaría el día bajando tal y como terminó ayer. Esperemos al cierre y movamos las barreras :fiufiu:


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Nov 2013)

Vendidas a 7,50 $, casi un 10 % de rentabilidad neta. Y las vendo pq ING no me permite poner stops, de lo contrario los iría subiendo progresivament. 

Muchas Gracias Janus.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> y como la ve usted hoy?



Hardwell Live @ Tomorrowworld 2013 - YouTube


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Shurs, mucho cuidado
> 
> Sesión de más a menos con gap de apertura ::::
> 
> ...





Lo siento Bertok pero has sido:








Nosotros lo sentimos más que tu. ::::::::::


----------



## Astrako (1 Nov 2013)

Pues si, una vez más Janus queda en el sitio que se merece, Janus, eres el puto crack. Tenemos a las anarosas jugueteando ya varias veces en los 7,5. A ver si cierra en ese tramo porque sería interesante, que tras presentar resultados suba estos dos días seguidos y con fuerza.

ANR Análisis técnico | Valores de Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c - Yahoo! Finanzas

Además, parece que ayer y hoy hay más volumen que los días anteriores no ¿?

Por cierto, a ve si me podéis ayudar. Siempre he operado con Bankinter, para empresas del Ibex y resto de mercado continúo hispanistaní. ¿Qué tal para USA? ¿Me recomendáis algún broker mejor a tal fin?

Edito para quotearte Janus: El mejor de todos, como comenté ayer también, es el ""duros a cuatro pesetas". Desde que estaba a 5,90 el 22 de Octubre, se ha quedado corto el tag ::



Janus dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> quiero hacer un merecido homenaje a algunas notas que han aparecido en las etiquetas. La bolsa es muy perra y siempre les pone a algunos en su sitio.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Lo siento Bertok pero has sido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asumo.

Estaba analizando su gráfico:
- La vela de ayer al cierre era muy fea con descarga de papel en el último tramo.
- La vela de hoy me resulta sorprendente.

.... pero lo que importa es que suba y lo ha hecho

Me toca :::::::: aunque algo dentro de mí me diga que se marcará un reversal.


----------



## hazaña (1 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Vendidas a 7,50 $, casi un 10 % de rentabilidad neta. Y las vendo pq ING no me permite poner stops, de lo contrario los iría subiendo progresivament.



Esto es lo bueno de ser pobre :: , como no tengo un gil me apalanco 1:20 y mis ganancias ahora (aun no cerré) son de mas del 300%, pero seguro que es menos pasta que tu 10% :cook:
---
Edito para decir que si, que abrir posiciones y meterlas en verde es 20 veces mas difícil


----------



## amigodemisamigos (1 Nov 2013)

Estoy mirando los últimos trades y lo están bajando de máximos con trades de 100 en 100... Esto me recuerda a los ataques en MtGox con los bitcoins. 

Es normal que lo puedan mover con tan poco volumen? :


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

I wanna walk on the crowd, put your hands up right now.

Are you ready for the next "How to win ......?".


----------



## Topongo (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> I wanna walk on the crowd, put your hands up right now.
> 
> Are you ready for the next "How to win ......?".



Yeeeep and what about this still on time?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> I wanna walk on the crowd, put your hands up right now.
> 
> Are you ready for the next "How to win ......?".



we are looking forward to hearing from you soon

Gamesa, Sacyr, FCC, TEL, ANR.... What's next?


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> we are looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Gamesa, Sacyr, FCC, TEL, ANR.... What's next?



Otros serán más contundentes: we are eager to hearing from you soon ::::::


----------



## kuroi (1 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JgffRW1fKDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (2 Nov 2013)

3 things

Got in at 7.06

From here to the teens I say!

I am fartier han Alfredo!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rory (2 Nov 2013)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores!

oiga Janus, ¿cree que sería buena idea comprar unas anarosas ahora o esperar a ver cómo abre el lunes?


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

rory dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los ganadores!
> 
> oiga Janus, ¿cree que sería buena idea comprar unas anarosas ahora o esperar a ver cómo abre el lunes?



1- Ahora no puedes comprarlas. Es sábado:8:
2- Esperar al lunes hay que esperar pero en bolsa es fundamental entender que los trenes pasan y no hay que perseguirlos. Ya vendrán nuevos trenes.


Este viaje ya no admite mucha más carga salvo una consolidación muy relevante. Entrar ahora supone asumir un stop que se os pondrían los pelos de punta.

Esto se disfruta, desde dentro o desde la grada.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1- Ahora no puedes comprarlas. Es sábado:8:
> 2- Esperar al lunes hay que esperar pero en bolsa es fundamental entender que los trenes pasan y no hay que perseguirlos. Ya vendrán nuevos trenes.
> 
> 
> ...



Que potencial alcista tienes aun esta accion?


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que potencial alcista tienes aun esta accion?



Ni idea, la serie de precios nos llevará hasta que el stop loss nos apee. That's the idea.


----------



## Dotierr (2 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1- Ahora no puedes comprarlas. Es sábado:8:
> 2- Esperar al lunes hay que esperar pero en bolsa es fundamental entender que los trenes pasan y no hay que perseguirlos. Ya vendrán nuevos trenes.
> 
> 
> ...



Para cuando un tren español??  Un Amper quizás? por estar quien está y demás...

Felicitarte Janus por tus aciertos y compartirlos.


----------



## Don Pedro (2 Nov 2013)

Ante todo muchas gracias a Mr. Janus por la información, así como a los otros foreros que han comentado la jugada. 

Al final me retiré ayer con unas pequeñas plusvis, aunque de haberme esperado unas horas podrían haber sido mayores, pero trabajo con ING y no podía estar pendiente de la evolución del valor.

Ahora continuaré aprendiendo desde la barrera.

Mucha suerte para los que seguís subidos a l carro.


----------



## mfernama (2 Nov 2013)

Dentro a 7.07.
SL puesto para no perder un centavo.

Si realmente el carbón tira para arriba otro paquetito cuando supere los 10.6 $, sino pues el SL dirá.

Gracias Mr. Janus


----------



## Trece Rosas (2 Nov 2013)

Fascistas capitalistas especulando y creando hambre y miseria en el tercer mundo.

Invertir en bolsa es asesinar niños del tercer mundo.


----------



## hazaña (2 Nov 2013)

Trece Rosas dijo:


> Fascistas capitalistas especulando y creando hambre y miseria en el tercer mundo.
> 
> Invertir en bolsa es asesinar niños del tercer mundo.



Que inocente! :X

N’être pas républicain à vingt ans est preuve d’un manque de cœur ; l’être après trente ans est preuve d’un manque de tête


----------



## Efraim (3 Nov 2013)

Trece Rosas dijo:


> Fascistas capitalistas especulando y creando hambre y miseria en el tercer mundo.
> 
> Invertir en bolsa es asesinar niños del tercer mundo.



Vete a un foro de política a enmierdar y deja que los malvados capitalistas sigamos hablando de la bolsa y de cómo cocinar niños vietnamitas. ::


----------



## Zekko (3 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Este viaje ya no admite mucha más carga salvo una consolidación muy relevante. Entrar ahora supone asumir un stop que se os pondrían los pelos de punta.
> 
> Esto se disfruta, desde dentro o desde la grada.



Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero, ¿no era mejor esperar a entrar a que estuviera bien consolidado más allá de los $7? ¿Ya está consolidado? ¿La previsión no era que la cotización subiera hasta $25-$30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morfheo (3 Nov 2013)

Que pena chicos no haberme dado cuenta antes, he estado liado, acavo de leerme el hilo, vaya emoción que me he perdido con las anarosas.
Pillo sitio y os sigo desde la barrera, esperaré un nuevo tren, hasta entonces suerte a todos los que estáis dentro. Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

Zekko dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero, ¿no era mejor esperar a entrar a que estuviera bien consolidado más allá de los $7? ¿Ya está consolidado? ¿La previsión no era que la cotización subiera hasta $25-$30?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



La secuencia era, y es, meter la mitad de la posición cuando se fugó de los 7 USD. Es algo que ya habría que haber hecho.
La segunda parte de la posición hay que meterla cuando corriga hacia los 6,9 USD aprox. Si esto no sucede, se va cabalgando con la primera mitad.

Siempre es igual. Y de piramidar, siempre hacia arriba.


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2013)

Trece Rosas dijo:


> Fascistas capitalistas especulando y creando hambre y miseria en el tercer mundo.
> 
> Invertir en bolsa es asesinar niños del tercer mundo.



Si claro, el ordenador desde el que escribe usted, seguro que es de comercio justo...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si claro, el ordenador desde el que escribe usted, seguro que es de comercio justo...



igual es de manivela, como los que quería sacar el MIT


----------



## klon (3 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio desde la barrera y espero coger el próximo tren. Para este creo que llego tarde.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 20:01 ----------




Trece Rosas dijo:


> Fascistas capitalistas especulando y creando hambre y miseria en el tercer mundo.
> 
> Invertir en bolsa es asesinar niños del tercer mundo.



Vayase a jugar a las casitas en su mundo ideal y deje a cada uno con sus intereses.


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Nov 2013)

*duda*

Quiero abrirme una cuenta en IB para bolsa usana que estoy jarto ya de los jachazos que meten por aquí. Ya he visto las pegas de la comisión mínima de 10 $ mensuales y los 10.000 $ mínimos de entrada para abrirla, pero me gustaría que alguien que ya tenga cuenta me hable de su experiencia y si ha encontrado algún lado offscuro que yo no conozca o alguna surpresa que me pueda encontrar. También algún consejo de pasos a seguir para ahorrarme alguna comisión en la transferencia inicial, conversión a dólares... cualquier consejo será bienvenido y agradecido8:


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Quiero abrirme una cuenta en IB para bolsa usana que estoy jarto ya de los jachazos que meten por aquí. Ya he visto las pegas de la comisión mínima de 10 $ mensuales y los 10.000 $ mínimos de entrada para abrirla, pero me gustaría que alguien que ya tenga cuenta me hable de su experiencia y si ha encontrado algún lado offscuro que yo no conozca o alguna surpresa que me pueda encontrar. También algún consejo de pasos a seguir para ahorrarme alguna comisión en la transferencia inicial, conversión a dólares... cualquier consejo será bienvenido y agradecido8:



Interesado. Creo que el tiempo real no viene incluido, pero eso mejor que te lo confirme alguien que esté dentro.


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Señores esto viene en 7,58...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Señores esto viene en 7,58...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Es el pre market tampoco es muy concluyente...


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Nov 2013)

¿A qué hora abren? ¿No es a las 2.30 tras el cambio de hora?


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿A qué hora abren? ¿No es a las 2.30 tras el cambio de hora?



15:30, vuelta a la normalidad.

Vamos a ver que pasa, en 7,5 estaba la resis ¿no?


----------



## kuroi (4 Nov 2013)

y el personal??

vamos por 7,75 $ 

arriba !!!!!!


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Nov 2013)

Merece la pena seguir metiendo?

Esto va para arriva bastante fuerte.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Vaya tela +4% de golpe. Acaba de entrar volumen comprador a $7.74


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Merece la pena seguir metiendo?
> 
> Esto va para arriva bastante fuerte.



Tu sigue mientras suba cuando deje de subir salte


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Nov 2013)

Como un tiro hacia arriba.También es putada, estaba esperando una pequeña corrección para meterme ahora desde el broker nuevo. En fin...

He leído por stocktwits que si pasa los 8$, hay barra libre hasta 9-9.5


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Hay que estar atentos a los SL porque con esta volatilidad te puedes quedar fuera en un momento...


----------



## hazaña (4 Nov 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Hay que estar atentos a los SL porque con esta volatilidad te puedes quedar fuera en un momento...



Si, pero mojaros, donde lo tenéis? Yo en 7, si llega a 8 lo levanto cerca de 7.30, o no?:cook:


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Ahora mismo tengo el Stop Loss en 6.8$. Al final del día veré donde lo muevo.


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Será más diez... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 16:09 ----------

En 40 minutos lleva un tercio de la media del volumen de los últimos tres meses.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Cambiado, ahora se entiende mejor


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

SL en las entradas: 6,5 y 6,7. Si cerramos como abrimos (cosa que me cuesta creer...) subiré el más bajo.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Hola, pasaba a saludar y tal ::


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, no estaría de mas que le echarais un ojo a Blackberry. Hoy ha pegado una leche importante y está baratita.


----------



## DEREC (4 Nov 2013)

Uff, esto va como un tiro hacia arriba, mis Walter llevan ya un +17%. Espero que no corrija tan rapido como está subiendo.

¿Stop? No necesito : . Esto es a todo o nada o saco un +100 % o un -100 %. Por supuesto que no me juego mucha pasta.


----------



## kuroi (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, pasaba a saludar y tal ::



pase, pase, está usted en su casa maestro .....


----------



## hazaña (4 Nov 2013)

Alguien se atreve a actualizar este gráfico?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...urobonds-nein-nein-nein-588.html#post10221474


----------



## Topongo (4 Nov 2013)

Cuentos de nosotros nos estamos cagando en la puta madre de las bajadas que pego la semana que nos sacaron a muchos.
Yo por lo menos si!
El resto disfruten...


----------



## NaNDeTe (4 Nov 2013)

https://www.tradingview.com/e/Uf5gZmrW/ para seguirlo en tiempo real y desde con barras de 1minuto si no os sale meteis ANR en la barra de arriba a la izquierda de la grafica y pista


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Entro a 7.73 (quiza un poco tarde, lo se); espero poder llevarme al menos algunas migajas 

Y aprovecho para preguntar: cual seria un SL razonable?


----------



## Topongo (4 Nov 2013)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entro a 7.73 (quiza un poco tarde, lo se); espero poder llevarme al menos algunas migajas



Yo me lo estoy planteando también...
PEro menudo tren dejé escapar y meterme ahora otra vez no se si es jugar a que me arroye el siguiente.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo me lo estoy planteando también...
> PEro menudo tren que dejé escapar y meterme ahora otra vez no se si es jugar a que me arroye el siguiente.



Yo caí victima del stop loss gacelil y decidí no volver a entrar.
Una vez fuera no creo que me vaya a complicar entrando a estas alturas. 
Será por valores...!!


----------



## adivino (4 Nov 2013)

ojo no se lance a cerrar el gap


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo me lo estoy planteando también...
> PEro menudo tren dejé escapar y meterme ahora otra vez no se si es jugar a que me arroye el siguiente.



Si a mi me paso igual... lo fui dejando entre unas cosas y otras, y hoy que me decido pega el subidón antes de que pueda entrar.


----------



## DEREC (4 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo caí victima del stop loss gacelil y decidí no volver a entrar.
> Una vez fuera no creo que me vaya a complicar entrando a estas alturas.
> Será por valores...!!



El Stop Loss es de pobres


----------



## kuroi (4 Nov 2013)

como decia el Gran Janus, si se consolida en los 7$ debería ir para arriba.

De momento estamos ahí.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

DEREC dijo:


> El Stop Loss es de pobres



De cobaldes pecadoles diría yo pero es lo que hay... 
más vale stop en mano que fostión volando ::::::


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2013)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entro a 7.73 (quiza un poco tarde, lo se); espero poder llevarme al menos algunas migajas
> 
> Y aprovecho para preguntar: cual seria un SL razonable?



Odio decirte esto, pero yo entrando aquí no veo ningún stop razonable...Quizá algo por debajo de 7,4 pero las posibilidades de que te lo vuelen son muy altas.

Reza por que tire más y cubre posición, yo diría. [/Opinión_gacelérida]


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Odio decirte esto, pero yo entrando aquí no veo ningún stop razonable...Quizá algo por debajo de 7,4 pero las posibilidades de que te lo vuelen son muy altas.
> 
> Reza por que tire más y cubre posición, yo diría. [/Opinión_gacelérida]



Thanks. Qué quieres decir exactamente con cubrir posición (perdón si la pregunta es tonta)?


----------



## adivino (4 Nov 2013)

ojo a los stop loss
barren y te destrozan

fijaos lo que han hecho con jcp a las 8:29

J.C. Penney Company, Inc. Holding Company (JCP) Real-Time Stock Quote - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Dotierr (4 Nov 2013)

Como dice Janus: "En bolsa es fundamental entender que los trenes pasan y no hay que perseguirlos. Ya vendrán nuevos trenes."

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:23 ----------




adivino dijo:


> ojo a los stop loss
> barren y te destrozan
> 
> fijaos lo que han hecho con jcp a las 8:29
> ...



Menudo barrido!


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> ojo a los stop loss
> barren y te destrozan
> 
> fijaos lo que han hecho con jcp a las 8:29
> ...



Bah! eso a los de ING no les afecta ::

Esto es como todo. Depende del riesgo que quiera asumir cada uno. Yo suelo jugar con un 10% mínimo del precio del valor. Si ajustas mucho corres el riesgo de quedar fuera...


----------



## Topongo (4 Nov 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> Como dice Janus: "En bolsa es fundamental entender que los trenes pasan y no hay que perseguirlos. Ya vendrán nuevos trenes."
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Si por eso creo que voy a pasar a no ser que vuelva sobre los 7... ya llegarán nuevos trenes o mejores paradas para este.. ahora puede venir corrección

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Nov 2013)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entro a 7.73 (quiza un poco tarde, lo se); espero poder llevarme al menos algunas migajas
> 
> Y aprovecho para preguntar: cual seria un SL razonable?



Yo estoy pensando salir hoy y volver a entrar cuando corrija. Lleva 3 dias seguidos subiendo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Bueno parece que las subidas no han terminado del todo... 7.87 en un plis


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Vamos anarosos!!!

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:41 ----------

se ha bloqueado blokel bankintel

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:43 ----------

vamos que si quisiera vender no podría...vaya mierda de broker....no jodais


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Venga que rompemos los $8!


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

por si a algiuen le pasa, deja vender buscando la accion y dando a vender...pero la posi global de acciones no la carga

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:46 ----------

hoy he imaginado que subiamos un 16%....verás tú....jeje


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Esto sube y BBRY baja 17% (Janus no te gustaban los chicharros?) 

Tengo puesta orden de compra a 6.36$... como entre creo que puede ser divertido 

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:56 ----------

Bienvenido $8


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2013)

andyteleco dijo:


> Thanks. Qué quieres decir exactamente con cubrir posición (perdón si la pregunta es tonta)?



Subir el stop para que si salta no palmes pasta. Vamos, lo que tienes la oportunidad de hacer ahora mismo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Subir el stop para que si salta no palmes pasta. Vamos, lo que tienes la oportunidad de hacer ahora mismo.



Ok, acabo de poner el stop en 7.6 y lo voy subiendo conforme siga la escalada


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

en anr: clap your hands.


----------



## kuroi (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Cerrar por encima de ocho seria le leche.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buryni (4 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


>



+1

enhorabuena a todos los que estéis dentro


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Nov 2013)

Me plantee la reentrada en 7.65, no bajo de 7.68, y ahora mira que escaladita. Eso por no hablar de que las vendí en 7.21 para cambiarme de broker por culpa de las comisiones del puto SelfBank. Aggg!

Demasiado suicida volver a entrar? NO hay resistencias hasta los 9!


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

no me pregunteis como pero se me ha puesto el tiempo real en bankinter....será porque he hecho tres operaciones en un mes??


----------



## ptbrudy (4 Nov 2013)

Yo he comprado hoy quando habia subido un 1'5% y he vendido con 4% de ganancias, que son bastantes ya que le.metido bastante y apalancado x20, no me he fiado despues del primer bajon he vendido al minino de los bajones de hoy...

A 7'76 queria volver a entrar y ya no me he arriesgado y ahora me estiro los pelos. Ese tipo de empresa ufff nunca vendo a buen momento


----------



## rufus (4 Nov 2013)

Para que me saldria ::


----------



## morfheo (4 Nov 2013)

Que bonito, que bonito..., felicidades chicos.
Janus eres un catacrack.


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Nov 2013)

A la mierda, dentro en 8,10. Ya sé eso de que hay que no hay que perseguir trenes, pero estoy leyendo análisis desde principio de la tarde donde una vez superados los 8$ tiene via libre hasta los 9$.

Prefiero palmar el stop ajustado que he puesto, que lamentarme cuando la vea en 9$

EDIT: y por supuesto, ahora la muy puta baja, justo tras mi compra.::


----------



## NaNDeTe (4 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> A la mierda, dentro en 8,10. Ya sé eso de que hay que no hay que perseguir trenes, pero estoy leyendo análisis desde principio de la tarde donde una vez superados los 8$ tiene via libre hasta los 9$.
> 
> Prefiero palmar el stop ajustado que he puesto, que lamentarme cuando la vea en 9$
> 
> EDIT: y por supuesto, ahora la muy puta baja, justo tras mi compra.::



suele bajar siempre un ratito antes del cierre.


----------



## casconet (4 Nov 2013)

*Acabo de poner orden de venta en 25,8*

Hablo de Walter Energy, que va como un cohete también (acaba de pasar los 19, hace dos hizo un minimo en 14,8; me subí en 15,2)

A ver hasta dónde nos lleva.

Mi reconocimiento a Janus, pues nombró a WLT, miré el gráfico y me gustó mucho más que el de ANR.

:Aplauso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Nov 2013)

Yo me hago preguntas muy básicas, espero que alguien me sepa responder.

Si este valor es el del big reward y va a llegar a los 30$ o 40$, por qué no es buen momento para entrar?

Siempre es un buen momento para entrar si no se tiene prisa y se pueden aguantar perdidas sin stress.

ienso:

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 20:29 ----------

Y si esto llega a los 40$ que el señor Janus vaya contando con una invitación al estilo TATÓPAGAO ::


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 Nov 2013)

ptbrudy dijo:


> Yo he comprado hoy quando habia subido un 1'5% y he vendido con 4% de ganancias, que son bastantes ya que le.metido bastante y apalancado x20, no me he fiado despues del primer bajon he vendido al minino de los bajones de hoy...
> 
> A 7'76 queria volver a entrar y ya no me he arriesgado y ahora me estiro los pelos. Ese tipo de empresa ufff nunca vendo a buen momento



¿que tu nunca vendes en buen momento?

siempre los habrá peores.....

yo vendí el día 29 de octubre.....perdiendo....que alguien me de una buena colleja por favor.....::


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Cerrar por encima de ocho seria le leche....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Me reafirmo más que nunca

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Un momento feliz con la familia.
Un cubalibre con buenos amigos.
Una buena comida.
Una buena tertulia.
Un buen negocio con gente interesante.
Un buen trade como es el de ANR.

Hay muchas cosas que sirven para alegrar la vida a culaquiera.

From side to side, everybody like this 

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 21:00 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿que tu nunca vendes en buen momento?
> 
> siempre los habrá peores.....
> 
> yo vendí el día 29 de octubre.....perdiendo....que alguien me de una buena colleja por favor.....::



Te lo has ganado a pulso ::








Nosotros nos quedamos a lo nuestro


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

A punto he estado de pillar más a 8,04....

Vamos a esperar a mañana.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Servidor venda a 8,09 la mitad de la posición. Me quedo largo con otras 3,000 acciones y hasta donde lleguen con stop dinámico a 0,80 USD.

Ahora a ver si cosecho también con el corto que llevo en el IBEX05.


----------



## DEREC (4 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando salir hoy y volver a entrar cuando corrija. Lleva 3 dias seguidos subiendo.




¿ Te bajarias en este momento ?








Yo no.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Nov 2013)

Yo me quedo, no me importa mantener a largo ya que es lo único en $ que tengo. 
Además, me puede venir bien si la mantengo un añito (si "se deja"), para compensar con pérdidas que llevo.
Claro está que no voy apalancado


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te lo has ganado a pulso ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que no!!......

)

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 21:44 ----------

A ver si en una próxima ocasión me meto (más flojito) y aguanto lo suficiente para al menos recuperar lo perdido....

Hoy me han llamado de ING y me han dicho que van a intentar mejorar el tradeo con USA a tiempo real, que eso es algo por lo que le cobran aparte a la entidad y que por eso no lo tienen, que en el IBEX si que lo han instalado hace poco y que van a estudiar la posibilidad de hacerlo para fuera también.....ya les vale.....será porque cobran baratas las comisiones....:bla:


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Anda que no!!......
> 
> )
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]j5-yKhDd64s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Nov 2013)

Bueno, de momento parece que vamos a cerrar en máximos, lo cual es un buen síntoma alcista. Y cierro en verde habiendo hecho mi particular compra de gacela loca en 8,10 

Me he perdido 90 centavos de subida por culpa del cambio de broker. Malditos seáis SelfBank!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]j5-yKhDd64s[/YOUTUBE]



Volvera al valor una vez corrija o ya tiene en mente otros chicharros?


----------



## Kid (4 Nov 2013)

Yo me he debido de perder algo.
Entre a la orden de Janus. Puse el SL a 6.30$. Incluso pregunté a Janus en público si lo debía mantener en ese punto, pues podía asumir perdidas mayores sin mayor problema.
Pues bien. Me salto el SL, debió de ser muy justo, pues me pagaron a 6,31$.
Luego todo fue muy rápido, pero los mensajes eran claros, el tren se escapa y no hay que perseguirlo.
Que conste que no reprocho nada a nadie, y mucho menos a Janus, lo considero un crack y valoro muchísimo lo que he aprendido estos días.
Sin embargo, por algunos mensajes de hoy, me doy cuenta que hay más gente en la misma situación que yo.
Insisto, ¿Alguien puede explicar que es lo que no hemos hecho bien?
Salut y felicidades a los que estáis dentro, me dais una envidia muy sana.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Volvera al valor una vez corrija o ya tiene en mente otros chicharros?




A Gamesa no la hemos visto corregir...


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Volvera al valor una vez corrija o ya tiene en mente otros chicharros?



Ya voy con 3,000 acciones que no está mal porque están por encima de 24,000 USD ahora mismo. Hasta donde lleve el reward, hay más días que peces o más trenes que estaciones.

Estoy preparando otro How to make .....?. I'm looking forward burbuja.info soon.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 22:03 ----------




Kid dijo:


> Yo me he debido de perder algo.
> Entre a la orden de Janus. Puse el SL a 6.30$. Incluso pregunté a Janus en público si lo debía mantener en ese punto, pues podía asumir perdidas mayores sin mayor problema.
> Pues bien. Me salto el SL, debió de ser muy justo, pues me pagaron a 6,31$.
> Luego todo fue muy rápido, pero los mensajes eran claros, el tren se escapa y no hay que perseguirlo.
> ...



La bolsa es muy perra y existe un puto enano que parece que conoce nuestros stops para barrerlos e inmediatamente darle la vuelta al timeframe al completo. Es así.

La estrategia era clara, por debajo de 7 USD estábamos hablando de tradeo puro y duro. Por encima, había que entrar con media posición en la fuga y otra media en la corrección (que no se ha producido).

Mal no se ha hecho nada, simplemente que no siempre es posible.

Lo que como gacelos nos cuesta mucho hacer es que cuando estamos dentro de un valor solemos tener una presión importante que nos bloqueo y nos hace sufrir. Por eso cuando se sale de la posición se siente cierto alivio al margen de que se haya salido ganando o perdiendo. Es una especie de "menos mal, ya estoy fuera". Como gacelos nos cuesta demasiado superar ese trauma de alivio y por eso no volvemos a entrar. Ese es el motivo por el que las barridas existen, puesto que ya después no se suele entrar. En el transfondo está la idea de que si un stop loss salta es que el valor va a bajar y somos muy buenos porque nos hemos protegido de esa bajada con el stop loss. Por eso, cuando de repente se pone a subir, no aceptamos que realmente va a subir. Este párrafo encierra el pernicioso perfil psicológico del miedo a perder.


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 Nov 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Yo me he debido de perder algo.
> Entre a la orden de Janus. Puse el SL a 6.30$. Incluso pregunté a Janus en público si lo debía mantener en ese punto, pues podía asumir perdidas mayores sin mayor problema.
> Pues bien. Me salto el SL, debió de ser muy justo, pues me pagaron a 6,31$.
> Luego todo fue muy rápido, pero los mensajes eran claros, el tren se escapa y no hay que perseguirlo.
> ...




de envidia sana nadaaaa....envidia mala....malaaaaaa...::

Yo tengo claro lo que hice mal, y no ha sido un error han sido varios seguidos y todos han tenido que ver con la falta de paciencia y con haber entrao más cargao de lo que mi capacidad de relajación podía soportar con calma, yo he palmao pasta por mi inexperiencia, como bien dice el maestro Janus, me lo he ganao a pulso....las academias para aprender valen dinero, yo me tomo mis perdidas como parte del pago por el aprendizaje....


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> A Gamesa no la hemos visto corregir...



Hostias compañero, qué buena guerra fue esa que libramos mano a mano!!!!!!!

Todo el mundo acojonado y posteando la quiebra y nosotros infiltrándonos entre las líneas enemigas allá por el kilómetro 1,1 aproximadamente. Después sufrimos la indiferencia, los raros nos llamaban, de la escalada hasta el kilómetro 2 y pico. Luego cuando se produjo la fuga de ciclo, había hostias como panes para entrar y nosotros allí jartaos de comer palomitas.

Qué gran campaña, compañero!!!!

Uno piensa en el burbuja.info estos dos últimos años y sí que podemos decir que hemos dado estopa a todo quisqui. A veces mejor y a veces peor, pero nos hemos reventado los nudillos a dar collejas.

Lo de Gamesa es de aupa, es como si ANR subiese por encima de 40 USD.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hostias compañero, qué buena guerra fue esa que libramos mano a mano!!!!!!!
> 
> Todo el mundo acojonado y posteando la quiebra y nosotros infiltrándonos entre las líneas enemigas allá por el kilómetro 1,1 aproximadamente. Después sufrimos la indiferencia, los raros nos llamaban, de la escalada hasta el kilómetro 2 y pico. Luego cuando se produjo la fuga de ciclo, había hostias como panes para entrar y nosotros allí jartaos de comer palomitas.
> 
> ...



Toc toc, ¿quien es?
Es janus calentando el morro a los espectadores... Que cabronazo


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Nov 2013)

Pues yo estoy dentro con 700 títulos, SL a 7.32. Hoy ha sido un dia muy productivo (vamos, que he recuperado el dinero perdido anteriormente por hacer el tonto), pero estoy viendo a ver cuando meto mas dinero.

Me gustaria llegar hasta los 3000 títulos. Si pega un bajon estos dias, comprare mas.

Esta es la primera vez que toco las bolsas desde el 2007.

Muchas gracias a Janus, nuestro lider espiritual burbujista!!!


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy dentro con 700 títulos, SL a 7.32. Hoy ha sido un dia muy productivo (vamos, que he recuperado el dinero perdido anteriormente por hacer el tonto), pero estoy viendo a ver cuando meto mas dinero.
> 
> Me gustaria llegar hasta los 3000 títulos. Si pega un bajon estos dias, comprare mas.
> 
> ...



Be carefull no vaya a ser que termines perdiendo dinero ahí adentro. Recuerda, los stops son para respetarlos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hostias compañero, qué buena guerra fue esa que libramos mano a mano!!!!!!!
> 
> Todo el mundo acojonado y posteando la quiebra y nosotros infiltrándonos entre las líneas enemigas allá por el kilómetro 1,1 aproximadamente. Después sufrimos la indiferencia, los raros nos llamaban, de la escalada hasta el kilómetro 2 y pico. Luego cuando se produjo la fuga de ciclo, había hostias como panes para entrar y nosotros allí jartaos de comer palomitas.
> 
> ...




Hombre, más que compañero yo era ese señor acojonado que le seguía las huellas bastante por detrás sorteando cadáveres::

Lo de Gamesa fué épico. 
Veremos si ANR lega tan lejos.


----------



## SPK (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya voy con 3,000 acciones que no está mal porque están por encima de 24,000 USD ahora mismo. Hasta donde lleve el reward, hay más días que peces o más trenes que estaciones.
> 
> Estoy preparando otro How to make .....?. I'm looking forward burbuja.info soon.
> 
> ...



Aqui una gacelo que entró sin stops(no puedo ponerlos en mi broker) y que ejemplifica tu afirmación que me cuesta mantener la presión,además al ser un valor con volatilidad para lo bueno y lo malo me daba miedo despertarme un dia con un -40% de apertura por un profit warning bestia: Ahora después de salir supongo irá como un tiro  .Muchas gracias a Janus por el aviso


----------



## toko (4 Nov 2013)

Aqui otro gacelo que le dio por poner stop en 6.25 y no se lo hicieron saltar. Gracias Janus! The f*#/ing master 

Aguantaremos el tiron subiendo stops hasta que nos dejen


----------



## Kid (4 Nov 2013)

toko dijo:


> Aqui otro gacelo que le dio por poner stop en 6.25 y no se lo hicieron saltar. Gracias Janus! The f*#/ing master
> 
> Aguantaremos el tiron subiendo stops hasta que nos dejen



Ahí es donde yo debería estar. Yo también sospeche que 6,30$ era demasiado alto, pero no lo moví por miedo, sino por falta de experiencia.
Salut.


----------



## Don Pedro (4 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Me plantee la reentrada en 7.65, no bajo de 7.68, y ahora mira que escaladita. Eso por no hablar de que las vendí en 7.21 para cambiarme de broker por culpa de las comisiones del puto SelfBank. Aggg!
> 
> Demasiado suicida volver a entrar? NO hay resistencias hasta los 9!



¿Te refieres a las comisiones por poner SL? En cuanto a comisiones de mantenimiento, compra y venta tengo entendido que es más barato que Bankinter y que ING.

Yo me he abierto una cuenta pensando en que iba a mejorar con respecto a ING.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Nov 2013)

Don Pedro dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a las comisiones por poner SL? En cuanto a comisiones de mantenimiento, compra y venta tengo entendido que es más barato que Bankinter y que ING.
> 
> Yo me he abierto una cuenta pensando en que iba a mejorar con respecto a ING.



Yo me acabo de abrir una cuenta en IG Markets (siguiendo el ejemplo de Janus) solo para este fin, y el funcionamiento muy bien pero me acabo de dar cuenta de que las comisiones son bastante altas si se opera con un volumen pequeno/mediano: 10€+2ct/accion por transacción (a la compra y a la venta) más las correspondientes comisiones de financiacion si guardo las acciones de un día a otro. 

Que alternativas mas economicas podriais recomendar que funcionen igual de bien?


----------



## Kid (5 Nov 2013)

Yo opero con Clicktrade, y por lo que se comenta por aquí de los otros brokers, lo veo bastante bien.
Salut.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy dentro con 700 títulos, SL a 7.32. Hoy ha sido un dia muy productivo (vamos, que he recuperado el dinero perdido anteriormente por hacer el tonto), pero estoy viendo a ver cuando meto mas dinero.
> 
> Me gustaria llegar hasta los 3000 títulos. Si pega un bajon estos dias, comprare mas.
> 
> ...



A riesgo de comerme un owned como una catedral, el valor se esta calentando mucho. Y nunca hay que ser el ultimo que lo abandona, veremos manana si corrige o sigue en subida libre...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Nov 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Yo opero con Clicktrade, y por lo que se comenta por aquí de los otros brokers, lo veo bastante bien.
> Salut.



Hmm estoy viendo que las comisiones son del estilo: 0.02ct/accion (minimo $15)

A lo mejor soy yo el que esta equivocado y no es tan caro...


----------



## Chila (5 Nov 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Ahí es donde yo debería estar. Yo también sospeche que 6,30$ era demasiado alto, pero no lo moví por miedo, sino por falta de experiencia.
> Salut.



Yo no estoy en ANR, pero el tema de los stops da para un hilo muy largooooo.
A mi barrieron en Colonial, y no volví, en cambio sí volví con Ezentis, tras ser barrido.
Supongo que todo va en función de la confianza en el valor, de los fundamentales, de la mente de cada uno...


----------



## Astrako (5 Nov 2013)

Kid dijo:


> Yo me he debido de perder algo.
> Entre a la orden de Janus. Puse el SL a 6.30$. Incluso pregunté a Janus en público si lo debía mantener en ese punto, pues podía asumir perdidas mayores sin mayor problema.
> Pues bien. Me salto el SL, debió de ser muy justo, pues me pagaron a 6,31$.
> Luego todo fue muy rápido, pero los mensajes eran claros, el tren se escapa y no hay que perseguirlo.
> ...



Pues yo no entré al no tener el broker ok para usa, pero la clave estaba como comentamos desde el principio (ver atrás) en que los resultados fueran menos malos de lo esperado, consolidar los 7 y hacerlo con volumen.

En ese intervalo, los más atrevidos pueden haber ganado desde 5,90 un buen pastel, los más conservadores haber liquidado con un +10, y los sabios... La verdad es que la idea de janus de liquidar la mitad en 8 y el resto largo con sl dinámico puede ser buena, habida cuenta de las plusvis que debe llevar.

Luego estamos los aprendices y legos como yo, que nos damos con un canto en los dientes de irnos anotando los intentos de lecturas con más o menos éxito.

Lo que está claro a estas alturas es que, cuando ves como gente como Janus la vuelve a clavar de nuevo, al menos yo me quedo con cara de ¿ola k ase? 

Para la siguiente usa me animo chicos, pero decirme que broker tenéis confirmado que va guay, que con ing o bankinter paso para fuera de continúo o ibex.

Invitaros a un poquito de carbon dulce, carbones 

Edito: por cierto, como he leído más atrás, cuidado, porque efectivamente la subida de las últimas dos semanas que ha llevado anr a máximos de 6 meses, no nos debe hacer olvidar que es un valor volátil y que los resultados menos malos, habrán despertado a muchos, pero cuidado, que no estamos en un blue chip que haya presentado beneficios históricos el último trimestre.

Trenes hay muchos, unos más veloces y otros que nos hacen llegar tarde, pasito a pasito... Pero subirse sin frenos, nos puede descarrilar (a no ser que se sea el maquinista).

Salud, enhorabuena gacelos y ojo todos.


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La bolsa es muy perra y existe un puto enano que parece que conoce nuestros stops para barrerlos e inmediatamente darle la vuelta al timeframe al completo. Es así.
> 
> 
> Mal no se ha hecho nada, simplemente que no siempre es posible.
> ...



De lo mejorcito que he leido.
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Nov 2013)

El after hours trading ayer estaba entre 7.95 y 8.25...

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com

Del pre-market no encuentro nada.


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> El after hours trading ayer estaba entre 7.95 y 8.25...
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Del pre-market no encuentro nada.



Creo que recordar que no publica el Pre-market hasta las 3.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que recordar que no publica el Pre-market hasta las 3.



Pre-market empieza a las 8. A las 14 aqui


----------



## billete50 (5 Nov 2013)

*Invertir en tdey (mercado otc)*

Si os quereis forrar comprad 3-4k dolares de esta empresa,estan a punto de sacar la plicacion en 3d para iphone,de tener su propio canal de televsion en 3d,acuerdos con disney warner etccccccccc

cerro ayer a 0.0136 dolares a finales de noviembre estara a 0.07 como minimo

saludos


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

Who? más diessss


----------



## billete50 (5 Nov 2013)

https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:TDEY&ei=ldN4Uti7KMeUwQOZZA

para quienes quieran seguirla.suerte


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

El premarket comienza a las 12:15 si no me equivoco...


----------



## billete50 (5 Nov 2013)

cominza mediahora antes a las 3 de la tarde hora española


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:TDEY&ei=ldN4Uti7KMeUwQOZZA
> 
> para quienes quieran seguirla.suerte



Hay rumores de que los gestores de esta empresa son unos chanchulleros de cojones...
Además si aquí hubo algún amago de infarto porque las anarosas bajaban un 3-4% no digo nada lo que puede pasar con una de estas del OTC. 
Nada más que hay que ver como acabó ayer el día y los últimos cinco días palmando casi un 30%...


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

Tengo que estudiarmela y entender mejor su modelo de negocio. Empresas con tecnología de conversión 2D-3D hay varias (de hecho en España tuvimos una hace unos años). 

Si es 100% Digital Signage no lo veo ya que la mayoría de proveedores tiran de marcas conocidas y con capacidad de producción (Samsung por ejemplo). Si es por la parte de contenidos si que puede tener más sentido ya que se produce mucho en 3D y ahora mismo solo tiene salida en Blu Ray... Gracias por comentarlo 

Volvemos a las Anarosas que nos vamos del tema :rolleye:


----------



## Buryni (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hay rumores de que los gestores de esta empresa son unos chanchulleros de cojones...
> Además si aquí hubo algún amago de infarto porque las anarosas bajaban un 3-4% no digo nada lo que puede pasar con una de estas del OTC.
> Nada más que hay que ver como acabó ayer el día y los últimos cinco días palmando casi un 30%...



madre mia... eso si que es un chicharro bueno jajaja


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

Primeras transacciones con Anarosas en premarket... 3000 titulines a 8.10$. A ver si hay algo de actividad antes del arranque!


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hay rumores de que los gestores de esta empresa son unos chanchulleros de cojones...
> Además si aquí hubo algún amago de infarto porque las anarosas bajaban un 3-4% no digo nada lo que puede pasar con una de estas del OTC.
> Nada más que hay que ver como acabó ayer el día y los últimos cinco días palmando casi un 30%...



Pues creo que fue Warren Buffet el que dijo que el secreto de su éxito era invertir en este tipo de empresas que empiezan y triunfan. Aquí tenemos un caso similar con Gowex. La diferencia es que en los USA siempre es más fácil triunfar que aqui, por eso aquí con variaciones tan grandes sólo tenemos chicharros que cualquier dia quiebran para siempre jamás. Pero conocerse ese mercado y ese tipo de empresas puede ser una buena forma de sacarse unas buenas perras ienso:


----------



## decloban (5 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues creo que fue Warren Buffet el que dijo que el secreto de su éxito era invertir en este tipo de empresas que empiezan y triunfan. Aquí tenemos un caso similar con Gowex.



Warren Buffet dijo además que nunca invertiría en tecnológicas porque no conoce su mercado y porque es imposible saber como estarán dentro de 10 años.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Warren Buffet dijo además que nunca invertiría en tecnológicas porque no conoce su mercado y porque es imposible saber como estarán dentro de 10 años.



Yo hablaba en general y no en concreto de esta empresa.Pero también diré que si Warren Buffet tuviera hoy 30 años, con esa mentalidad no ganaría nada porque las nuevas empresas son en su mayoria tecnológicas, obviamente.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Nov 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Primeras transacciones con Anarosas en premarket... 3000 titulines a 8.10$. A ver si hay algo de actividad antes del arranque!



Pre market a -1.60% :: veremos que tal...


----------



## kuroi (5 Nov 2013)

que pensais que pasará hoy?

Habrá corrección / nos mantendremos / o seguirá subiendo

hagan sus apuestas....


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Bajan las anarosas... sube cisco... está claro lo que viene


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

El volumen del premarket es de 6,760...


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que recordar que no publica el Pre-market hasta las 3.



Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Nov 2013)

Hoy toca guano, no veis que ayer entré en 8.10? 

::::::::::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues creo que fue Warren Buffet el que dijo que el secreto de su éxito era invertir en este tipo de empresas que empiezan y triunfan. Aquí tenemos un caso similar con Gowex. La diferencia es que en los USA siempre es más fácil triunfar que aqui, por eso aquí con variaciones tan grandes sólo tenemos chicharros que cualquier dia quiebran para siempre jamás. Pero conocerse ese mercado y ese tipo de empresas puede ser una buena forma de sacarse unas buenas perras ienso:



Yo he entrado alguna vez en OTC (sin ir más lejos la semana pasada salí de NanoTech con +20% de plusvis) pero no es apto para gente con problemas cardiacos. 
Además en mi caso, con selfbank no se pueden meter stoploss en OTC y hay que estar pegado al monitor.
IMHO hay otros valores Nasdaq que también pueden ser muy rentables (véase QCOR, Himax, NCIRB, Sturm Ruger & Co., etc.) y que presentan unos números bastante más razonables y son algo menos manipulables.
Yo respeto todas las religiones y el que se quiera meter en OTC ole sus pelotas. A lo mejor en algún viaje le acompaño. Pero hay que saber que eso es la ruleta rusa y no himbertir.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Nov 2013)

Listos para hacer historia?

Hoy nos vamos a forrar.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

Atentos a los SL, empezamos con un dump fuerte.


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> que si!!
> 
> tiene un iluminado...con un avatar fantastico!
> Una cuadrilla de fieles y ciegos seguidores ( que a partir de ahora son la guardia pretoriana de Janus)
> ...



Ola, gana horitoz o k ase? :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

jajaa, lo bueno de esto es que el tiempo pasa, pone a cada uno en su sitio y está tograbao!!

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 16:44 ----------

no me creo que hoy se vaya a liar otra vez...vaya velotes


----------



## amigodemisamigos (5 Nov 2013)

y encima se llama adivino de nick 

Se ha dado la vuelta y sube un 1%... La veremos en 10?


----------



## kuroi (5 Nov 2013)

En vez de reirse de los demás , haga usted sus predicciones Sr. Adivino, somos todo oidos.

El tiempo dará o quitará razones.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Nov 2013)

Qué poquito volumen hay hoy no?


----------



## adivino (5 Nov 2013)

vaya, veo que escriben cuando les interesa y leen lo que les conviene

Un dia despues de lo que escribi, varios de sus companeros habian perdido mas de un 10% de inversion... recuerdan? si, esos que entraron antes de que superara los 7 euros y pusieorn un stop loss por encima de 6,30.... Fueron a ciegas y cayeron

Que el resto de ustedes (y yo, que entre justo a los 7 e hice varios mete saca... busquen en el foro....) hayamos ganado dinero, no significa que los tiburones no se comieran muchos pinguinos y gacelas.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 18:34 ----------




kuroi dijo:


> En vez de reirse de los demás , haga usted sus predicciones Sr. Adivino, somos todo oidos.
> 
> El tiempo dará o quitará razones.



Yo no hago predicciones. 
Yo sigo una tecnica para especular en bolsa
Y no sigo a gurus. Les escucho, y veo si esta de acuerdo con mi tecnica de especulacion

En este caso, era claro que la forma de ganar dinero era esperar a que rompiera los 7 euros (no fui el unico que lo dijo) y a partir de ahi, parriba

Los que entraron antes jugaron con su dinero un riesgo alto.... sin necesidad. y muchos perdieron.

Y ademas fue error doble, por lo que perdieron y por lo que dejaron de ganar


----------



## kuroi (5 Nov 2013)

Por mi parte todas las opiniones son bienvenidas.


Luego cada uno con su dinero que haga lo que quiera, aquí no se obliga a nadie ni a comprar ni a vender.


----------



## billete50 (6 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:TDEY&ei=ldN4Uti7KMeUwQOZZA
> 
> para quienes quieran seguirla.suerte




os digo que TDEY pegara el pelotazo esta quincena de noviembre con las aplicaciones de apple y roku.

para un pelotazo rapido latf es vuestra accion,un hedge fund entra esa semana en este penny stock


----------



## Buryni (6 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> os digo que TDEY pegara el pelotazo esta quincena de noviembre con las aplicaciones de apple y roku.
> 
> para un pelotazo rapido latf es vuestra accion,un hedge fund entra esa semana en este penny stock



Desde la primera vez que te leí decir eso ha bajado un 13.62%, de todas formas espero que si has invertido te salga bien y pegues el pelotazo, yo aún no lo veo :


----------



## kuroi (6 Nov 2013)

Buenas,

Podeis poner el pre-market de ANR ???

gracias


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Podeis poner el pre-market de ANR ???
> 
> gracias



En blanco por lo que veo. 

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com

Tranquilidad, que aquí parece que si no subimos un 5% al día nos entran temblores. Los que hemos entrado no-muy-mal, ya estamos cubiertos...y de aquí hasta donde nos lleve el viaje. ¿9? ¿12? ¿7,5? Quien sabe.


----------



## kuroi (6 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En blanco por lo que veo.
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Tranquilidad, que aquí parece que si no subimos un 5% al día nos entran temblores. Los que hemos entrado no-muy-mal, ya estamos cubiertos...y de aquí hasta donde nos lleve el viaje. ¿9? ¿12? ¿7,5? Quien sabe.



gracias, eso es lo que me extraña, no hay pre-market?

eso es bueno o malo?


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> gracias, eso es lo que me extraña, no hay pre-market?
> 
> eso es bueno o malo?



Todo lo contrario ::.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (6 Nov 2013)

En 3 minutos empieza la fiesta


----------



## kuroi (6 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Todo lo contrario ::.



ok , ok 


:o


El que sufra del corazón que no siga el valor minuto a minuto


----------



## hazaña (6 Nov 2013)

Esta entrendo volumen bajista para aburrir, solo espero que sean los mismos que lo quieren subir en un rato.


----------



## kuroi (6 Nov 2013)

caida libre ...

donde se ve el volumen de compra/venta?


----------



## hazaña (6 Nov 2013)

En es grafico de nasdaq te vas a technical indicator y seleccionas volumen +-
Va con retraso pero es el unico que muestra la diferencia entre compra y venta.


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2013)

caida libre una bajada del 2%?? después de lo que hemos subido??


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> caida libre una bajada del 2%?? después de lo que hemos subido??



Lo importante es que no pierda los soportes


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Lo importante es que no pierda los soportes



Pues eso... así que eso de caída libre... en fín...


----------



## kuroi (6 Nov 2013)

lo decia por el grafico , mas que nada

si aguanta el soporte vamos bien

pero el principio acojona un pelin


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

hay que dejar que consolide.....

hoyga que si baja a 50 vendo, si....pero mientras tanto....con la esperanza de que siga subiendo...


----------



## kuroi (6 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> hay que dejar que consolide.....
> 
> hoyga que si baja a 50 vendo, si....pero mientras tanto....con la esperanza de que siga subiendo...



lo mismo digo, compañero


----------



## hazaña (6 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Lo importante es que no pierda los soportes






kuroi dijo:


> si aguanta el soporte vamos bien



Ya, y cuales son estos soportes?


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> hay que dejar que consolide.....
> 
> hoyga que si baja a 50 vendo, si....pero mientras tanto....con la esperanza de que siga subiendo...



a 7,50 o a 6,50?? Yo creo que podría corregir esta subida sin problema hasta los 7,20-25. Y si ahí sigue parriba sería estupendo. Aún si corrigiera algo más, de forma tranquila, no sería malo.

Y no pierdan de vista la M200 en 6,83 para hoy y bajando algo aún.


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

7,50....la cagué en la entrada y mi break even son los 7,20....por tanto aseguro ganancias en 7,50 y que sea lo que dios quiera.

no pienso cerrar este trade en rojo...o arriesgarme a ello.

si hubiera hecho bien las cosas otro gallo cantaría...sin duda.

quise torear un Miura siendo un espontáneo y me pido la presión de llevar 8.000 acciones cuando en el día subía y bajaba un 10%....

Metí cuando pensé que iba a subir y bajó....tocó el stop y se fue arriba....

Ahora iría ganando cerca de 10.000$, jeje...vaya mierda....ahora le saco mil y pico....


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2013)

dejen que el dinero haga su trabajo. El gut feeling sigue siendo bueno / muy bueno.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 7,50....la cagué en la entrada y mi break even son los 7,20....por tanto aseguro ganancias en 7,50 y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> 
> no pienso cerrar este trade en rojo...o arriesgarme a ello.
> 
> ...



Confie en el pepino y aguante que esto se nos va a 9


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 7,50....la cagué en la entrada y mi break even son los 7,20....por tanto aseguro ganancias en 7,50 y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> 
> no pienso cerrar este trade en rojo...o arriesgarme a ello.
> 
> ...



Bueno, hombre, si su operación la asegura (salvo gap) sacando 500 pavos, ni tan mal... una de esas todos los días la firmaba cualquiera


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> dejen que el dinero haga su trabajo. El gut feeling sigue siendo bueno / muy bueno.



JCPenney se ha pegado hoy un buen ostiazo.¿ Alguna noticia relacionada con esto? Esperaban un repunte en las ventas para el 3 y 4 trimestre, motivados por la nueva estrategia comercial de su CEO.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> JCPenney se ha pegado hoy un buen ostiazo.¿ Alguna noticia relacionada con esto? Esperaban un repunte en las ventas para el 3 y 4 trimestre, motivados por la nueva estrategia comercial de su CEO.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora está muy claro. Esperar si supera los últimos máximos o si pierde los últimos mínimos.


----------



## Garrafón (7 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> JCPenney se ha pegado hoy un buen ostiazo.¿ Alguna noticia relacionada con esto? Esperaban un repunte en las ventas para el 3 y 4 trimestre, motivados por la nueva estrategia comercial de su CEO.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Nah, es que a las cinco he entrado yo y ha sido caer un 7%, no busques mas motivos :S .


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Nov 2013)

Eur/usd en caida, esto se pone interesante como las anarosas suban...


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Eur/usd en caida, esto se pone interesante como las anarosas suban...




Venia a decir esto....


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

Fuera con 70 pipos. Una pena que no haya tirado más, pero bueno, sigue siendo el doble de lo que perdí así que supongo que tampoco puedo ponerme a llorar .


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

vendería, pero no vendo porque sé que será vender y arriba.....vendo en los 50...ahí ya se acaba el juego


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Nov 2013)

Jánus no puede acertar siempre. Y con anr se equivoca. Jánus recapacita


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> vendería, pero no vendo porque sé que será vender y arriba.....vendo en los 50...ahí ya se acaba el juego



7.55 a 5 centimos del soporte


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

venderá algo más abajo....40 y pico....espero reaccione algo....vaya pechotes!!!

Perdón, velotes!!

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 17:23 ----------

venderá algo más abajo....40 y pico....espero reaccione algo....vaya pechotes!!!

Perdón, velotes!!


Ahi va...si de esta no recupera ya si que las largo:cook:

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 17:29 ----------

Que hijaputa, anda que si llego a llevar stop fijo....bendito bankinter a ojimetro....jaja


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> venderá algo más abajo....40 y pico....espero reaccione algo....vaya pechotes!!!
> 
> Perdón, velotes!!
> 
> ...



No sere quien le de diga que hacer con su capital, pero si toca el limite es senyal de vender, ojala me equivoque y le suban


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

en algún momento tenía que parar y tenía que ser cerca de mi stop...mental....cabrones son.....ahora a seguirla y si se vuelve a acercar la largamos....


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> en algún momento tenía que parar y tenía que ser cerca de mi stop...mental....cabrones son.....ahora a seguirla y si se vuelve a acercar la largamos....



Mírate los volúmenes. Yo esto no lo veo. Rebotes de 20 céntimos (jaja, jaja, risas de lata con esa estupidez que exploró los límites de la idiotez existente en burbuja.info) ya los hemos tenido, pero luego hocicazo y a seguir bajando. 

Me da que voy a esperarla más abajo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (7 Nov 2013)

Las locas de las JC Penney recuperando hoy lo pérdido en la sesión de ayer - alrededor de un 7 % -. Continuo dentro.


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

Que triste.... Vender las anarosas desde el coche metido en un atasco.... 

Bye Bye bonitas... Zorras !!!! Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Nov 2013)

Caballeros, un placer haber cabalgado con ustedes. Me han echado.

Jode que te salte el stop, pero ha sido un buen trade. Por debajo de 7,30 me meto de nuevo.

PD-Gracias Janus, sos grosso, sabelo.


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Nov 2013)

Wow, ahora me alegro de que el otro día entrase en 8.10 y pusiera el stop en solo un 2% más abajo y me saliera palmando en menos de 2 horas. Le hacía falta una corrección y lo sabemos todos. 

Eso sí, el próximo intento lo hago desde Interactive Brokers. Un forero me ha comentado que la comisión de cambio euro-dolar es ridícula, mientras que en clicktrade estoy palmando un 0.5% en compra y otro tanto en venta. Eso por no hablar de la comisión de compra. Solo con lo que palmé en la última metida que hice en ANR, habría pagado medio año la comisión mínima de 10$. Ya me cansé de ser tonto.

No obstante, ¿alguien que sea usuario de IB me solucionaria un par de dudas?


----------



## mfernama (7 Nov 2013)

Otro fuera +7%, habrá que ver si vuelve a ponerse bien para entrar...


----------



## kuroi (7 Nov 2013)

yo sigo dentro, aguantaré hasta 7,50$

compré a 7.04$


----------



## John Galt 007 (7 Nov 2013)

Si a la vela de hoy le sale un rabillo largo para abajo, eso significa que se espera una subida pronto.

No es un metodo cientifico y tal, pero siempre suele cumplirse.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Jánus no puede acertar siempre. Y con anr se equivoca. Jánus recapacita



No me puedo equivocar porque no sé qué va a hacer Alpha pero sí tengo claro que le sigo con stop dinámico y con la mitad de la posición liquidada con plusvis que no perderé. Este trade acaba en verde 100% y eso de por sí ya es un éxito.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No me puedo equivocar porque no sé qué va a hacer Alpha pero sí tengo claro que le sigo con stop dinámico y con la mitad de la posición liquidada con plusvis que no perderé. Este trade acaba en verde 100% y eso de por sí ya es un éxito.









Verde pepino hoy!!!


----------



## amigodemisamigos (8 Nov 2013)

Congratulations a los que aguantamos el tirón. Yo salí con la mitad a 7.90 y recompré a 7.60. Seguimos dentro con posiciones fuertes pero esta el SL más apretado que el culo ::


----------



## Trece Rosas (9 Nov 2013)

Gacelas comiendo guano verde en 3,2,1...


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR): Alpha Natural Resources A Good Buy In The Long Run - Seeking Alpha

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR): Alpha Natural Resources: Bullish Swing Trade - Will It Continue? - Seeking Alpha

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 21:50 ----------

un poquito de análisis por qué el carbón se está volviendo ganador.

*Arch Coal*






Podéis ver muy claramente que está a puntito de superar la directriz bajista primaria. Es de suponer que lleva la fuerza suficiente para lograrlo con motivo de las posiciones alcistas en sus peers sectoriales y tras análisis de MACD y estocástico. El volumen se está comportando bien y hay que analizarlo tras la posible fuga. La forma de entrar es la de siempre: mitad de la posición en la fuga y la otra mitad bien en el retraced si hubiera o bien piramidando hacia arriba.

*Alpha Natural Resources*






Está haciendo lo que tiene que hacer. Muchas veces un chart vale más que mil palabras. Si se viniera abajo, los stops tienen que hacer su trabajo porque para eso están. Tanto MACD como estocástico como volumen se están comportando muy bien. Es muy destacable que se está por encima de las medias móviles de referencia y algunas están cruzadas al alza. Aquí solo se puede ganar dinero, al igual que en Arch si se confirma la fuga.

*Cliffs Natural Resources*






Es un chart maravilloso y solo ver cómo están las medias móviles es para comprar. Al igual que sus peers sectoriales, hay subidas en perspectiva. Importante tomar nota de que cuando el sector se pone alcista, da igual que se está hablando de met coal, de thermal coal o de cualquier tipo de "coal". Esto es importante: cuando el dinero apunta a un sector ........... todo el sector se dinamiza (salvo las empresas quebradas o medio quebradas). Es el flujo de capitales lo que mueve a la bolsa, lo hemos dicho y lo diremos mil millones de veces más.

*Walter Energy*






Quien me haya leído en el hilo IBEX sabrá que trata de buscar, a veces con mayor acierto y otras fallando lógicamente, aquellos nichos de valor que permitan levantar un reward importante en la capitalización de una sociedad. Creo que una magnífica forma de hacerlo, y que además se produce muy rápida cuando se produce, es el rebalanceo del Enterprise Value. Es el trasvase de valoración de deuda (bien porque se minora o bien porque desaparece el riesgo de impago lo cual tiene que ver mucho con "expectativas" y eso es algo que se cotiza muy rápido) hacia el equity. Piensen que TimoF ha reducido 14B€ su deuda y eso se ha reflejado en bolsa marcando por encima de los 12 euros .......... desde los 8 euros más o menos que marcó el día que anunció supresión de yield. Desde ese día, ha sido subir y subir ....... lo cual dice mucho que se cotizaba al alza la expectativa de un trasvase de valor desde la deuda hacia el equity.
En Walter estamos hablando exactamente de eso. Ahora mismo, el mercado está cotizando que si el margen crece (sobre un negocio en el que los costes fijos son la mayor parte de la pila de costes) se disparará la capacidad de amortizar deuda y eso haría explotar el equity hacia arriba. Así es como se consiguen valoraciones por encima del x5.

A disfrutar y a mirar siempre en sus espaldas. Para ello, un buen stop loss bien merece una posición en su ejército.


----------



## NaNDeTe (10 Nov 2013)

Flipante el volumen de Arch los ultimos meses... Acumulacion?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR): Alpha Natural Resources A Good Buy In The Long Run - Seeking Alpha
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR): Alpha Natural Resources: Bullish Swing Trade - Will It Continue? - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...





*
Mi comentario de gacelo:*


*Arch coal*: trazando la proyección de fibo de junio 2008 a marzo de 2001, con el vertice en nov 2008, la cosa es que hemos caído más que ese 50% que parecía un suelo. qué opinas?
Aunque se aprecia volumen en las últimas 4 sesiones se han ido las manos fuertes. Así que son gacelas las que entran, no?
El MACD de retraso nulo está dando desde hace 3 días un poco rojo, y el 
Eso sí, las gráficas 20-50-150 tienen pinta de corte de medias. Y las de 10-70-200 lo mismo.


*En ANR: *todo es perfecto, pinta subida larga
la trayectoria fibo aquí si responde a que ha hecho suelo por fin,

*En Cliffs Natural Resources*: muy buena pinta, además si miramos las 2 grandes cimas, aplicando fibo en el tiempo, toca una tercera en diciembre, mes arriba mes abajo.
La ultima onda, viene de subir un 100% perfecto en fibo. la que está ahora.
Y por ondas y fibos toca subir UN COJON.

Además entran manos fuertes

En MIS proyecciones me da 32 para estas 2 semanas siendo conservador

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 16:10 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Flipante el volumen de Arch los ultimos meses... Acumulacion?



Lo que no entiendo es por qué a Janus sólo le sale el volumen del último mes.

El volumen ha sido mayor en otra época del año. Por eso, no me fío del todo de esta ARCH. De las otras 2, es que son cohetes.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> *
> Mi comentario de gacelo:*
> 
> 
> ...



Cliff natural lleva un 32% desde mediados de octubre, quieres decir que el tren no se ha pasado ya de estación?


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> *
> Mi comentario de gacelo:*
> 
> 
> ...




Si el sector sigue tirando hacia arriba, como hace ahora, y Arch se fuga con volumen .................. mucho reward is coming.


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Nov 2013)

Me alegro de estar dentro. ANR va a ir para arriba, solo lamento no haber entrado cuando dijo Janus y no haber puesto el SL donde dijo Janus.

Esperemos que pronto haya una oportunidad parecida donde poder coger la ola desde el principio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si el sector sigue tirando hacia arriba, como hace ahora, y Arch se fuga con volumen .................. mucho reward is coming.



Entrarías en arch?


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Entrarías en arch?



Si rompe con volumen la directriz bajista SI, sin duda. El sesgo es que lo va a hacer pero conviene "ojos antes que cerebro".


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si rompe con volumen la directriz bajista SI, sin duda. El sesgo es que lo va a hacer pero conviene "ojos antes que cerebro".



Entonces ya tienes el siguiente how to :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cliff natural lleva un 32% desde mediados de octubre, quieres decir que el tren no se ha pasado ya de estación?



Los gráficos de ANR y este son muy buenos, y todos los indicadores.
Lo que falta por saber es si van a volver a valores pasados.

el de Arch toca esperar un poco


----------



## morfheo (11 Nov 2013)

Janus, como dijiste no vale la pena perseguir un tren como ANR que se me escapó. Me uno al compañero Elpaisdelasmaravillas para how to en el próximo valor que aconsejes entrar con un buen reward. 
Un saludo Janus.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (11 Nov 2013)

Hay que joderse... cuando salio la IPO de Twitter deje una orden de compra mal configurada y me salto haciendome un margin call de las anarosas. Al menos pude quitarme de encima los Twitters antes de que petaran y me saque unos 300€.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (11 Nov 2013)

Me armé de valor y volví a entrar a 7.85 

A ver si sigue la escalada


----------



## Buryni (11 Nov 2013)

andyteleco dijo:


> Me armé de valor y volví a entrar a 7.85
> 
> A ver si sigue la escalada



te va el rock duro


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (11 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> te va el rock duro



Lo admito, a veces me dejo llevar


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Vendidas mis Sturm Ruger & Co con las que tenía conflictos ético morales y dentro de Cliffs. 
ANR me da más canguelo pero le he echado 100€ en plus500 como buen ludópata XDXDXD


----------



## atman (11 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vendidas mis Sturm Ruger & Co con las que tenía conflictos ético morales y dentro de Cliffs.
> ANR me da más canguelo pero le he echado 100€ en plus500 como buen ludópata XDXDXD



100€ para...? 3.000 acciones? Luego no se queje de los stops, comisiones y tal...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (11 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> 100€ para...? 3.000 acciones? Luego no se queje de los stops, comisiones y tal...



Pues en este caso apostaría que la jugada le ha salido bien...


----------



## amigodemisamigos (11 Nov 2013)

Bueno señores de momento verde pepino... +3,6% 

Veremos como cierra


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> 100€ para...? 3.000 acciones? Luego no se queje de los stops, comisiones y tal...



Realmente han sido 50€ aprox por 100 acciones. Compre cuando estaba 1,5% en rojo y ahora llevo unos 30€ de plusvis netos. Es sólo para trastear. En cliffs voy sin apalancar (obviamente) y con calma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## atman (11 Nov 2013)

Short-Term Energy Outlook - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## burbujito1982 (11 Nov 2013)

Sr Janus, estoy perdiendo dinero!!!

No, no se preocupe, no es una reclamación. ::

Es que me acabo de dar cuenta de que llevo en mi cartera virtual de bolsia anarrosas a 9,55€ (???) ::

39.25% de rentabilidad, cartera Pelotazo en Bolsia.com

Digo esto, porque como ya he comentado perdí mi acceso, pero ahora (no sé desde cuando realmente porque apenas me acuerdo de mirarla) en la parte de abajo se pueden ver los "trades".

Por lo menos, acerté en mi apuesta ( virtual :´( ) personal por un par de "gigantes" en apuros allá por enero:

Boeing con el tema de las baterías y Nokia antes del éxito de los lumia.

Por cierto, enhorabuena a los que entraron a tiempo y han mantenido posición.


----------



## billete50 (11 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> os digo que TDEY pegara el pelotazo esta quincena de noviembre con las aplicaciones de apple y roku.
> 
> para un pelotazo rapido latf es vuestra accion,un hedge fund entra esa semana en este penny stock



como os comente han empezado a subir

os digo que ambas tdey i latf es un 500% facil antes de navidad

tdey punto de scar la app3d para apple i latf ya esta haciendo un buyback despues de reorganizar la empresa

saludos


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> como os comente han empezado a subir
> 
> os digo que ambas tdey i latf es un 500% facil antes de navidad
> 
> ...



Interesante. Y donde se puede comprar (en IG no esta)?


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (12 Nov 2013)

3D eye solutions en proreal da una bajada de un 4% cerrando ayer a 0.0119 y en Selfbank una subida de 4% con precio final 0.0130 ::. Yahoo la cotiza también a 0.0130.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> 3D eye solutions en proreal da una bajada de un 4% cerrando ayer a 0.0119 y en Selfbank una subida de 4% con precio final 0.0130 ::. Yahoo la cotiza también a 0.0130.



Eso es porque cotiza en OTC que es más opaco que la leche. Con Selfbank se puede operar pero no se pueden poner stops así que se va a lo machirulo con dos pelotas y pegado a la pantalla sin pestañear. 
Desde luego yo tendría mucho cuidadín con este tipo de valores porque no se operan como un Prisa o un Biosearch. 
Además personalmente el rollo de 3D Eye Solutions, Inc. (TDEY) Stock Message Board - InvestorsHub no me gusta nada. Me suena a teletienda barata y a que detrás de la cortina no hay nada. 
No digo que no se pueda ganar dinero pero el riesgo es muy muy elevado.


----------



## kuroi (12 Nov 2013)

Está muy parado el tema , no?


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

hombre... parado parado... Anarosa -3,43% y CLF -3,25%


----------



## kuroi (12 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> hombre... parado parado... Anarosa -3,43% y CLF -3,25%



digo el tema de comentarios de ANR, 

hay que comentar el partido, las jugadas, los penaltis.....


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> como os comente han empezado a subir
> 
> os digo que ambas tdey i latf es un 500% facil antes de navidad
> 
> ...



Vamos a ser serios recomendando valores.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> digo el tema de comentarios de ANR,
> 
> hay que comentar el partido, las jugadas, los penaltis.....



El tema esta parado, a no ser que rompa por arriba o abajo


----------



## kuroi (12 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El tema esta parado, a no ser que rompa por arriba o abajo



yo tengo 800 acc. a 7$

estoy a la espera de pillar otro pequeño bocado, a ver que tendencia toma.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> yo tengo 800 acc. a 7$
> 
> estoy a la espera de pillar otro pequeño bocado, a ver que tendencia toma.



No te has unido a jcp?


----------



## kuroi (12 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No te has unido a jcp?



JPC es J. C. Penney Company, Inc. ???

no , creo que me he perdido algo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> que es jcp?



Jcp, mire usted el hilo de janus al respecto pero tiene mas riesgo


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

Lo dicho... no apto para corazones sensibles:
TDEY: Summary for 3D EYE SOLUTIONS, IN- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## kuroi (12 Nov 2013)

gracias , voy a leer


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo dicho... no apto para corazones sensibles:
> TDEY: Summary for 3D EYE SOLUTIONS, IN- Yahoo! Finance



Joder....menuda carrerilla que lleva ese valor....ahora mismo casi un 14% en rojo.....


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

This is madness.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 21:33 ----------

James River Coal está para quebrar en cualquier momento. La duda es si se acogerán a chapter 7 o chapter 11. Apuesto por el segundo.

Es la lógica aplastante de que la deuda se va a llevar a alguna empresa. Otra en precario en deuda es Walter. Lo mismo va a suceder con las Solares chinas como Suntech y LDK.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 21:50 ----------

Arch Coal no supera la directriz bajista y comienza a rozar una situación peligrosa. Conviene que no cierre por debajo de los mínimos recientes para albergar aún sesgo de poder irse arriba. Si no lo consigue, mostraría una debilidad en todo el sector. Se están viendo timeframes bajistas así que agarren bien los stops.


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Nov 2013)

vamos que se abrochen bien los paracaídas.......::


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> This is madness.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 21:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Como ves Cliffs Natural Resources? La verdad es que ha sido un día feuno para todas....


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como ves Cliffs Natural Resources? La verdad es que ha sido un día feuno para todas....



vamos viendo el timeframe. Él habla.


----------



## billete50 (13 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> 3D eye solutions en proreal da una bajada de un 4% cerrando ayer a 0.0119 y en Selfbank una subida de 4% con precio final 0.0130 ::. Yahoo la cotiza también a 0.0130.



eso es porque uno considera la ultima orden DENTRO del tiempo de mercado ejecutada y el otro considera los t.trades,es decir ordenes previamente lanzadas para rellenar agujeros (gaps alcistas en este caso)

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 01:37 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Interesante. Y donde se puede comprar (en IG no esta)?



en brokers americanos como ameritrade,zecco,interactive brokers etc o en españa a traves de selfbank

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 01:39 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Eso es porque cotiza en OTC que es más opaco que la leche. Con Selfbank se puede operar pero no se pueden poner stops así que se va a lo machirulo con dos pelotas y pegado a la pantalla sin pestañear.
> Desde luego yo tendría mucho cuidadín con este tipo de valores porque no se operan como un Prisa o un Biosearch.
> Además personalmente el rollo de 3D Eye Solutions, Inc. (TDEY) Stock Message Board - InvestorsHub no me gusta nada. Me suena a teletienda barata y a que detrás de la cortina no hay nada.
> No digo que no se pueda ganar dinero pero el riesgo es muy muy elevado.



esta aun siendo una stinky pinky que cotiza en este mercado repleto de estafadores,me gusto por su business plan y sobretodo la transparencia de su ceo.no me extrañaria que en navidad este alrededor de los 10 centimos

salud


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Si no se da la vuelta no ha sido nada feo el movimiento de ANR y CLF, no?


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Nov 2013)

Yo tengo 25000 $ metidos, con bastante apalancamiento. SL a 7.4

Aver si pega otro subidon pronto.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Yo tengo 25000 $ metidos, con bastante apalancamiento. SL a 7.4
> 
> Aver si pega otro subidon pronto.



ACI es el canario en la mina


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Nov 2013)

Esto no tira demasiado...

Deberiamos sacrificar a un par de politicos, aver si asi los mercados toman un rumbo mas favorable. ::

La verdad es que se estan absorbiendo las malas noticias bien, dentro de lo que cabe. Sigo dentro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esto no tira demasiado...
> 
> Deberiamos sacrificar a un par de politicos, aver si asi los mercados toman un rumbo mas favorable. ::
> 
> La verdad es que se estan absorbiendo las malas noticias bien, dentro de lo que cabe. Sigo dentro.



Tendremos que ir preparando el ritual, porque el sector no consigue romper las resistencias..


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tendremos que ir preparando el ritual, porque el sector no consigue romper las resistencias..



está todo muy bien definido. Hay que esperar y si se rompen esas resistencias ... adelante.


----------



## kuroi (14 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> está todo muy bien definido. Hay que esperar y si se rompen esas resistencias ... adelante.



que resistencia seria ?

8,30 $ ?


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2013)

En ese entorno. más claro está en Arch Coal.


----------



## Chila (14 Nov 2013)

Hoy cayendo bien.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Hoy cayendo bien.



Como consiga romper por arriba, se puede sacar un buen pico


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 Nov 2013)

TVA to close eight coal-fired power plants • 3:30 AM

The Tennessee Valley Authority intends to shut eight coal-fired power stations in Alabama and Kentucky as part of a 2011 agreement with the Environmental Protection Agency to retire 18 such facilities by 2018.
While expected, the TVA's move is a further blow to the coal industry as it struggles to cope with stricter environmental regulations and low natural-gas prices. The TVA is also reviewing some of its other coal facilities.
Coal's loss is nuclear's gain, though, as the TVA's goal is to generate 40% of its electricity from nuclear power plants. (PR)

Esto son malas noticias. Aver como reacciona la bolsa.


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> TVA to close eight coal-fired power plants • 3:30 AM
> 
> The Tennessee Valley Authority intends to shut eight coal-fired power stations in Alabama and Kentucky as part of a 2011 agreement with the Environmental Protection Agency to retire 18 such facilities by 2018.
> While expected, the TVA's move is a further blow to the coal industry as it struggles to cope with stricter environmental regulations and low natural-gas prices. The TVA is also reviewing some of its other coal facilities.
> ...



Esa noticia debió salir "al público" como una hora antes del cierre. No he visto mucho más meneo en ANR que durante el resto del día, así que, para variar, diría que estaba descontada, vamos que "alguien" lo sabía/tenía claro. En Walter sí que ví algo de nervios en la última hora, pero teniendo en cuenta como empezó el día, pues...

No es descartable que las gacelas se asusten un poco hoy. Si se asustan mucho... en lugar de cerrar, igual le meto un poquito más.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esa noticia debió salir "al público" como una hora antes del cierre. No he visto mucho más meneo en ANR que durante el resto del día, así que, para variar, diría que estaba descontada, vamos que "alguien" lo sabía/tenía claro. En Walter sí que ví algo de nervios en la última hora, pero teniendo en cuenta como empezó el día, pues...
> 
> No es descartable que las gacelas se asusten un poco hoy. Si se asustan mucho... en lugar de cerrar, igual le meto un poquito más.



Es real que el carbón no se desploma por más que haya noticias en contra. Paciencia. La bolsa siempre ha sido igual.


----------



## Chila (15 Nov 2013)

¿sigue siendo ANR la mejor opción o esperamos a que Arch rompa?


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> ¿sigue siendo ANR la mejor opción o esperamos a que Arch rompa?



ambas valen.



Por cierto, Zillow está ahora mismo muy bien para cortos con un stop del 5%. El r/r es bueno. Si sale mal, se pierde el 5% y ya está. Se puede ganar más del 20%.


----------



## DEREC (15 Nov 2013)

Jode con mis Walter, son como una montaña rusa. Espero que no acaben descarrilando.


----------



## SPK (15 Nov 2013)

Pues yo he entrado en CLF a 27,7:Baile:


----------



## toko (15 Nov 2013)

Corto en zillow desde 85,10. A ver como acaba esta batalla


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

toko dijo:


> Corto en zillow desde 85,10. A ver como acaba esta batalla



el stop a 90-91 usd.


----------



## toko (15 Nov 2013)

89,5 creo k lo he dejado, si crees k es demasiado ajustado lo subo un pelin


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

toko dijo:


> 89,5 creo k lo he dejado, si crees k es demasiado ajustado lo subo un pelin



up to you.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2013)




----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


>



No descubras aún el business. Esta información se saca para poner los dientes largos en el momento en el que queramos distribuir papelitos.


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2013)

Vale, esperaré hasta 25...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Nov 2013)

Citigroup recomienda vender ANR... veremos pero hoy rojo.pasion


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Citigroup recomienda vender ANR... veremos pero hoy rojo.pasion



The Coal Rebound Could Be Bigger Than You Think
By Reuben Brewer | More Articles | Save For Later 
November 15, 2013 | Comments (2)

The coal industry is in the midst of an industry pullback, including the shuttering of mining operations. Those closures are setting up an eventual rebound. However, Peabody Energy (NYSE: BTU ) and Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI ) both note that reopening mines isn't easy. That means a demand uptick could quickly push prices higher than the market expects.

Too much...for now
There's simply too much coal floating around the United States and the rest of the world. That's led to price declines despite still strong demand from key regions like Asia—most notably China and India. Coal miners from Peabody to Cloud Peak Energy (NYSE: CLD ) have been cutting production or are at least considering doing so.

For example, Peabody's U.S. business, which makes up about half of its sales, reduced coal shipments by about 3% in the third quarter. Its Australian and brokerage businesses, however, both grew. Cloud Peak, meanwhile, saw a 5% drop in its coal shipments. And the Powder River Basin miner has been talking about reducing its output even more, cutting 10 million tons from production at the Cordero Rojo mine by 2015 if markets don't improve.

The set up
Although this industry wide supply/demand re-balancing has been painful, particularly since coal prices have been falling, it's healthy for the overall industry. That's small consolation for Arch Coal shareholders who have seen more red ink than profits for a year or so. However, the bad news may be blinding investors to the upside potential.

Arch, for example, notes that "...there's quite a bit more coal that needs to be purchased in 2014. You could start seeing some price appreciation as we move into next calendar year." And that outlook is based on just normal weather and buying patterns. Peabody, meanwhile, highlights that "...there is a continuous demand drive, 30 million tons a year of additional met coal, 50 million tons a year of additional thermal coal that's going to have to be met and existing capacity is not there to meet it."

No flip of the switch
Peabody even hinted that it expects the coal industry's fundamentals to change "sharply." But why? The reason is all of the mine closures. For example, at its third quarter conference call, Arch noted that "...we probably have more idle equipment than most out there." And that "...we're not going to [be] bringing that idle equipment back until we see a sustained improvement in the market; and that's not a quarter or two..." The company wants long-term agreements at solid prices.

Cloud Peak is of the same mind with regard to its potential Cordero Rojo mine reduction. "I think the important thing is to be clear that we're going down until things change enough to make it worthwhile going up." And, like Arch, that means the markets need to improve "significantly."

And, complicating the issue, Cloud Peak is planning on moving its Cordero equipment to other mines to save on costs. That means increasing production at the mine again could be more difficult and take longer than you'd think. Arch, for example, notes that it can' just "flip a switch " and bring idled production back on line, a situation that it believes is "...pretty indicative of others as well."

A combination of factors
So, with production falling and underlying demand starting to firm—what happens if there's not enough coal being mined? Peabody, Cloud Peak, and Arch would be happy to see coal prices spike, but none seem likely to start increasing production right away. And the truth is that they probably couldn't increase supply quickly enough to stop a rapid coal price ascent even if they wanted to.

In other words, if coal prices start to move higher because demand is outstripping supply, the move could rapidly start to feed on itself. That would be good news for the coal miners and surprise a market that seems to believe coal is on its death bed.

Regulations aren't the only thing affecting coal. Natural gas production is doing its part.
If the shale boom is news to you, where have you been the past three to five years? Natural gas production has been surging, leading to export approvals and the re-shoring of many chemical and manufacturing jobs. We invite you to find out which three companies The Motley Fool believes will continue to play an impactful role in our special free report, "3 Stocks for the American Energy Bonanza." Don’t miss out on this timely opportunity; click here to access your report -- it’s absolutely free.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 15:46 ----------

el nivel de warning está en los 7,50 usd.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> The Coal Rebound Could Be Bigger Than You Think
> By Reuben Brewer | More Articles | Save For Later
> November 15, 2013 | Comments (2)
> 
> ...



Ese nivel ya lo tenia claro, ahora a esperar y seguir buscando...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

ahora mismo se lo están jugando en el timeframe de minutos. O sigue subiendo o se va de nuevo a los mínimos con probabilidad de perderlos si lo hace.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ahora mismo se lo están jugando en el timeframe de minutos. O sigue subiendo o se va de nuevo a los mínimos con probabilidad de perderlos si lo hace.



Se va hacia abajo...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Se va hacia abajo...



espera que no va a tirar la cuchara tan rápido. They have nothing to lose.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2013)

Goldman Sach rebaja ANR a vender Precio objetivo 5$

SuPM.... oiga... ajustando stops a 7,25-30


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Goldman Sach rebaja ANR a vender Precio objetivo 5$
> 
> SuPM.... oiga... ajustando stops a 7,25-30



creo, no puedo confirmarlo, que un forero también ha dicho que JP Morgan también ha rebajado el precio target. El tema es que el valor no corrige más allá de como hizo la apertura y eso es para anotarlo. En otros tiempos, un simple pedo y el valor se caía mucho pero mucho. No obstante, los stops tienen que estar ajustados.

Por otro lado, Jim Cramer anda diciendo que hay que vender JCP Penney pero el valor tampoco corrige. Toda la peña está esperando a los resultados. No van a dejar indiferentes a nadie. O marca recuperación tipo big turn around o se despeña porque sigue consumiendo caja. Lo que está en juego es la esperanza de que el negocio tire lo suficiente como para que la caja no se lleve por delante todo el negocio.

We are making history, right here, right now.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2013)

Olvídese de Jim Cramer... es como el gato, pero por la tele y en inglés... ha liado cada una, que lo raro es que nadie haya intentado pegarle un tiro todavía...

Respecto a las rebajas... no era JPm sino Citi. Sí, ambos rebajar precio objetivo a los 5 pavos, el mismo día. Y el valor parece aguantar, ligera bajada con poco volumen. Mi impresión es que técnicamente aún no se ha deteriorado, al contrario... y la gente aguanta. 

Pero eso nos lo resuelven con un gap a la baja... y nos dejan a todos colgados de la brocha... De momento, intradía el SL en 7,30. Al cierre... veremos...

Walter me tiene algo más preocupado... SL 15,95. Pagar gastos y poco más...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Olvídese de Jim Cramer... es como el gato, pero por la tele y en inglés... ha liado cada una, que lo raro es que nadie haya intentado pegarle un tiro todavía...
> 
> Respecto a las rebajas... no era JPm sino Citi. Sí, ambos rebajar precio objetivo a los 5 pavos, el mismo día. Y el valor parece aguantar, ligera bajada con poco volumen. Mi impresión es que técnicamente aún no se ha deteriorado, al contrario... y la gente aguanta.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, poco volumen de momento concentrado en la vela de apertura. Los indicadores técnicos en timeframes semanal y mensual son todos alcistas. Si hay un nuevo tirón, se va a 10 usd por lo menos. En 10,4 usd hay mussa resistencia.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2013)

Si pica mucho en los 10 habrá que conformarse con ganar un 40%... =^_^=


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Nov 2013)

Buena ostia ahora mismo


----------



## kuroi (18 Nov 2013)

Stop en 7,50 $ no ?


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Yo tengo el stop en 7,40. Vengo de una reunión con un cliente y veo que se ha derrumbado bastante el tema.


----------



## hazaña (18 Nov 2013)

Fuera con reward, vuelvo a entrar en 7.54 sl 7.40 mas ajustado no se puede.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2013)

Cerradas las Walter y un tercio de las anarrosas. Mantengo el SL en 7,30.

Es hora de que me den cariño los cortos en Netflix y Yelp...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Bueno, ya cerró la sesión y ha sido sumamente interesante. Se juegan los cuartos en la próxima sesión.

No pierdan de vista a Zillow porque actúa como spread con ANR.







También pongo el chart de ANR.






como se puede ver, la vela de hoy ha sido con volumen. Vamos a ver qué hace mañana porque pueden saltar los stops (es probable) pero los partidos se juegan. La figura no está rota aún.


----------



## kuroi (18 Nov 2013)

parece que ha aguantado y no saltará el stop , veis bien meter otro pellizco ahora y esperar que suba hasta el infinito y más allá....

o nos vamos a los infiernos


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> parece que ha aguantado y no saltará el stop , veis bien meter otro pellizco ahora y esperar que suba hasta el infinito y más allá....
> 
> o nos vamos a los infiernos



ten paciencia my friend. Es como una chica interesante que está con ganas de bailar y tomarse otro cubata. Solo te queda seguirla el rollo y tratar de pasarlo bien. Por el post partido siempre te quedará una buena viagra o un ibuprofeno para pasar el pedo.

La bolsa es como una ninfómana, cuando quiere tema no espera a que le preguntes, te lo sugiere o mejor dicho: le tienes que sugerir que saque la mano de donde la ha metido :8:


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Nov 2013)

Ahora sí que te he entendido. He visto la luz!!!ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Nov 2013)

Ha aguantado el soporte, veremos si el sector revive...


----------



## billete50 (19 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> creo, no puedo confirmarlo, que un forero también ha dicho que JP Morgan también ha rebajado el precio target. El tema es que el valor no corrige más allá de como hizo la apertura y eso es para anotarlo. En otros tiempos, un simple pedo y el valor se caía mucho pero mucho. No obstante, los stops tienen que estar ajustados.
> 
> Por otro lado, Jim Cramer anda diciendo que hay que vender JCP Penney pero el valor tampoco corrige. Toda la peña está esperando a los resultados. No van a dejar indiferentes a nadie. O marca recuperación tipo big turn around o se despeña porque sigue consumiendo caja. Lo que está en juego es la esperanza de que el negocio tire lo suficiente como para que la caja no se lleve por delante todo el negocio.
> 
> We are making history, right here, right now.




Janus tu que eres un crack del análisis bursátil analiza tdey el futuro de la publicidad y el entretenimiento 3d

Será un pelotazo masde 1500% en lo que va de ańo


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> Janus tu que eres un crack del análisis bursátil analiza tdey el futuro de la publicidad y el entretenimiento 3d
> 
> Será un pelotazo masde 1500% en lo que va de ańo



Si alguien te hizo caso en tu primera recomendación tiene que estar contento de cojones con el valor :: 
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Buryni (19 Nov 2013)

Me puse a seguir el valor por ver como iba y ha bajado desde entonces una barbaridad, creo que más del 30% (así de memoria) 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Me puse a seguir el valor por ver como iba y ha bajado desde entonces una barbaridad, creo que más del 30% (así de memoria)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



sactamente... Si es que una cosa es decir esto tiene buena pinta, esto parece que puede tirar por A B C, etc. pero cuando las recomendaciones son tan categoricas... maaaaaaaalo! Nunca falla! 

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 13:57 ----------

Veo dolor... mucho dolor en la sesión usana. 
Ojalá me equivoque :'(


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Nov 2013)

Los bancos y la usura internacional están manipulando la cotización para retrasar el subidon que va a pegar. La mano fuerte aun no esta detrás de ANR.

No es descartable un buen bajón antes de las subidas.

He perdido algo pero estoy aguantando. Aver si esto empieza a moverse.


----------



## Buryni (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> sactamente... Si es que una cosa es decir esto tiene buena pinta, esto parece que puede tirar por A B C, etc. pero cuando las recomendaciones son tan categoricas... maaaaaaaalo! Nunca falla!
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 13:57 ----------
> 
> ...



38.2% de bajada exactamente ::::


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> 38.2% de bajada exactamente ::::



Ná! Con que suba un 60% ya está! Arreglado! ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Nov 2013)

Anr sin fuerza


----------



## kuroi (19 Nov 2013)

vamos vamos !!!!!!!

remad con fuerza chicos, que no caiga !!!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Los bancos y la usura internacional están manipulando la cotización para retrasar el subidon que va a pegar. La mano fuerte aun no esta detrás de ANR.
> 
> No es descartable un buen bajón antes de las subidas.
> 
> He perdido algo pero estoy aguantando. Aver si esto empieza a moverse.



Se mueve hacia abajo mientras el resto aguantan pierde los 7.40


----------



## kuroi (19 Nov 2013)

yo estoy fuera, +200 € de reward.

Ha pasdo el limite de 7,50$ 

A la espera de acontecimientos...


----------



## Krim (19 Nov 2013)

Box, box, box, BOX!! como le decían el domingo a Hamilton.


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2013)

Y hasta aquí la aventura en ANR. Salida en 7,45. 

Janus, de nuevo muchas muchas gracias.... esperamos a la siguiente... aunque de momento no aparto de la vista a ANR ¿eh? A ver si aguanta la M200, que pasa con ese Golden Cross (va a ser que no), a ver si aparece algo más de volumen... etc etc etc...

aquí aún puede haber mucho dinero... pero ahora mismo mejor a asegurar las plusvis... y con un poco poco de suerte, la podemos pillar más barata y exprimirla a gusto...


----------



## toko (19 Nov 2013)

Dejo stop de ANR en 7,25 y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.
Zillow visitando los infiernos, pongo stop en 80,10 para asegurar reward y veamos a donde llegamos.

Como siempre n1 Janus thx maestro!


----------



## amigodemisamigos (19 Nov 2013)

Bueno señores fuera con el 80% dejo un 20% por si salta el reward 

Muchas gracias Sr. Janus tiene usted unas cervezas cuando pase por Barcelona :rolleye:


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2013)

Se veía venir, un bonito cirio en ANR para hoy o para mañana... parece que es hoy...


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Nov 2013)

:abajo: Estoy fuera.

It can't be christmas every day… 

Habria que pillar a los que hacen bajar nuestras acciones y partirles las p*tas piernas.

Gracias a Janus y a todos por compartir los detalles de la inversión. El hacer historia lo dejaremos para otro día.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2013)

Bueno, parece que estamos todos medio fuera del valor. Es el momento en el que descubrirán sus cartas.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Nov 2013)

Que decepción de foro:ouch:

Yo tengo puesto el SL en 5,5 y el SP en 30
Y no los pienso mover.


----------



## desastre total (20 Nov 2013)

¿Qué está pasando aquí, quedo yo solo?
Estoy dentro sin SL por obra y gracia de ING, entré en 7,70 aprox (comisiones incluidas), vamos a ver que sucede aquí.


----------



## kuroi (20 Nov 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando aquí, quedo yo solo?
> Estoy dentro sin SL por obra y gracia de ING, entré en 7,70 aprox (comisiones incluidas), vamos a ver que sucede aquí.



suerte!!!!

Yo entre en 7,04$ 


aguanté un poco más de 7,50$ que era mi principal objetivo y al final salí a 7,43$

al menos he podido ganar unos 200€

De momento observo a la espera de meterme otra vez, a la espera de acontecimientos.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando aquí, quedo yo solo?
> Estoy dentro sin SL por obra y gracia de ING, entré en 7,70 aprox (comisiones incluidas), vamos a ver que sucede aquí.



Yo estoy en Cliffs si te sirve de consuelo ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Nov 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando aquí, quedo yo solo?
> Estoy dentro sin SL por obra y gracia de ING, entré en 7,70 aprox (comisiones incluidas), vamos a ver que sucede aquí.



Aunque tu nick no invita al optimismo, te informo de que no estas solo.
Aqui aguantamos lo que nos echen. De hecho voy a quitar el SL también.
Hasta el final pase lo que pase.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Nov 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Aunque tu nick no invita al optimismo, te informo de que no estas solo.
> Aqui aguantamos lo que nos echen. De hecho voy a quitar el SL también.
> Hasta el final pase lo que pase.



No conviene jugar estilo casino, simplemente cuando vuelva a niveles de compra. Se entra dentro


----------



## kuroi (20 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No conviene jugar estilo casino, simplemente cuando vuelva a niveles de compra. Se entra dentro



que niveles seria ...... 

8 $ ?


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2013)

venga para adentro, arriesgamos una posi en 6,88 usd.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> venga para adentro, arriesgamos una posi en 6,88 usd.



Que te hace volver a entrar sin un repute claro? Persolmente creo que despues de bajar 15% en una semana rebotara algo


----------



## kikepm (21 Nov 2013)

Entré con 1000 CFDs en 6,95, Stop en 6,80. 

Alea jacta est.


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> Entré con 1000 CFDs en 6,95, Stop en 6,80.
> 
> Alea jacta est.



Yo también lo estuve viendo desde 6,95 usd pero había margen hasta 6,79 usd que es donde hay un soporte más filtro. Espero buscando ese soporte y entré en 6,88 usd.

Es cierto que podría bajar hasta 6,30 usd aproximadamente. La putada es que vender ahí, hay que hacerlo si llegara, es que llevaría un 25% de corrección y lo mismo se da la vuelta habiéndose vendido en mínimos.

Pero ojo, aquí no se hacen prisioneros.


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo también lo estuve viendo desde 6,95 usd pero había margen hasta 6,79 usd que es donde hay un soporte más filtro. Espero buscando ese soporte y entré en 6,88 usd.
> 
> Es cierto que podría bajar hasta 6,30 usd aproximadamente. La putada es que vender ahí, hay que hacerlo si llegara, es que llevaría un 25% de corrección y lo mismo se da la vuelta habiéndose vendido en mínimos.
> 
> Pero ojo, aquí no se hacen prisioneros.



He movido SL a 6,75 justo debajo de la MM200. Ahí se queda. O pierdo 210$ (sin gap a la baja), o gano unos cuantos cientos como poco. Buen ratio riesgo/recompensa, tal y como lo veo yo.

Si baja a 6,30 prefiero haber saltado antes el stop.

Allá vamos


----------



## torrefacto (22 Nov 2013)

esto cada vez se va pareciendo más al hilo de codere


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

Coal Seen as New Tobacco Sparking Investor Backlash: Commodities - Bloomberg

Josdefruta los noruegos...


----------



## Buryni (22 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo también lo estuve viendo desde 6,95 usd pero había margen hasta 6,79 usd que es donde hay un soporte más filtro. Espero buscando ese soporte y entré en 6,88 usd.
> 
> Es cierto que podría bajar hasta 6,30 usd aproximadamente. La putada es que vender ahí, hay que hacerlo si llegara, es que llevaría un 25% de corrección y lo mismo se da la vuelta habiéndose vendido en mínimos.
> 
> Pero ojo, aquí no se hacen prisioneros.



Otro más dentro con 6.89, a ver que tal va esta segunda vuelta ::


----------



## kuroi (22 Nov 2013)

Estoy pensando de entrar otra vez a 6,90$

alguien más se anima? como lo veis?

edit:

entré a 6.94$ a ver que ocurre...


----------



## Krim (22 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> Estoy pensando de entrar otra vez a 6,90$
> 
> alguien más se anima? como lo veis?
> 
> ...



Acompañado está usted desde 6.88.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2013)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vamos a por ello.


----------



## Buryni (22 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> vamos a por ello.



Yiiiijaaaaa!! 

Aquí no se harán prisioneros!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Yiiiijaaaaa!!
> 
> Aquí no se harán prisioneros!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



7,11 viento en popa a toda velaaaaa!!!!


----------



## kuroi (22 Nov 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> 7,11 viento en popa a toda velaaaaa!!!!



sshhhhhhhhhh, no lo diga muy fuerte.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Nov 2013)

2015 is the year of reckoning for coal.
It’s when coal-fired plants must meet strict new EPA guidelines for emissions.
As you probably know, coal is critical in the U.S. energy sector, providing 40% of the fuel needed to generate electricity.
And it’s not just us. Most of the world still uses coal over every other fossil fuel for power generation. So no matter how dirty it is, coal isn’t going anywhere anytime soon. It’s simply too cheap for us to stop using it.
At the same time, though, coal usage isn’t going to increase, either.
The U.S. Energy Information Administration predicts that no new coal-powered plants will be built between 2018 and 2035. That’s a staggering number of years, and it would spell the beginning of the end for coal generation in the United States.
So while coal stocks look cheap today – companies like Peabody Energy (BTU), Arch Coal (ACI) and the Market Vectors Coal ETF (KOL) are trading at very attractive levels – ultimately, the chances of coal making a comeback are very slim.
In other words, the stocks above might make great short-term trades, but that’s not the case over the long haul…
New Rules Put the Squeeze on Coal
The new carbon emissions laws are squeezing the coal industry hard.
For example, it would add almost $1 billion to the cost of fitting new systems to existing coal power plants.
And the EPA’s rules for new coal power plants mandate that they emit no more than 1,100 pounds of carbon dioxide per megawatt-hour. That’s well below the current U.S. coal plant average of 1,768 pounds of carbon dioxide per megawatt-hour.
So you can see why no more plants are scheduled to be built between 2018 and 2035. That standard is likely impossible to meet unless future coal plants capture and sequester their carbon, according to The Washington Post.
What about so-called “clean coal”?
Well, as we’ve written before, it’s not a reality. It just refers to ways to store the pollution, not make it disappear, or even reduce it.
The Shift From Coal to Gas is Gathering Pace
These mandated reductions don’t come quickly or cheaply. By 2015, compliance is expected to cost the coal industry close to $100 billion.
What the government is essentially doing is pricing coal out of the power generation business. But what would we turn to instead?
Nuclear has its own set of issues (safety, for example), along with much higher costs and regulatory guidelines.
That leaves the field wide open for natural gas.
Faced with coal’s grim reality, my industry contacts tell me that business is picking up like crazy for conversions from coal to natural gas.
Coal just can’t compete with it. (Unless natural gas trades above $7 per thousand cubic feet (mcf) – something we don’t see happening for several years, based on shale supply.)
The decision isn’t taken lightly, either.
You see, once a coal power plant switches over to natural gas for any period of time, going back to coal is a very expensive proposition. That’s because if it’s left idle for long, the equipment used for coal generation becomes unusable due to deterioration. So there’s no such thing as an “easy switch.”
Investment-wise, coal is an excellent short-term trade – and the stocks I mentioned above are poised for a technical rally. But come 2015, you may get more bang for your buck from the natural gas sector.
And “the chase” continues,


----------



## billete50 (25 Nov 2013)

Os lo tengo dicho si os queréis forrar comprar tdey tantas como podáis antes de final de ańo hipotecar todo vuestro patrimonio para entrar,dejaréis de ser unos muertos de hambre

https://www.google.com/finance?q=Tdey&ei=9qGSUuCkE-SowAOUyAE


----------



## Faldo (25 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> Os lo tengo dicho si os queréis forrar comprar tdey tantas como podáis antes de final de ańo hipotecar todo vuestro patrimonio para entrar,dejaréis de ser unos muertos de hambre
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=Tdey&ei=9qGSUuCkE-SowAOUyAE



Y porque tendriamos que hacer semejante suicidio?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Nov 2013)

2000 acc en 6,89


----------



## Buryni (25 Nov 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> Os lo tengo dicho si os queréis forrar comprar tdey tantas como podáis antes de final de ańo hipotecar todo vuestro patrimonio para entrar,dejaréis de ser unos muertos de hambre
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=Tdey&ei=9qGSUuCkE-SowAOUyAE



Ha bajado casi un 60% desde la primera vez que lo digistes... Este hilo es para ANR deja de meter basura e insistir en cosas sin fundamento. 

Si tan seguro estas abre un nuevo hilo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kuroi (25 Nov 2013)

venga, juntar fuerzas para que se vaya arriba !!!!!!!


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> venga, juntar fuerzas para vaya para arriba !!!!!!!



Flipo, el mínimo lo ha hecho en 6,76 a 0,01 de mi SL. ::

Esto está sin volumen ni chicha y ni despega, me parece que mañana un gap y nos manda al otro barrio.


----------



## kuroi (25 Nov 2013)

yo miro el grafico cada min. , me va a dar un infarto.

tengo 1500 acc.

A ver que comentan los expertos,


----------



## billete50 (26 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Ha bajado casi un 60% desde la primera vez que lo digistes... Este hilo es para ANR deja de meter basura e insistir en cosas sin fundamento.
> 
> Si tan seguro estas abre un nuevo hilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



te repito que es una oportunidad unico sera la accion tecnologica con mayor revalorizacion si eres un muerto de hambre vende tu triciclo o tu zulo para comprar acciones de esta empresa,tdey

dejaras de ser un desgraciado,soy especialmente conmiserativo con los retrasados como tu que no tienen ni idea de invertir......y asi les va

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 01:44 ----------




Faldo dijo:


> Y porque tendriamos que hacer semejante suicidio?



suicidio?????es el mayor pelotazo en acciones en 2014


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2013)

Haya paz, este hilo persigue poner en común una oportunidad. Por favor, huyamos de los enfrentamientos porque nos cargaremos el hilo.
Gracias


----------



## kuroi (26 Nov 2013)

Como veis el panorama compañeros ??????


----------



## Montegrifo (26 Nov 2013)

Parece que la locomotora de vapor va a volver a darnos una oportunidad para subirnos al tren. Si no en esta estación en la próxima


----------



## kuroi (26 Nov 2013)

creeis que es mejor aguantar ?

Va a volver a subir ?

no lo veo claro

edit:
vendidas a 6,62$

no he aguantado la presion, otra vez será


----------



## kikepm (26 Nov 2013)

Me sacó el Stop a 6,75. Otra vez será.


----------



## kuroi (26 Nov 2013)

Me he metido en JCP , a ver si tengo un poco más de suerte


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Nov 2013)

Que soporte se le puede esperar a ANR?


----------



## Tonto Simon (26 Nov 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Que soporte se le puede esperar a ANR?



Yo la veo en 4,20 cuando el sp corrija.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Nov 2013)

Como veis Cliffs? Hay alguien dentro o estáis todos en las anarosas y yo más solo que la una? :d


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Nov 2013)

Goldman Sachs maintained a Neutral rating on Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR) and lowered its price target to $8.00 (from $9.00). Walter Energy's (NYSE: WLT), also Neutral rated, target was lowered to $16 from $18, and analysts reiterated a Sell rating on Arch Coal Inc. (NYSE: ACI), calling the stock a top sell idea. Its price target remains $3. The changes are tied to a decrease in November coal prices.


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Nov 2013)

Creo que la cuestión es la siguiente:

-Si (cuando) la MA 50 cruza la MA 200, empezara la subida.

También vendría bien ver el oscilador y demás indicadores. En cuanto se meta en sobreventa seria bueno comprar.


----------



## SPK (27 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como veis Cliffs? Hay alguien dentro o estáis todos en las anarosas y yo más solo que la una? :d



Yo estoy en CLF desde 27.70 y las últimas bajadas me tienen :cook:


----------



## Buryni (27 Nov 2013)

Yo sigo dentro! Hay que aguantar jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (27 Nov 2013)

SPK dijo:


> Yo estoy en CLF desde 27.70 y las últimas bajadas me tienen :cook:



Parece que se ha despertado con ganas. A ver lo que le dura 

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 16:31 ----------

Poco dura la alegría en casa del pobre...cagonlaleche


----------



## Chila (28 Nov 2013)

Yo estoy fuera...algo hemos sacado


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Nov 2013)

Yo manana entro a saco.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Nov 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Yo manana entro a saco.



En que te basas para entrar? Segun el ultimo articulo que postee el mundo del carbon va hacia abajo.. cuidado


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En que te basas para entrar? Segun el ultimo articulo que postee el mundo del carbon va hacia abajo.. cuidado



El cruce de las medias de 50 y 200 hará saltar este valor en las pantallas de muchos inversores gordos. La forma que tiene la ultima vela, justo por encima de lo que parece ser un soporte importante indica una estabilización de la bajada y un posible cambio de tendencia. Ademas esta bastante cerca de la sobreventa.

Justo cuando abra pienso meter dinero, con un SL relativamente justo. Aver que pasa...

Los bajones de los ultimos dias ha servido para quitar del medio a muchas gacelas. Ahora es cuando la mano fuerte va a entrar.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2013)

Arch Coal lo tiene perfecto para ser una de las grandes campeonas en revalorización.

Tiene el doble de deuda que equity. Eso quiere decir que un poquito que mejore su capacidad de pago (o mejor dicho, se ausente el miedo a no ser posible pagar) y DOBLA. Tiene un margen bruto de negocio muy bajo (similar al de ANR) por lo que en el momento que el precio del carbón mejore, ellos subirán mucho su margen y el trasvase de valor en el Enterprise Value será excepcional.

El momento de entrar tiene que ser por técnico, lo cantaremos en directo para que pueda invertir quien quiera.


----------



## kuroi (29 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arch Coal lo tiene perfecto para ser una de las grandes campeonas en revalorización.
> 
> Tiene el doble de deuda que equity. Eso quiere decir que un poquito que mejore su capacidad de pago (o mejor dicho, se ausente el miedo a no ser posible pagar) y DOBLA. Tiene un margen bruto de negocio muy bajo (similar al de ANR) por lo que en el momento que el precio del carbón mejore, ellos subirán mucho su margen y el trasvase de valor en el Enterprise Value será excepcional.
> 
> El momento de entrar tiene que ser por técnico, lo cantaremos en directo para que pueda invertir quien quiera.




siguiente titulo ....

Ese valor es el de : "how to win 1/2 million $ " ????




gracias Janus , estaremos atentos....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Nov 2013)

I reiterate my bullish stance on U.S. coal stocks, as I believe the worst is priced in and coal stocks have bottomed out. The U.S. coal industry has been going through difficult times since the last two years when natural gas prices fell and coal demand decreased. However, I believe better coal supply management and rising natural gas prices will portent well for the industry. As I have been reiterating my bullish stance on the U.S. coal industry, and believe that stocks have bottomed out, the stock price performance (increase) of leading U.S coal stocks supports my thesis. The following table shows the stock price performance of four leading coal stocks and coal ETF.

The Return Of King Coal And The Coal Stocks To Play A Rebound [Arch Coal Inc] - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Chila (30 Nov 2013)

kuroi dijo:


> siguiente titulo ....
> 
> Ese valor es el de : "how to win 1/2 million $ " ????
> 
> ...



Llevo vigilándola y aún no es el momento.
Ya avisará gran Janus¡¡


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> I reiterate my bullish stance on U.S. coal stocks, as I believe the worst is priced in and coal stocks have bottomed out. The U.S. coal industry has been going through difficult times since the last two years when natural gas prices fell and coal demand decreased. However, I believe better coal supply management and rising natural gas prices will portent well for the industry. As I have been reiterating my bullish stance on the U.S. coal industry, and believe that stocks have bottomed out, the stock price performance (increase) of leading U.S coal stocks supports my thesis. The following table shows the stock price performance of four leading coal stocks and coal ETF.
> 
> The Return Of King Coal And The Coal Stocks To Play A Rebound [Arch Coal Inc] - Seeking Alpha





Cuidado con la interpretación de estos mensajes. Siendo cierto el aspecto méramente técnico del comentario publicado, donde fallan es en el timing.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arch Coal lo tiene perfecto para ser una de las grandes campeonas en revalorización.
> 
> Tiene el doble de deuda que equity. Eso quiere decir que un poquito que mejore su capacidad de pago (o mejor dicho, se ausente el miedo a no ser posible pagar) y DOBLA. Tiene un margen bruto de negocio muy bajo (similar al de ANR) por lo que en el momento que el precio del carbón mejore, ellos subirán mucho su margen y el trasvase de valor en el Enterprise Value será excepcional.
> 
> El momento de entrar tiene que ser por técnico, lo cantaremos en directo para que pueda invertir quien quiera.



Noticias nuevas. Ojo con el carbón, gran futuro y presente peligroso.

El momento de entrar es y será por técnico exclusivamente. Ahora no hay que hacerlo todavía porque no se da ese escenario. Es muy peligroso. Vamos con un pequeño análisis.

En ANR se puede ver que el techo de la primera quincena tenía muy buena pinta para corregir algo y volver luego a subir superando los máximos anteriores. El tema es que la corrección ha pinchado el soporte previsible de 6,80 usd y ahora se la está jugando. El tema ha empeorado por ello.
Muy importante el "short interest" que nos está diciendo que durante la primera quincena de noviembre, las manos grandes se han dedicado a generar un techo distribuyendo acciones prestadas. Un techo intermedio sano es aquel en el que se producen ventas de las manos más calientes por plusvalías. No es el caso, se han producido ventas de acciones prestadas y eso indica que pueden venir momentos bajistas de nuevo.

Esto se puede ver también en ACI donde la posición bajista está en el nivel más fuerte del último año, y 12 meses de track son muchos como para pensar que no es intencionado. En este valor, más o menos hay 1 acción prestada en corto por cada cuatro en circulación eso es mucho.

Aunque no tiene que ver con este hilo, en JCP el short interest se ha disparado durante la última subida a niveles de nunca vistos antes en este trading. Hay que seguir dentro, seguiremos dentro de hecho, pero el trailing stop se va a respetar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Noticias nuevas. Ojo con el carbón, gran futuro y presente peligroso.
> 
> El momento de entrar es y será por técnico exclusivamente. Ahora no hay que hacerlo todavía porque no se da ese escenario. Es muy peligroso. Vamos con un pequeño análisis.
> 
> ...



90 millones de 224 un 40% aprox... en cortos veremos el día 6 cuando se publiquen los resultados del black friday...


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 90 millones de 224 un 40% aprox... en cortos veremos el día 6 cuando se publiquen los resultados del black friday...



91,240,768 para ser exactos. Es mucho, demasiado. La parte buena es que si demuestra que es capaz de salir adelante, va a tener que triplicar como poco para limpiar ese numerazo. Grandes momentos de oportunidad llegarán. Hay que estar atentos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Dic 2013)

Coal stocks move as EPA promises flexibility on carbon standards • 3:52 PM

The late-day rise in coal stocks (KOL) is attributed to comments by the EPA's Gina McCarthy that the agency would give states "significant flexibility" in meeting carbon emission requirements from power plants; the EPA will propose the standards next June, McCarthy says.

De momento ANR en 6.80$


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Coal stocks move as EPA promises flexibility on carbon standards • 3:52 PM
> 
> The late-day rise in coal stocks (KOL) is attributed to comments by the EPA's Gina McCarthy that the agency would give states "significant flexibility" in meeting carbon emission requirements from power plants; the EPA will propose the standards next June, McCarthy says.
> 
> De momento ANR en 6.80$



Esto se supondría que lo lanzaría parriba. 
O ..qué?::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Esto se supondría que lo lanzaría parriba.
> O ..qué?::



Era solo un comentario, si algo asi moviera el valor :: ::


----------



## billete50 (3 Dic 2013)

*Zotes comprad esto no os arrepentireis*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...14-os-doy-oportunidad-de-salir-de-pobres.html

Es vuestro antídoto para dejar de ser casapapis nuncafollistas


----------



## juan35 (3 Dic 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...14-os-doy-oportunidad-de-salir-de-pobres.html
> 
> Es vuestro antídoto para dejar de ser casapapis nuncafollistas



un poco pesadito no?????


----------



## Jorkomboi (3 Dic 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...14-os-doy-oportunidad-de-salir-de-pobres.html
> 
> Es vuestro antídoto para dejar de ser casapapis nuncafollistas



Ya directamente te meto en ignore por plasta.


----------



## Buryni (3 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ya directamente te meto en ignore por plasta.



la primera vez que lo hago, se lo ha merecido inocho:

Seguimos con ANR, a ver que tal va!


----------



## Robopoli (3 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ya directamente te meto en ignore por plasta.



Yo le llevo en el ignore desde hace semanas pero vosotros me citáis sus mensajes ::


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 Dic 2013)

a ver maestros.....ACI va parriba que escarba, ¿no veis señal de entrada todavía?....:

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 17:40 ----------




billete50 dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...14-os-doy-oportunidad-de-salir-de-pobres.html
> 
> Es vuestro antídoto para dejar de ser casapapis nuncafollistas





juan35 dijo:


> un poco pesadito no?????



Pues no es por nada....pero ayer esa acción subió un 10% y ahora va por más de un 20%.....esos son hechos.....ienso:

https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS%3ATDEY&ei=SxCdUsC0LeTX0QHoSw


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Dic 2013)

Yo he entrado en 6,65 hace un par de días con SL en 6,40.

Aver si sigue subiendo. Si cruza algún techo importante, quizá meta mas dinero.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Dic 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> a ver maestros.....ACI va parriba que escarba, ¿no veis señal de entrada todavía?....:
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 17:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Otro hecho es que cuando lo cantó por primera vez valía justamente el doble ::


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Otro hecho es que cuando lo cantó por primera vez valía justamente el doble ::



ups!! ........:S








::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Dic 2013)

No nos despistemos del carbón por una empresa que capitaliza menos que un chicharro patrio.


----------



## Chila (4 Dic 2013)

Eso, eso, ¿ACI ha roto la bajista o no??


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Eso, eso, ¿ACI ha roto la bajista o no??



Se comento que para ser alcista tiene que romper los 5$, paciencia y a observar el volumen


----------



## Chila (4 Dic 2013)

Esas ACI, que me quema el dinero en las manos...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Parece que se ha levantado verdecitas... Vamos esas Cliffss leches!!!

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 14:43 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que se ha levantado verdecitas... Vamos esas Cliffss leches!!!



No he dicho nada... no se que cojones estaba mirando :ouch:


----------



## billete50 (5 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No nos despistemos del carbón por una empresa que capitaliza menos que un chicharro patrio.



ignorante y soberbio el tiempo te pondra en tu sitio,.......y de carbon habla el tio.la inversion en tdey da 1000 vueltas al carbon aunque tuvieras 2 minas pringau


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> ignorante y soberbio el tiempo te pondra en tu sitio,.......y de carbon habla el tio.la inversion en tdey da 1000 vueltas al carbon aunque tuvieras 2 minas pringau




Reportado. A ver si con el baneo le da tiempo de comprar su orfidal, que buena falta le hace.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Dic 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> ignorante y soberbio el tiempo te pondra en tu sitio,.......y de carbon habla el tio.la inversion en tdey da 1000 vueltas al carbon aunque tuvieras 2 minas pringau



Vamos a ver, este hilo va de ANR, una empresa seria que va a dar un buen subidon. A nadie le importa una mierdecilla que cotiza a 0,0002 céntimos.

Deja de dar el conazo por Dios...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, este hilo va de ANR, una empresa seria que va a dar un buen subidon. A nadie le importa una mierdecilla que cotiza a 0,0002 céntimos.
> 
> Deja de dar el conazo por Dios...



Tssssss y otras del carbón que Cliffs también va a pegar otro subidón!! ::


----------



## billete50 (5 Dic 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, este hilo va de ANR, una empresa seria que va a dar un buen subidon. A nadie le importa una mierdecilla que cotiza a 0,0002 céntimos.
> 
> Deja de dar el conazo por Dios...



Dentro de 3 meses diras"porque no hice caso al gran billete50"un Newton de la bolsa cuyos consejos te iban a hacer rico


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Dic 2013)

billete50 dijo:


> Dentro de 3 meses diras"porque no hice caso al gran billete50"un Newton de la bolsa cuyos consejos te iban a hacer rico



A juzgar por tus consejos, un billete50 es la mayor cantidad de dinero que has visto en toda tu vida.

Meter dinero en esa mierda de empresa es un suicidio financiero. ::


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2013)

hoy TDEY ha caído otro 12%, yo voy a esperar a que valga 0.00000000001 $ y me compro una par de millones de acciones, cuando suban a 10$ vendo y os invito a todos a gambas.....y me compro burbuja.info solo pa mi....::


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

este hilo arrancó con el carbón y ahora se pone interesante el carbón. Vamos a por el carbón, hands up!!!!


----------



## Chila (6 Dic 2013)

Vamos¡¡¡¡
Vuelta al Carbonífero...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> este hilo arrancó con el carbón y ahora se pone interesante el carbón. Vamos a por el carbón, hands up!!!!



Ana rosa da señal de entrada?


----------



## Chila (6 Dic 2013)

Yo entro en ACI.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo entro en ACI.
> Suerte a todos.



Los short interest están en máximos.


----------



## billete50 (6 Dic 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> A juzgar por tus consejos, un billete50 es la mayor cantidad de dinero que has visto en toda tu vida.
> 
> Meter dinero en esa mierda de empresa es un suicidio financiero. ::



Eres un pobre hombre,la ignorancia se paga dentro de unos meses será esta empresa será una empresa que conocerá hasta la chacha yo mirando prívate jets para comprar y vosotros hablando de carbon

Si supierais lo que va anunciar esta empresa .......ya di una pista en mi hilo

Es vuestro ticket para la dolce me refiero a escorts de 2000 euros la hora modelos,a comprar jets y islas

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 08:34 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> hoy TDEY ha caído otro 12%, yo voy a esperar a que valga 0.00000000001 $ y me compro una par de millones de acciones, cuando suban a 10$ vendo y os invito a todos a gambas.....y me compro burbuja.info solo pa mi....::




Pobre botarate.......te vas a llevar el premio Darwin 2014 por burlarte de la mejor empresa tecnologica de 2014 en términos de revalorización de cotización
Jajaja jajaja


----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Dic 2013)

Ok, metere mas dinero en ANR. Janus dinos donde seria prudente poner el SL.

Yo quiero entrar con mas apalancamiento que Arquímedes.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los short interest están en máximos.



Supongo que comentas eso como algo bueno ¿no maestro? ¿crees que hay posibilidad de que esos cortos hagan bajar el valor algo más para entrar?


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ok, metere mas dinero en ANR. Janus dinos donde seria prudente poner el SL.
> 
> Yo quiero entrar con mas apalancamiento que Arquímedes.



Deberías esperar un poco más.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 11:59 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Supongo que comentas eso como algo bueno ¿no maestro? ¿crees que hay posibilidad de que esos cortos hagan bajar el valor algo más para entrar?



Cuando el short interest está en máximos quiere decir que todo quisqui se ha puesto corto porque espera caídas y necesitan caídas para maximizar su ganancia. Es cierto que esas acciones deberán ser recompradas para cerrar los trades pero eso no quiere decir que lo vayan a hacer mañana. Primero tienen que ganar su dinero.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 12:04 ----------

Cierro hilo por la actitud impresentable y bastarda de Jdnec_wow y HPJarama.

Ambos no van a conseguir ensuciar interesadamente los hilos, antes se cierra. Denles las enhorabuena, especialmente Calopez. Es gentuza como esta la que le va a quitar el business.


----------

